#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة التعارف والمناسبات >  هل أنت عضو جديد ؟؟ لك فنجان قهوة ينتظرك

## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

عزيزي العضــو / عزيزتي العضــوة 






 ندعوك معنا لتناول قهوة الصباح .. وما أجمله من فنجان قهوة .. ذلك الفنجان عندما يكون من يد منتدى تحبه ويحبك ..، أعضاء تفهم ذوقك ومزاجك الشخصي وقدرتك علي استيعاب مدي السعادة ..، ولأن فنجان القهوة الذي يصنعه هذا المنتدى لك أنت وحدك .. لذا فهو من مفردات السعادة الطاغية ليوم جديد مليء بالإشراق والأمل ...، وهو الاندماج التام مع الأعضاء والعضوات والشعور الكامل بالرضا ..

ودعني أهمس في أذنك بأن كل إنسان لابد له أن يعلم جيدا أنه ما خلق للعبث .. بل خلق كى يؤدى رسالة جليلة فى تلك الحياة .. ولابد أن تعلم صديقى العضو / العضوة أنك ذو قيمة كبيرة فى تلك الحياة .. مهما كان شأنك ودرجة نجاحك فى الحياة العملية ... فلابد لك أن تنهض كل يوم وأنت مؤمن بأنه لك دور عظيم ورسالة كبيرة فى تلك الحياة ... حتى وإن كانت هذة الرسالة هى بسمة فى وجه صديق عبر منتدى أبناء مصر الحبيب ... أو ربته على كتف طفل صغير  .. فلابد لك صديقى العضو / العضوة أن تؤمن جيداً بقيمة هذة الاعمال ... وأنه مهما صغر شأنها فى نظرك أو فى نظر الاخرين فهى رسالة كبيرة ودور جليل لن تكتمل الحياة بدونه ... وأتمنى أن تقرأ بقلبك لا بعينيك هذه الهمسات التالية النابضة بالحب ... 
 


1.لا تعتقد أن عدم رد المشرفين لموضوعك أو لرد خاص بك هو تجاهل لك
... بـل يمكن ان يكــون هناك عضــــو آخر في حاجــــة ماســـة لمساعدتهم .

2. لا تجـعـــــل من الانسحـــــــاب خيــار سهــــــل تـنـــحــدر في طـــريــقـــة .

3.الـتـمـــيز ليس بكـــثرة المواضـــــيع ولكن بمضمونهـــــا ومدى فائدتـهــا .

4. عند طرحك موضوع جديد .. لا تهمل الردود على مشاركات الأعضاء لك.

5. حاول أن تكتب بقلمك ما يجول في خاطرك .. وأياً كان ما كتبته لا تخجل منه
 ... فنحن هنا لمساعدتك لتسمو بفكرك .. وترتقي بمشاعرك ، وتزدهر حياتك . 

6. حاول أن لا تنقل كل ما تــراه خارج المنتــدى .. بل ساهم بقلمك وإبداعك ،

7. إن الكتابة سحر أبدي .. وعبث دائم .. وجموع لا ينتهي .. فلتغسل همومك 
 .... فالكتابة تغسل الكآبة .. ولتنقل لنا مشاعرك الصادقة .. حتى تصل لقلوبنا 

8. إن ساءك أحد ردود الأعضاء أو المشرفين فاتصل بالإدارة فوراً ولا تتردد
.... وستسمعك وتفتح لك قلوبها ... من خلال قسم الاقتراحات والشكاوي .

9. ننصحك دائماً بأخذ جولة سريعه في جميع أقسام المنتدى لتتعرف أكثر علينا
فقــد تكون هناك أقسام ومواضيع كثيرة تتوافق مع اهتماماتــك وأنت لا تدري.

10. يسعدنــا دائـمــاً أن تتواصل معنا عـبر ربوع منتدى أبناء مصـــر الحبيب . 






إن المشرفيــن وجٌدوا لمساعدتـكــــم 

فأنتم الحجر الاساسي لهـذا المنتدى 

لــذا نتمى ان نبقى جميعـاً يداً واحده 

في سبـيـــل رقي منتدى أبناء مصر


مع تحياتي 

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## سوما

أستاذ\ أيمن..
موضوعك جميل بجد.. فالموضوع دعوة ترحيب رقيقة وأستضافة رائعة منك لكل الأعضاء الجدد فى المنتدى..
وما أجمل توضيح رسالتنا تجاه بعضنا البعض.. كما تقول* ولابد أن تعلم صديقى العضو / العضوة أنك ذو قيمة كبيرة فى تلك الحياة .. مهما كان شأنك ودرجة نجاحك فى الحياة العملية ... فلابد لك أن تنهض كل يوم وأنت مؤمن بأنه لك دور عظيم ورسالة كبيرة فى تلك الحياة *
فأسمح لى أن أرحب بكل الأعضاء الجدد وأطالبهم معك بقراءة همساتك العشر النابضة بالحب .. ::h:: 
تحياتى وتقديرى لك :f:

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> أستاذ\ أيمن..
> موضوعك جميل بجد.. فالموضوع دعوة ترحيب رقيقة وأستضافة رائعة منك لكل الأعضاء الجدد فى المنتدى..
> وما أجمل توضيح رسالتنا تجاه بعضنا البعض.. كما تقول* ولابد أن تعلم صديقى العضو / العضوة أنك ذو قيمة كبيرة فى تلك الحياة .. مهما كان شأنك ودرجة نجاحك فى الحياة العملية ... فلابد لك أن تنهض كل يوم وأنت مؤمن بأنه لك دور عظيم ورسالة كبيرة فى تلك الحياة *
> فأسمح لى أن أرحب بكل الأعضاء الجدد وأطالبهم معك بقراءة همساتك العشر النابضة بالحب ..
> تحياتى وتقديرى لك







*الأخت الفاضلة .. سوما* 




 بالأصالة عن نفسي وبالنيابة عن جميع القائمين على هذا الصرح الشامخ .. أقول لك أننا نقدر بشدة علاقتنا معكم ....، فأنتم أعضاء منتدانا المخلصين .... . فلقد صمم هذا المنتدى لنضع عالماً كبيراً من المصادر المعرفية في شتى مجالات الحياة في متناول أيديكم.....، ولمساعدتكم على تحقيق أهداف حياتكم بصورة أفضل . 

فلتعمل معنا على الاستفادة الكاملة من امتياز الوصول إلى خبرات الأعضاء الموجودين لدينا .... والأدوات المتوفرة بشكل حصري لأعضائنا ....، بما فيها المساعدة المفصلة حسب احتياجات كل عضو من خلال الأقسام المختلفة في شتى مجالات المعرفة ... وستجدي الاستجابة السريعة إن شاء الله ، وأولوية الوصول إلى أفضل الحلول الممكنة والبدائل المتاحة ... والمحتويات المفيدة المتوفرة على موقعنا على لؤلؤة المشرق العربي ( منتدى أبناء مصر ) .


إهداء خاص جداً..،









عندما لا يـُسعفك العمر على خوض تجربــــة ٍ أخرى
فهذا يعني أنّ التجربة السابقة كانت التجربة الأخيرة
وبمعنى أكثر وضوحا ً و جروحا ً .. لم يتبق َ لك من
الشعــور إلا ما تيسـّر من ذاكــــرة الماضي فقط ..!

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## سوما

أستاذ\ أيمن..
لا أجد  كلمات تصف شكرى لك على أهداء هذه الصورة....
وايضا عاجزة على شكر كل أعضاء المنتدى على جهدكم فى أنزال الموضوعات المفيدة فى شتى المجالات.. ::h:: 
تحياتى لكم.. :f2:

----------


## nour2005

اخي العزيز ايمن 

بارك الله فيك على طرحك الطيب

لأسمى العبارات وارقى الكلمات التي تقود العضو

 للقمّة بإذن الله تعالى.



اشكرك جزيل الشكر والامتنان على مساهمتك الرائعه هذه

 ولما تتميز به من نصائح مفيدة 

 ولا حرمنا الله  من فيض قلمك المتدفق بالفائده دائما 

كل الود والتقدير لشخصك الكريم


مع التحيه والتوفيق لجميع الاعضاء الجدد

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> أستاذ\ أيمن..
> لا أجد  كلمات تصف شكرى لك على أهداء هذه الصورة....
> وايضا عاجزة على شكر كل أعضاء المنتدى على جهدكم فى أنزال الموضوعات المفيدة فى شتى المجالات..
> تحياتى لكم..






*الأخت الفاضلة .. سوما* 



مرحباً بك من جديد وبكل مداخــــــــــلاتك المتميزة

مرحباً بكل ما يجول فى خاطرك دون قيد او شرط 

مرحباً برتوش كلماتك الحائـــــرة في بحر الحــياة

ولتمتعـيني دائماً بهمساتــــــك بصفــــــة مستمرة  

صادقه بسيـــطـــــه مجــــــــرده من كل القيــــود

لتخــرج من كيــــانك وقلبك لتصـــل الى قلوبنــا






أمات الحب عشاقا .. وحبكِ انتِ احياني

ولو خيرت في وطناً لقلت هواكِ اوطاني


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> اخي العزيز ايمن 
> 
> بارك الله فيك على طرحك الطيب
> 
> لأسمى العبارات وارقى الكلمات التي تقود العضو
> 
>  للقمّة بإذن الله تعالى.
> 
> 
> ...






*الأخت الفاضلة .. nour2005* 


إن حضور الاستاذة الغالية ( nour2005) لتشاركني دعم إخواننا وأخواتنا بمنتدى أبناء مصر الحبيب الحبيب ..  حضور يسعدني ... وله في القلب الف مرسى ومعنى من معاني التقديــر ... وعبر منتدى أبناء مصر الحبيب نبحر مع الكلمة الصادقة ..... ونغوص في محيط الفكرة ... وقلمك أختي الفاضلة nour2005 ... من الأقلام  المبدعة التي تجبرنا على التوقف مرات ومرات  ... لنرى جمال الحرف الحقيقي ولنستمتع بفيض الابداع ونرسئ على مؤاني الامتاع  ... لكل ما هو رائع ونبيل ويحمل في داخلة معاني الشجن العليل وسهر الليل الطويل.





وجودك وتثبيت موضوعي ....  يسعدني ووميض قلمك يشعرني بحجم المسؤولية الملقاه على ظهري من مشرفة موقرة مثلكم ...  فأنا لا أملك افضلية ولن أدعي الكفاءة  ....ولكن تواجدكم المستمر في متصفحي دافع للاستمرار ... لأكمل مسيرة العطاء وأواصل رحلة التميز والابـداع .


إهداء خاص جداً..،









قد نكتب كلماتُنا بنورِ العقلِ أحيانـاً
وأحياناً أخــــرى بـــدمــــعِ العــين
و أحياناً بقوة العزم وشـوق الأمـل
ولكن كلها ستبقى بين قوسين من
( العشــق في حــب الــــــــروح  )

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## alias

موضوعك نور كل المنتدى 
بس عندي سؤال مفيش موضوع من عندك كده للناس القدامى 
ولا إتنسو من الوجود
ههههههههههههه
بهزر

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> موضوعك نور كل المنتدى 
> بس عندي سؤال مفيش موضوع من عندك كده للناس القدامى 
> ولا إتنسو من الوجود
> ههههههههههههه
> بهزر







*الأخت الفاضلة .. alias* 



 لكي نصل إلى إدارة واعية تستطيع أن تؤلف بين قلوب الأعضاء الجدد والقدامى ...  لابد أن تكون الرؤيا واضحة لدينا في ما نريد أن نحققه ... وان تكون رسالتنا في هذه المنتدى ماثله أمام أعيننا بوضوح وجلاء ... وبناء على ذلك نستطيع أن نصيغ أهدافنا التي نسعى لتحقيقها ... بناء على رسالتنا ورؤيتنا لأنفسنا في هذا المنتدى ... على أن تكون هذه الأهداف مشروعه ووسائلها كذلك وفق ما اباحه لنا الشارع الكريم وان تكون هذه الأهداف مرنه وواقعية. 


وأعظم ما يعين على استفادة الإنسان من مواهبه وطاقاته وتفعيلها هو الإيمان بالله تعالى .... فالإيمان بالله يكسبك الثقة بالنفس والتوكل والاعتماد عليه سبحانه ...  كذلك العلم الذي هو نور للإنسان في مسيرته في هذه الحياة فالجاهل وعدم الواعي تجده  يتخبط كالأعمى لا يدري إلى أين (ولكنكم غثاء كغثاء السيل ). 


يقولون (حياتنا من صنع أفكارنا ) انها مقوله عظيمة  ....فالتفكير هو الحياة .... ولكن فيما نفكر هل تفكيرنا سلبي أم ايجابي .... واقعي أم خيالي وفي التفكير لابد من الموازنة بين العقل والعاطفة علما أنهما غير متضادان .... 

كذلك ما أجمل التخصصية في الحياة والتركيز وعدم التشتت في الوصول للهدف المنشود ... بل وفي صياغة الهدف قبل ذلك . ولا ننسى نحن معشر الأعضاء الجدد أهميه الاستشارة ومشورة أهل الخبرة من الأعضاء القدامى داخل منتدانا الحبيب .. فبذلك نختصر على أنفسنا عشرات السنين من التجربة والمحاولة ونخرج برأي سديد.


إهداء خاص جداً..،









كتبت فيكِ شعراً فأبكاني ... فيا ليتني ما عرفتك في زماني

لو علمت أن الحلم يجمعـنا ، لأغمضت طول العمر أجفاني

ولو علمت أن لقياكِ يقتلني ... لحضرت قبل لقيـاك أكفاني

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## بنت شهريار

صباحك معطر بالورد والياسمين
مع فنجان القهوة الجميل
دعوة اكثر من رائعة من اخ فاضل وعزيز
واحساس اكثر من رائع وصلنى حين شعرت ان هناك من استطاع ان يصل لمشاعرنا الصادقة
تذكرت اول وجودك معنا ايمن
حين حزنت من تأخر رد المشرفين والاعضاء
وهانحن الآن
انت .. انت من تقول للآخرين انتظر ولا ترحل

سعيدة جداً لانك اصبحت اخ جديد فى منتدانا الغالى
الآن فقط اصبحت ايمن الأخ وليس الضيف
الآن ازادو عددنا واحد
زدنا اخ فاضل وطيب ومميز

ارتسمت على وجهى ابتسامة سعادة ورضا حين قرأت نصائحك
احسسن ان هناك من يعرف الحقيقة ويقدر الظروف
عرفت  اننا حقاً اخوة
وليس مجرد اعضاء فى منتدى
نأتى ونرحل كالأغراب

اخى العزيز ايمن
سلمت يداك لكلماتك الطيبة الصادقة
اهلا بك بين اخوانك واخواتك الجدد
اهلا بك فى اسرتك الثانية وبيتك الثانى
ابناء مصر
ارق تحياتى وتقديرى ومودتى

----------


## رورو قمر

موضوعك فــــي القمـــــــــــة

بمواضيعك الشفافة الرقيقية

كاســـح و مستولي على ارض ابناء مصر

حفظك الله و حماك

اكباري و محبتي

----------


## البرت 1

السلام عليكم 

انا عضو جديد فهل من ترحيب
------------------------

[frame="3 80"]على بعد المســــــــافه والخطى والليل 

عدم حملك للمســـــافه ترجلت عن احلامي

اعاقب عمري اللي مضى و؟؟؟؟

كفتني ؟ مواعيد الدفاتر اكسر اقلامي  [/frame]

----------


## بنت شهريار

صباح الخير أهل المنتدى الكرام
جئت مرة ثانية بفنجان القهوة 
وددت ان اقول لأعضائنا الجدد الكرام
لن تستطيع ان تقترب منا كما تود
وان تستطيع ان تكون ضمن اسرتنا الغالية
دون ان تتفاعل معنا
لس بالترحاب فقط تكون منا او نكون منك
وليس بالترحاب فقط ستشعر برغبتنا فى وجودك معنا
وليس بالترحاب فقط ستفيد وتستفيد
فى انتظار تفاعلكم  ومشاركاتكم معنا
فى انتظار موضوعاتكم وردودكم
فى انتظار صداقتكم  واخوتكم
اخوانى واخواتى الأفاضل
صباحكم سكر

----------


## bedo_ic

ما أجمل الفنجان من يد أبناء مصر
تحياتى
بس على فكرة حساب المشاريب على مين .............. معلهش انا باخد فكرة
بيدووووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## nour2005

الاخ العزيز ايمن

عذرا للتاخر في الرد لاسباب تقنية 

متعلقة بالنت .

اخي الكريم 

حقيقة انا ممتنة وشاكرة لردك 

ورقة الكلام وهذا ليس  بغريب 

عنك شاعرنا المميّز 

كما واشكرك على الهدية الغالية 

والمعبّرة كلاما وصورة 

ولشدة اعجابي بها اخترتها 

لتكون توقيعا لي .

سلمت يداك اخي العزيز 

ايها الفنان والشاعر 

شكرا ايمن .

تحيتي لك مع الدعاء بان 

يحفظك الله ويحفظ اسرتك

ودمت متالّقا .

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> صباحك معطر بالورد والياسمين
> مع فنجان القهوة الجميل
> دعوة اكثر من رائعة من اخ فاضل وعزيز
> واحساس اكثر من رائع وصلنى حين شعرت ان هناك من استطاع ان يصل لمشاعرنا الصادقة
> تذكرت اول وجودك معنا ايمن
> حين حزنت من تأخر رد المشرفين والاعضاء
> وهانحن الآن
> انت .. انت من تقول للآخرين انتظر ولا ترحل
> 
> ...





*الأخت الفاضلة .. بنت شهريار* 



 يالها من ليلة سعيدة من ليالي ألف ليلة وليلة ... عندما أنارت متصفحي الآنسة الكريمة ... بنت شهريار ... تلك الفراشة السابحة بين همس الحروف .... ترصد على مكتبتها اصداف الحروف وقواقع الكمات ... لنتعرف على شخصيتها من قرب .. وتلج البحر كاتبة لا تستكين ابدا عن قراءة الاحداث .. في ذات حبها نبض لة تجدد .. واحتياج لذاك الحبيب المجهول الذي عاش طويلا بين حنانيها  ... تبكيه روحها وتحيا بة  ... فهو من يعرف كيف يخرجها من همها ومن حنينها ومن ضياع اشواقها ... وحدة يفهم كيف تعيش تلك الفراشة  .... وكيف ترسم الافق نقشا بحبر الورق .. وحدة هو ذلك الحبيب  القريب البعيد ... هو " القلم " الذي يعرف كيف يخرجها من محارتها .

أختي الغالية عبير ... أيتها الغيمة الماطرة حزنا وشجناً ... كان لحرفك مذاقاً خاصاً .... قلة من يجيد رسمة بصياغة فنية فائة الجمال دقيقة الوصول كترياق الحنين المغروس في عروقنا  ... غرقنا في حنايا سطورك .. حتى اننا لم نفق منه الا بغرق اخر في بحر النشوة بإطرائك ... دمتي ودام حرفك ومداد كلماتك ... 
إهداء خاص جداً..،









هـو الألم ينـزف لـو جَرْحــنا يــوم طـــــــاب
والعـزف من عودىِ كان قلبى يوم ماتصـاب
هـات لى جـرحـك هـنا صاحبــه على جرحى
هادخــل أنــا التـاريــخ من أوســع الابــواب
واكتب نهاية قصة كان اسمها أيمـن خطاب

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> موضوعك فــــي القمـــــــــــة
> 
> بمواضيعك الشفافة الرقيقية
> 
> كاســـح و مستولي على ارض ابناء مصر
> 
> حفظك الله و حماك
> 
> اكباري و محبتي







*الأخت الفاضلة .. رورو قمر * 



 ليس أمامنا إلاّ أن ننجح .. ونجاحنا في منتدى أبناء مصر تدعمه عناصر كثيرة ، أهمها اهتمامنا بجميع الأعضاء الجدد لأنه الاستثمار الأمثل ...، والرغبة في تطوير الذات وتعزيز الكفايات وصقل المهارات .... والعمل بروح الفريق في نطاق أخلاقيات العملية الفكرية الحديثة ، 

من هنا فإنني أؤكد أنه ليس أمامنا إلا أن نتميز ... من خلال دائرة المنافسة الشريفة بين جميع المنتديات ... وأمام عيني يافطة تتضمن العبارة التالية : (من لا يتطور يتراجع ، ومن لا يتميز يتحجر )  ...


إهداء خاص جداً..،








وداعاً واللقاء غداً ... ولكـــن مثلما الأغـــراب
وبعد الفراق يا عمري سنخفي عشقنا والعذاب
أقول اليوم " وداعـــــاً " لنغلق بعدها الأبواب
ونعلن انتهاء الحلم .... برحيـــل أيمــن خطـاب

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> السلام عليكم 
> 
> انا عضو جديد فهل من ترحيب
> ------------------------
> 
> [frame="3 80"]على بعد المســــــــافه والخطى والليل 
> 
> عدم حملك للمســـــافه ترجلت عن احلامي
> 
> ...






*الأخ الفاضل .. البرت  * 



مرحباً بك وبكــــــل همساتك ومواضيعك العذبــــه

مرحباً بكل ما يجول فى خاطرك دون قيد او شرط 

مرحباً برتوش كلماتك الحائرة في بحر الحــــــياة





يقولون أن الأصوات فى الكون لاتفنى  وأن ما دون ذلك الى فناء 

لذا قررت ان اهمس على مداخلتك ما يدور فى نفسى 

لعله يبقى بعد عام أو أعوام أو الاف السنين 

همساً يسمعه من يأتى إلى العالم بعدى 

همساً يسافر لأقصى حدود الكون 

لعل من أهمس اليه يسمع 

فى وقت ما فى مكان ما 

اليوم اوبعد الف عام 





ولتكتب همساتك وأعذب كلماتـــــك كما هى ،

صادقه بسيطه مجــــــــرده من كل الشروط 

لتخرج من كيانك من قلبك لتصل الى قلوبنا


إهداء خاص جداً..،










يـا قــارئ خطي لا تـبـكي عـلى مـــــوتي
فـالـيـــوم أنــا مـعـــك وغـــداً في التراب
وسيكتب على قـــبري فقط أيمن خطـــاب
فإن عشت فإني لك .. وإن مت فلتذكرنـى 

ويا ماراً على قبري لا تعجب مـن أمري
فبالأمـس كنت مـعــك وغـــداً  أنت معـي
أمــــوت و يبقى كــــل مـا كتبته ذكــرى 
فـيـا لـيـــت كــل من قـرأ خطي دعــا لي

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ندى الايام

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

صباحك دائما معطر بالورد والياسمين أخى الفاضل
وأحلى فنجان قهوة  نبدأ بيه يومنا فى بيتنا التانى
 بيتنا الجميل واصحابنا الغالين  ولمتنا الحلوه فى منتدى ابناء مصر
دعوة جميلة للاعضاء الجدد نشكرك عليها كل الشكر ياايمن
وانت من فترة قليلة كنت ضيف جديد عليا لكن بموضوعاتك ومشاركاتك المميزة
اصبحت صاحب مكان واخ عزيز للاعضاء فى وقت قليل
اتمنى لك كل التوفيق والمزيد من التميز

 
انا جبت قهوتى معايا علشان بحبها بالبن
عاوزين نعمل زى الاعلان ونقول ابدأ يومك مع نسكافيه ابناء مصر
واحب اضيف اوبشن جديد للاعضاء الجدد انى ممكن اقرأ لكم فنجان النسكافيه  كل يوم هههههههههههههههه
شكرا لك يا ايمن وتقبل تحياااااااااااتى

----------


## البرت 1

شكراً على استقبالكم

----------


## مي مؤمن

[frame="3 80"]صباح النور أخي  أيمن 
موضوع بجد رائع ومليئ بالحب والأخوة والجو االأسري
كما تعودنا منك ومن قلمك المبدع الذي يقدم كل ماهو جديد 
ربنا يديم على الجميع الحب والمودة والأخوة
ويسعد الجميع 
وبعزم كل عضو جديد وقديم على فنجانين قهوة كل واحد ينقي الي هو عايزة 
أتمنى لك كل توفيق دمت سالماً
كل عام وأنت بخير ومنتدى أبناء مصر بكل خير 
معلش وعصابتي بكل خير دايما يارب ههههههههههههههههههه
تحياتي لك



[/frame]

----------


## بنت شهريار

> ما أجمل الفنجان من يد أبناء مصر
> تحياتى
> بس على فكرة حساب المشاريب على مين .............. معلهش انا باخد فكرة
> بيدووووووووووووووووووووووووو


كل وااااااااااااااحد جاى وجايب فنجانة معاه يابيدو
ياتجيب فنجانك وانت جااااااااااااااى
ياتدفع حسابك ومتنساش تدفعلى معااااااااااااااااااااااك
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
صباحك ارق من الورد

----------


## MR.BIMS

انا بقى لسه جديد فى المنتدى  

يادوب  لسه طازه  

ودخلت اشوف موضوع الشاى 

اهو الواحد يتسلى  ويشرب ويعدل نفوخه  :xmas 4: 

تحياتى

----------


## BASBOSA LOVLY

هاي
 :xmas 39:

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> صباح الخير أهل المنتدى الكرام
> جئت مرة ثانية بفنجان القهوة 
> وددت ان اقول لأعضائنا الجدد الكرام
> لن تستطيع ان تقترب منا كما تود
> وان تستطيع ان تكون ضمن اسرتنا الغالية
> دون ان تتفاعل معنا
> لس بالترحاب فقط تكون منا او نكون منك
> وليس بالترحاب فقط ستشعر برغبتنا فى وجودك معنا
> وليس بالترحاب فقط ستفيد وتستفيد
> ...







*الأخت الفاضلة .. بنت شهريار * 




تحياتي لقلمك المبدع ولنصائحك الغالية لأعضائنا الجدد ... ودعيني من ذلك قليلاً ... فبعد مشاهدتي لفنجان قهوتك المليء بنكهة القهوة الذكية .. توثبت حواسي كلها في نداءٍ واحد .. واشرأبت عطشي نحو غاية واحدة هي القهوة التركية الخاصة بي .. 

وحين جربت قهوة الصباح بالفعل أدمنتها ..، قهوة الصباح بالفعل هي ماتحدد كيف سيسير هذا اليوم .. كيف سأعمل وكيف سيكون المزاج اليومي ..،  والقهوة ليس مشروبا عادياً بل مشروباً له طقوسه الخاصة جداً ومراسمه ...، وهو مشروب شخصي وخاص لدرجة كبيرة ...، لكلٍ مزاجه الخاص في قهوته وطقوس احتسائها  ... فهناك من يفضلها وحيداً وهناك من يفضلها في زحامٍ  .. وهناك من يفضلها خفيفة وهناك من يفضلها كثيفة ... ناهيك عن درجات السكر .. 

ابعد الإناء عن النار الخفيفة الآن .. لتجري حوار اليد الطاهرة مع رائحة التبغ والحبر  .. مع أولي ابداعاتها .. ، مع ابداعٍ أول سيحدد لك مذاق نهارك وقوس حظك ...، سيحدد لك إن كان عليك أن تعمل أم تتجنب العلاقة مع أحد طيلة اليوم  .. لأن فنجان القهوة الأولي هو مرآة اليد ... واليد التي تضع القهوة تشيع نوعية النفس التي تحركها  .. فالقهوة هي القراءة العلنية لكتاب النفس المفتوح .. ومساءك سكر زيادة .,





من أعماق حزني وألمي .... أتطلع الى عالم جميل يسوده الحـــب والاخاء

أبحث عن كلمه حب في زمن الحرمان وامد يدي الى البشر بالخير والسلام

فتلمع عيون الذئاب ويكشر الشر عن انيابه ..... آآآآه يالها من حياه بائسة


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> ما أجمل الفنجان من يد أبناء مصر
> تحياتى
> بس على فكرة حساب المشاريب على مين .............. معلهش انا باخد فكرة
> بيدووووووووووووووووووووووووو






*الأخ الفاضل .. بيدو * 






لا تقلق أخي الكريم .. (( فالمشاريب كلها على حسابي أنا ... وعندك واحد قهوة مظبوط لعمرو باشا وصلحوووووووووووو ...)) ... ولكني دعني أشرح لك فلسفة القهوة التركية .... فالقهوة هي هذا الصمت الصباحي المتأني الوحيد الذي يقف الإنسان فيه وحده مع ماءٍ يختاره بكسلٍ وعزلة ، في سلام مبتكرٍ مع النفس والأشياء .. ويسكبه علي مهلٍ في إناءٍ نحاسيّ صغير داكن وسريّ اللمعان ..، أصفر مائل الي البني ثم يضعه علي نارٍ خفيفة ، آه لو كانت نار الحطب .. 

والقهوة لمن يعرفها مثلي ... فهي أن تصنعها بيديك .. لا أن تأتيك علي طبق .. لأن حامل الطبق هو حامل الكلام .. والقهوة الأولي يفسدها الكلام الأول  .. لأنها عذراء الصباح الصامت .. 

أقف مذهولاً عندما أرى السائل الاسود ينسكب من "الكنكة" في رشاقة شديدة وانسيابية هادئة تماماً  .. ثم عند النهاية يبدأ الدوران الخفيف للجزيئات لكي تشكل دوامة صغيرة من لونين ..، لون أسود غامق ..، ولون بني فاتح يكوّن ما يسمي بــ "الوش" ..، فعل التكون المذهل هذا يصيبني بانبهار .. أرفع الفنجان ببطء .. أقترب منه بأنفي كي أستنشق هذه الرائحة التي تعيد خلايا دماغي الي مواضعها الصحيحة والأصلية ثم أبدأ الرشف الجميل .. 




والقهوة لا تشرب علي عجلٍ .. القهوة أخت الوقت ، تُحتسي علي مهل ..، القهوة صوت المذاق ..، صوت الرائحة .. فرائحة القهوة عودة وإعادة الي نقطة بدأ الخلق .. لأنها تتحدر من سلالة اللا مكان ...، هي رحلة بدأت من آلاف السنين ومازالت تعود ...، القهوة مكان ...، القهوة مسام تُسرّب الداخل الي الخارج ...، وانفصال يوّحد ما لا يتوحد الا فيها ...، صباح مولود من مذاق مرّ ...، حليب الرجولة ، القهوة جغرافيا ... وصباحكم قهوة تركية ( بن محوج ) .......! 
إهداء خاص جداً..،









صبـاح الكلمة الحلوة
صباح الحب بلاحدود

صبـــاح ريحته قهوة
وطعمه عسل معقود

صباح يحتويه الكون
لأنك معي بالوجــود

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> الاخ العزيز ايمن
> 
> عذرا للتاخر في الرد لاسباب تقنية 
> 
> متعلقة بالنت .
> 
> اخي الكريم 
> 
> حقيقة انا ممتنة وشاكرة لردك 
> ...





*الأخت الفاضلة .. نور * 






عندما أكون في مواجهة معك .. وأرد على مداخلتك .. أنسى أشياء كثيره .. أنسى الكلام .. أنسى حتى نفسي .. فارجو أن يكون لمركبي الصغير مكان في بحر كلماتك الهادر ..  فمازالت كلماتك هنا مرسومة في ذاكرتي .. ومازالت إطرائاتك العذبة والأمنيات والطموحات وكل شيء في حياتي تحفر طريقاً في مخيلتي وسجل مشاركاتي بمنتدى أبناء مصر الحبيب .. 

وبالنسبة لتوقيعك وتوقيعات جميع الأعضاء واهتمامي بكم كأخوة وأخوات حقيقيين هنا بالمنتدى  .. فإن الوظيفة الأساسية للإنسان في هذه الحياة هي النجاح في مجموعة الابتلاءات التي يتعرَّض لها....، من خلال القيام بواجباتنا وأداء رسالتنا على الوجه المطلوب تجاه مشاكل ومواقف إخواننا وأخواتنا في الحياة  ... فمن لم يهتم بأمر المسلمين فليس منهم .. 


وبالنسبة لموضعي للأعضاء الجدد .... فمهما كتبت لن أفي حق المنتدى عليّ .. لا الكلمات ولا الحروف ... فالمنتدى أراه مجموعة إنسان ... صادق مع نفسه .. وصديق بكل الاوقات لنا نحن جميعا.. كنت ابحث بحروفي عن شيء يليق بالمنتدى وكيف نرتقي به ولم اجد ... فشهادتي في حبي لكم مجروحه.. فالابداع والنقاء لكم عنوان .. فأنتم الرقي بحضوركم .. أنتم الورد بشذى عطره .. أنتم القلب الذي ينبض بالحب وفيه جمال روح رائع ... أنتم يا ابناء مصر ورد الربيع الغالي .. وأنتم لم تبخلون بوقتكم لمشاركتي مواضيعي كلها  ... فكيف لا أقف إلى جواركم وأكتب عنكم ولكم ومن أجلكم يا أبناء مصرنا الحبيب .....






قل لمن يحمل هماً .. إن همك لن يدوم 

مثلما تفنى السعادة هكذا تفنى الهموم

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> 
> صباحك دائما معطر بالورد والياسمين أخى الفاضل
> وأحلى فنجان قهوة  نبدأ بيه يومنا فى بيتنا التانى
>  بيتنا الجميل واصحابنا الغالين  ولمتنا الحلوه فى منتدى ابناء مصر
> دعوة جميلة للاعضاء الجدد نشكرك عليها كل الشكر ياايمن
> وانت من فترة قليلة كنت ضيف جديد عليا لكن بموضوعاتك ومشاركاتك المميزة
> اصبحت صاحب مكان واخ عزيز للاعضاء فى وقت قليل
> اتمنى لك كل التوفيق والمزيد من التميز
> ...






*الأخت الفاضلة .. ندى الأيام  * 


 إن ما يواجهنا حالياً ... هو ضرورة التجاوب مع متطلبات التطور المستمر في عالم المنتديات ...، وقد أدرك القائمون على السياسة الإدارية في المنتدى وعلى رأسهم (ابن البلد )  ...، ضرورة إعطاء تنمية التفكير الإبداعي الأولوية القصوى ...،  وإيجاد وتطوير الآليات الحديثة الفعالة لتشريعها وتوجيهها .....، بشكل يتلاءم مع متطلبات المنتدى المختلفه ...، لضمان المردود الأعلى كماً ونوعاً ....، ودعم المنتدى وتفعيل جميع أقسامه ...، في مواجهة المنافسة الشرسه في عالم المنتديات ... ومن هنا كانت الدفعة القوية التي انطلقت بها معكم وأثبت وجودي من خلالكم .. فأنا لا زلت لا أدعي الكفاءة .. ولكن بدعمكم وتواصلكم المستمر .. سنواصل مسيرة التقدم والعطاء .. وفقنا الله وإياكم لما فيه خير لأمتنا ومنتدانا ... والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته . 
إهداء خاص جداً..،








بعيداً عن آلام الحب .... وغــدر الأيــــام 
بعيداً عن أحزان العمر ... وثقل اللحظات
بعيداً عن اللوم والتجريـــح والـعـتـــــاب
بعيداً عن العذاب ، والشاعر أيمن خطـاب
هناك خلف الأفق، بؤرة أمل وثغرة ضياء
وباب من الحب  ينتظر خلـــف السحـــاب 
فلنفتح ثغرة الأمل ، ونزيح غيوم السماء
ونعيش لحظات من همسات الحب الخلاب
فالدنيا دنيا ... والحب أجمل مافي الكون

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> شكراً على استقبالكم






*الأخ الفاضل .. ألبرت * 








بــعــــزم وكـــرم الحـــــب مصافحــين

سطعــت نجــوم الـود بعبق الياسمــين

ولبـوح قلمــك دومــاً سنكون مرحبين

فلاتحرمــنا مواضيعك فنحن مشتاقيـن

وأهــلاً بك بين قلوب يملؤهـا الحـنيـن

ودمت لنا قلماً مبدعاً من المبدعـــين



إهداء خاص جداً..،









هناك فى الركن الدافئ بقاعة الخواطر.. سنلتقى
حيث الوجود وجمال لحن العــود يفرش جناحية
وخمائل الحب ، وهـا نحــن نلتقى .. دعـني أذن
ألملم ذاتى من مـــدارات الغربـــــــة والضيـــاع
دعـنى هنا أتامل وجهــــك والمجهول فى عيناك
أراقب السحر يطفح نشوان ، ودعـنى عن كـثب
أتوقف فى محطــــات يغمرهـــــا قطرات النـــدى
ويعربد الزمان كيفما يشاء ولكن .. وأين انـــا ؟
وأجيبه نيابة عنك :  للحــــزن انــت دونـنــــــا 
هناك بالقاع البعيد ويا للغربة ان وجددت بيينــا
ونضحك .. نضحك ، ملئ أشداقنا ... من قلبنــا
من الزمان ... من المكان ... من الاشياء حولنا
وفي لحظة خارجة عن المنطق .. نعود للمصـير
نعود للسبـــاق الحثيث فى سبــــــيل الحـــــــياه
لنشعل الصبر .. كى ينير شموع الحب فى دربنا


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## لمسه

أخى أأأأيمن 
أنا عضوه جديده هنا ونفسى أشرب معاكووووو شاى
ممكن والحساب عليك
 :xmas 3: 

 ايمن بجد
يصمت قلمي ويعتذر 
في وصف أبداعك 

تسلم  ويسلم قلمك المبدع الذي يروى النفوس العطشى لكلمة حب او همسة حنان 

نحن دائمآ نحلق معك في دنيا رائعة  الخيال 
حروف متناثرة لمعاني الا حساس ومنبعة الصافي
أيمن كم هي حروفك مليئة بالحب الاساسي 
وتجعلنا لانوفي حقها بالرد 
خالص شكري وتقديري لك 
ولقلمكِ الذي ينزف اجمل واصدق العبارات

دمت  متألق  ودام قلمك ينبض


يا شاعر المنتدى ...

ربنا يخليكي لينا وما يحرمناش منك أبداً ...

بحبك أوووووووووي
بحبك فى الله

----------


## لمسه

> *الأخت الفاضلة .. ندى الأيام  * 
> 
> 
>  إن ما يواجهنا حالياً ... هو ضرورة التجاوب مع متطلبات التطور المستمر في عالم المنتديات ...، وقد أدرك القائمون على السياسة الإدارية في المنتدى وعلى رأسهم (ابن البلد )  ...، ضرورة إعطاء تنمية التفكير الإبداعي الأولوية القصوى ...،  وإيجاد وتطوير الآليات الحديثة الفعالة لتشريعها وتوجيهها .....، بشكل يتلاءم مع متطلبات المنتدى المختلفه ...، لضمان المردود الأعلى كماً ونوعاً ....، ودعم المنتدى وتفعيل جميع أقسامه ...، في مواجهة المنافسة الشرسه في عالم المنتديات ... ومن هنا كانت الدفعة القوية التي انطلقت بها معكم وأثبت وجودي من خلالكم .. فأنا لا زلت لا أدعي الكفاءة .. ولكن بدعمكم وتواصلكم المستمر .. سنواصل مسيرة التقدم والعطاء .. وفقنا الله وإياكم لما فيه خير لأمتنا ومنتدانا ... والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته . 
> إهداء خاص جداً..،
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...








آآآآه نسيت ممكن لو سمحت  :xmas 9: 


اخد هديه انا كمان ولا علشان جديده :xmas 34: 


انا مستنيه أهو

----------


## أنفـــــال

> ودعني أهمس في أذنك بأن كل إنسان لابد له أن يعلم جيدا أنه ما خلق للعبث .. بل خلق كى يؤدى رسالة جليلة فى تلك الحياة .. ولابد أن تعلم صديقى العضو / العضوة أنك ذو قيمة كبيرة فى تلك الحياة .. مهما كان شأنك ودرجة نجاحك فى الحياة العملية ... فلابد لك أن تنهض كل يوم وأنت مؤمن بأنه لك دور عظيم ورسالة كبيرة فى تلك الحياة ... حتى وإن كانت هذة الرسالة هى بسمة فى وجه صديق عبر منتدى أبناء مصر الحبيب ... أو ربته على كتف طفل صغير .. فلابد لك صديقى العضو / العضوة أن تؤمن جيداً بقيمة هذة الاعمال ... وأنه مهما صغر شأنها فى نظرك أو فى نظر الاخرين فهى رسالة كبيرة ودور جليل لن تكتمل الحياة بدونه


طبعا دة اقتباس من عبدالوهاب مطاوع ...
مش كدة ؟؟ و لا ذاكرتي خانت ؟؟  :: 
سعدت بالقراءة .. و التواجد .

----------


## bedo_ic

العزيز أيمن   من الصعب انا اتحدث بلغتك الجميلة لانها تحتاج الى ابداعات مختلفة وانا لست احمل تلك الابداعات
الغالى ايمن ... من الصعب الرد على  كلماتك الجميلة  ................
ولكن لك انت تعرف مدى احساسى برقة كلماتك واعتقد انك ستعرف ما اود انا اخبرك به
ولكن .................. لك تحياتى
بيدوووووووووووووو

----------


## جاسرة مصرية

جميل بجد فعلا جميل ايمن ليه بتلاقى ردود مش ظريفه مع انك بتكون جواك مشاعر صادقه ليه الكلام مش بنحسه قبل مانرمى بيه للشخص الذى نتحدث اليه المفروض ان الكلمه الطيبه حسنه ليه بتكون تعبت على ما تخرج شىء للنور او مشاعر صادقه او خواطر بداخك ويكون الرد سخيف من بعض الافواه ليه العضو الى بيعمل كدا الاستفاده عنده ايه يااعضاء منتدى مصر تحيه منى واسفه ياايمن انى بستغل مرورى بيك واناشد الاعضاء ليكم احترامكم بداخلنا بس والله لا احنا حنعيش اكتر من الى ربنا قال عليه ولاه حنقعد على كراسى حد طمعانين فيه الكلام الى بيخرج من كل واحد فينا مش زى التانى والاحساس بيبان والصدق فى الخواطر ومش عيب انى الانسان يتعلم والخطأ انه يكابر ويتلذذ بالسخريه ومعلش محدش داخل المنتدى عشان يهين او يجرح اى عضو احنا مش نعرف بعض الا بالكتابات والحمدلله انا عندى مجموعه أتشرف بيهم وبهديهم خالص التحيه وبتعلم منهم لانى لسه فى مبتداء الطريق بس ياساده الكلمه الطيبه حسنه والعمر مش مستاهل لانأذى حد بكلمه ولاه سخريه وعلى العموم كل سنه والجميع بيخير وبهدى لكل من تواضع ومر بى ومنهم اساتذه اعتز بهم من القضاياه والسياسه والخواطر والقاعه العامه والقصه القصيره ومن لم اذكره فله احترامى حتى لا اسغل موضوع الاخ الفاضل ايمن خطاب بجد اشكرك لانك بتبذل مجهود على مايخرج منك موضوع نستفيد بيه وصدقنى الكلمه هى اللى باقيه يعنى ولو تذكرنى الله فيكفينى ان مجموعه اعتز بها سوف تدعوا لى وتقرأ الفاتحه على روحى شكرا ليك وشكر لمن تواضع ومر بى آمه الله جاسره مصريه

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> [frame="3 80"]صباح النور أخي  أيمن 
> موضوع بجد رائع ومليئ بالحب والأخوة والجو االأسري
> كما تعودنا منك ومن قلمك المبدع الذي يقدم كل ماهو جديد 
> ربنا يديم على الجميع الحب والمودة والأخوة
> ويسعد الجميع 
> وبعزم كل عضو جديد وقديم على فنجانين قهوة كل واحد ينقي الي هو عايزة 
> أتمنى لك كل توفيق دمت سالماً
> كل عام وأنت بخير ومنتدى أبناء مصر بكل خير 
> معلش وعصابتي بكل خير دايما يارب ههههههههههههههههههه
> ...






*الأخت الفاضلة .. مي مؤمن* 




صباحك سكر زيادة ...... مع كابتشينو ساخن جداً في هذا الجو البارد

وما أجمله من مشروب عندما نمسك (الماج) بكلتا اليدين ونحتضنه

ونتلمس الدفيء والحرارة مع استنشاق عميق لتلك الرائحة المميزة

وكل عام وأنتِ بخير .... وعصابتك ( حماده وتوتو ) بخير وسعادة

إهداء خاص جداً..،





سألني أحدهم عن الحيـــاة ....... أراد مني أن أصف الحياة ...،
جاوبته وشكوكي في الاجابة .... هل يا ترى هي حزن ام سعادة
اختلط الجواب بين بسمة ودمعة .. لأننا في كل يوم نطفئ شمعة
شمعة نطفئها بابتسامة واخرى تطفئها الآلام . أرى نفسي وحيد
أكاد أغرق في الدموع الحزينة أجد نفسي مع الناس والأعضاء
وانسى القليل من اليأس ... أهلي تركتهم ..، وسافرت واغتربت
أحاول أن أفهم نفسي أم أن الحياة لا تفهمني ... حقاً لست أدري
لكني سأظل ابحث عن الجواب ، أجرب أن أفتح بطريقي كل باب 
لأعرف كيف السؤال يجاب وهكـذا ستظل حياتي أنا أيمن خطـاب

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> كل وااااااااااااااحد جاى وجايب فنجانة معاه يابيدو
> ياتجيب فنجانك وانت جااااااااااااااى
> ياتدفع حسابك ومتنساش تدفعلى معااااااااااااااااااااااك
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> صباحك ارق من الورد






*الأخت الفاضلة .. بنت شهريار* 




والله أبــداً ... الحساب عندي .. حساب المشاريب كلها عندي

حد قالك اننا مش رجاله ولا أيه .. ده إحنا من ش ش ش ...!

يعني شقاوة شباب شبرا .... يعني عيال جدعان أوي ونعجبك

يعني الصياعة أدب وأمانة مش غدر وخيانه .. واوعى وشك

واسمع سلااااام على طول السلاااااااااام .... ودقي يا مزيكا

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه





في لحظات الوداع الكثيرة .. تتــــوه خطواتي
في صحراء الأحزان .. وتجف ينابيع أحلامي
من حـــرارة الآلام .. ولهــــيب الأوجــــــــاع
فأشعر بروحي الظـمــــأى .. وهي هائـمـــــة
بين دروب الحــــيــــرة .. وكـثـبـــان الوحشة 

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> انا بقى لسه جديد فى المنتدى  
> 
> يادوب  لسه طازه  
> 
> ودخلت اشوف موضوع الشاى 
> 
> اهو الواحد يتسلى  ويشرب ويعدل نفوخه 
> 
> 
> تحياتى





*الأخ الفاضل .. MR.BIMS* 




وبما أنك ضيف جديد .. فلك منا واجب الضيافة وهذا الفنجان من النسكافيـــه

ولا أعلم كيف تسبقني الحروف وأنا أكتب لأرحب بك ضيفاً عزيزاً على قلوبنا

لأقول ما أكن في قلبي إليك فكلمات الترحيب بحقك قليله لانك اكبر منها بكثير

وإن شاء الله تستمتع بالتواجد بيننا ولتعلم أن لك هنا أخ صغير اسمه أيمن ،

وكل عام وأنت بخير بمناسبة عيد الأضحى المبارك .. مع تحياتي العطرية .

إهداء خاص جداً..،





عندما ينسج المرء ثياب مذكرات اعترافاته السوداء 
ويوشحها باللؤلؤالأبيض ... يبقى هنالك خيـط مشع 
يلتصق بثنايا الروح . لعله الخيــط الذي يذكرني بك 
في لحظات اليأس والإحباط والإنكسـار قبل الإنهيـار 

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> هاي






*الأخ الفاضل ..BASBOSA LOVLY * 





دعني أرحب بك ترحيباً خاصــــاً يليق ببهاء حضورك الواثق الرقيق

وأتمنى لك أمتع الأوقات بصحبتنا في منتدى لؤلؤة المشرق العربي

وأتمنى أن تقبل مني هذا الفنجان من النسكافيه وهذا التوقيع البسيط

على أمل أن نلتقي في مواضيع تجمعنا وتكون محل اهتمامك وميولك


إهداء خاص جداً..،





وداعاً واللقاء غداً ... ولكـــن مثلما الأغـــراب
وبعد الفراق يا عمري سنخفي عشقنا والعذاب
أقول اليوم " وداعـــــاً " لنغلق بعدها الأبواب
ونعلن انتهاء الحلم .... برحيـــل أيمــن خطـاب

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## رورو قمر

مشكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــور
يا اخي الغالي
جميل جدا جدا الاهدا
عيوني طلعت من مكانهـــــــــــــــا
راح ادخل من الشاشة من حلاته

----------


## مي مؤمن

أخي أيمن 
مرسي خالص يا أيمن على الاهداء الرقيق دة
كل عام وانت بخير .
تحياتي لك

----------


## جاسرة مصرية

اعتز لك ياايمن على مدخلاتى اليك بس بكون حزينه لما بلاقى ردود ليه مش لذيذ يعنى تحبط مش تتدفع الى الامام مولاتى وساحره خواطرى لميس الامام اشاره لى بخطأ فاسرعت اليها وكانت معلمه جيده لى لم تاخذنى الى السياف وتقطه اوتار عنقى لابل أخذتنى على الرحب ولم اتردد لحظه فى اى تعليق لها ولكنى أفاجا بمن يحاول السخريه بى فيكف واحببت ان اوضح لك مابين حروفى تحياتى ياايمن جاسره

----------


## loly_h

*من حق من ملآ ارجاء منتدانا بأرق التحايا والترحيب

أن يٌرحب به .

بالرغم من أن الترحيب او الشـــــكر لن يوفوا حق

اخ فاضل مهذب راقى الحس رقيق المشاعر

كــــــ / أيمـــــــــــن خطــــــــــــاب



فلك كل الشكــــــر اخــــــــى ايمـــــن على المبادرات الترحيبية

الرقيقه.



والاهـــــــــــــــــــــــم ....

عامل حسابى فى القهــــــــوة ولا؟؟؟

انا جبت الحلوى وعليك القهــــــــوة



كل سنــــــــــه وحضرتـــــك بخيــــــر*

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> أخى أأأأيمن 
> أنا عضوه جديده هنا ونفسى أشرب معاكووووو شاى
> ممكن والحساب عليك
> 
> 
>  ايمن بجد
> يصمت قلمي ويعتذر 
> في وصف أبداعك 
> 
> ...






*الأخت الفاضلة .. لمسة* 




إليك فنجان من القهوة التركية الصباحية ذات النكهة المتميزة من كافيه أبناء مصر .. لكي تشربيه بصحبتنا نحن أعضاء وعضوات المنتدى بعد أن اعتدتِ أن تشربيه وحيدة في ألم صمتك .. وكوني على يقين أننا هنا نحبك في الله كما تحبينا ... فكلنا أخوة .. مع خالص تمنياتي بقضاء وقت سعيد بصحبتنا .. وكل عام وأنتِ بخير .. تحياتي العطرية . 



الخائنون على الطريق يصارعون الموت في زمن الشقاء
فالحب مات واندفن منهم على الطريق كما يموت الأشقياء
وعلى الغيرة والحقد ...... مات الحب ...... وانتحر الوفاء
والناس تبحث عن بقايا قلب ، عن ضوء صبح ..عن دواء
عن بسمة تاهت مع الأحزان والشكوى ... كأحلام المساء
آه من الدمع الذي ما عاد يمنعه .............. نداء الكبرياء
مازلت أبكي في مدينتنا على الخائنون .... وذبت من البكاء
لكنني مازلت أنتظر يوم أن يهلكون ... وانتظر معه الضياء

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> آآآآه نسيت ممكن لو سمحت 
> 
> 
> اخد هديه انا كمان ولا علشان جديده
> 
> 
> انا مستنيه أهو






*الأخت الفاضلة .. لمسة* 



كل عـام يمـــر .... ينقص بــــه عمر

وكل يـــــوم يروح مثل غيمة تمـــــر

تمطر الأمــطــار.... وتنبت الأعشاب

والأرض تخضـــر ومن بعدها تصفر

وكل شىء ينتهي..... إلأ شيء واحد

إلأ الأخوة ... ستظل معنا طول العمر 

مهما قـصـــــــــر ... هـــذا الـعـمــــر


إهداء خاص جداً..،





في الحب ... إمــا أن تـضـــع قلبك تحـت قدميك

أو أن تسمح لأقدام الآخرين أن تمر فوق قلبك  

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## لمسه

> *الأخت الفاضلة .. لمسة* 
> 
> 
> 
> كل عـام يمـــر .... ينقص بــــه عمر
> 
> وكل يـــــوم يروح مثل غيمة تمـــــر
> 
> تمطر الأمــطــار.... وتنبت الأعشاب
> ...




اخى ايمن 
للإبداع عنوان ورونق وهو انت
كلماتك تخلُق نشوة في الروح والجسد حلماً رائعاً

عزفت باحرفك سيموفونيه رقيقه ... اخجلتني بعذوبتها ورقت  احرفك..

عندما شاهدالصوره شعرت باحساااااس بل باحاسيس

أنساب منها لحن متفرد

وعزف ساحر 

وأحاسيس متوهجة

ميرسى لك اخى
 اسمحلى ان اقول بعض منها


الصورة والبرواز 

كلمات من الأعماق

حروف تبقى محفوره

كــلمات فيها صوره

لمسه

أبعثها إلى من يهمه أ مري

عشقتك ولم ترك عيني

أحببتك صدقا ً وعنك بحثت

بين الحروف مره ,, وبين الأنغام تاره

هنا ... بحثت ... هناك نظرت

فــ وجدتك بداخلي تسكن

وفي أعماق روحي تعيش

بين نبضات قلبي والحنايا

تستمع إلى نغم اسمك

يتردد صوت وصدى

أبحث ُ عنك وأنت هنا

أنشد رؤية صورتك

وفي داخل بروازي حبستك

ووضعتك في الاطار

واخفيتك في احلى صوره

بين جفوني والعيون

كلمات إلى من يهمه أمري

أحبك في سكون

أحبك في غضب

أحبك حين عليّ تغار

أحبك يوما ً .. أحبك دوما ً

فأنت بداخلي تسكن 

احبك ..فهل تحبني ؟؟؟؟؟

أبعثها إلى من يهمه أ مري

اخى هذا الكلمات الى خطيبى اهديها   فاعزرنى 

تقبل تحياتي اخى فى الله

----------


## om elbanat

السلام عليكم
موضوع جميل اجد فيه اننا نجتمع حول دائره مستديره ونحتسى جميعا فنجان من القهوة 
وانا احبها قهوة مظبوط 
استاذ ايمن احييك على براعه افكارك وكلماتك 
وعلى حسن الاختيار 
تقبل تمنياتى الطيبه

----------


## وحداني

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
انا عضو جديد
واحب ان اقول لك 
كل الشكر والتقدير لك عزيزي الاستاذ أيمن خطاب
على هذا الترحيب المميز 
ودمتم بحفض الرحمن

----------


## the saint

اهلا بيك يا اخ وحدانى فى المنتدى يتاعنا الجميل اللى بيكون زى بيت العائله المتماسكه المترابطه ونرجو ان انت تكون سعيد معانا باذن الله
اخوك محمد خالد
وكل عام وانتم بخير

----------


## جاسرة مصرية

تحياتى للجميع وليك ياصاحب المائده ولكن بعد أذنك ياايمن واحنا فى الايام المفترجه دى ممكن حته لحمه مع فنجان القهوه وانا عارفه زوقك
ممكن بقى نتغدا الاول فته بالثوم الشوربه و اللحمه ربنا مايقطع لك عاده والقهوه نحبس بيهابعد الغدا تحياتى اليكم والى الاخ الفاضل ايمن خطاب وشكرا على الروح الجميله الى مجمعانه مع بعض وتحياتى لمجهودك الجميل فى بث الروح الجماعيه الحلوه دى بس ممكن العديه كمان وأحنا مروحين هههههههههههههههههه جاسره

----------


## بحبك يا مصر24

السلااااااام عليكم 

انا قريت الموضوع  وعاوزه ااقول حاجه صغيره على المنتديات عموما او اعتبروها تجربه شخصيه
انا كنت مشاركه في منتدى تاني وكان المنتدى دا واخد كلللللللل وقتي تقريبا ايام الفضى يعني 
وكنت بكتب لمجرد الكتابه مين رد بقى مين مردش مش مهم المهم اني بستمتع بفعل الكتابه والمشاركه والمنتدى دا مكنش مصري للعلم 
المهم بقى فجاه اختاروني مشرفه  :xmas 22:  وقد كانت غلطة حياته لم وافقت 
ليه بقى ؟ لاني فقدت فعل الاستمتاع بالكتابه بقت الحكايه صراعات غريبه وفلان بيقول عليك حاجات عشان كان عاوز يبقى مشرف وعلان مش عاجبه انك مردتش عليه وفلان التاني شايف انك منحاز للعضو التاني وحاجات كدا تجيب الضغط 
فربنا يكون في عون المشرفين بجد :xmas 7: 
عاوزه ااقول كمان حاجه لكل الاعضاء المنتدى مش شركه انت داخل فيها عشان تترقى ويبقى كل همك لقب او اشراف انت داخل تفضفض تقول رايك تستفيد وتتمتع بفعل الاستفاده 
ويارب تكون فكرتي وصلت 
وكل سنه وانتم بخير

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> واللى توقعيها عاجبنى جدا لمسه





*الأخ الفاضل ... عادل الشرقاوي* 


عيد أضحى مبارك 


يقولون  الحياة أمل ... والإنسان دون أمل كنبات دون ماء  .. دون ابتسامة كوردة دون رائحة .. إنه دون حب كغابة احترق شجرها  .. الإنسان دون إيمان وحش في قطيع لا يرحم .. لذا فلنتمسك جميعاً بالأمل دائماً .. وكل عام وأنت بخير بمناسبة عيد الأضحى المبارك .. أعاده الله عليك وعلى الأمة الإسلامية بالخير واليمن والبركات .. .

إهداء خاص جداً..،





صوتي معكم .... فما ضاعت مودتكــم

وما ارتضينا غير الحـب في الله عنوانا

يـا مـن نقشتم في منتدى مصـر معزتكـم

وكنتــم في قـــــــــــرار العيــن سكانـــا

سألت ربي لكم بيوم عرفات مغـفـــــرة 

وان يجمع الشمل تحت العرش اخوانــا

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> ودعني أهمس في أذنك بأن كل إنسان لابد له أن يعلم جيدا أنه ما خلق للعبث .. بل خلق كى يؤدى رسالة جليلة فى تلك الحياة .. ولابد أن تعلم صديقى العضو / العضوة أنك ذو قيمة كبيرة فى تلك الحياة .. مهما كان شأنك ودرجة نجاحك فى الحياة العملية ... فلابد لك أن تنهض كل يوم وأنت مؤمن بأنه لك دور عظيم ورسالة كبيرة فى تلك الحياة ... حتى وإن كانت هذة الرسالة هى بسمة فى وجه صديق عبر منتدى أبناء مصر الحبيب ... أو ربته على كتف طفل صغير .. فلابد لك صديقى العضو / العضوة أن تؤمن جيداً بقيمة هذة الاعمال ... وأنه مهما صغر شأنها فى نظرك أو فى نظر الاخرين فهى رسالة كبيرة ودور جليل لن تكتمل الحياة بدونه
> 			
> 		
> 
> طبعا دة اقتباس من عبدالوهاب مطاوع ...
> مش كدة ؟؟ و لا ذاكرتي خانت ؟؟ 
> سعدت بالقراءة .. و التواجد .






*الأخت الفاضلة ... أنفال * 







لقد ذكرت سابقاً في أكثر من موضوع  ... أن ثقافتي المحدودة وخبرتي الضئيلة .. لا شك أنها من عناصر بناء شخصيتي .. ولكن الثقافة والخبرة لا يمكن بحال من الأحوال أن تكّونا كل مطلوبات النجاح .. فأنا لازلت لا أدعي الكفاءة أو الكتابة ... ولكنها مجرد محاولات لإثبات الذات .. من خلال رؤية لأفكاري في مواضيعي مستواحه من تجاربي في الحياة ومن رحم أفكار بعض من أعُجب بهم من صحفيين وأدباء وإعلاميين وشعراء فأعيد صياغتها بصورة ضمنية من شدة تأثري بهم وإيماني بما كتبوا   ... 

وأنا أدرك جيداً أن نجاح أي موضوع يتطلب إدارة ناجحة للموضوع ...  إدارة تعتمد على الملاءمة والمواءمة بين مطلوبات الضبط بالحزم ...، وإحاطة الأعضاء مرتادي الموضوع بالفهم والحب والعطف ..، وتوفير البيئة المناسبة للتواصل ... كتحديد الأهداف واشتقاقها وصياغتها .. وحتى إن لم أكن على دراية وإلمام كامل بمداخلات بعض الأعضاء .. فلابد من البحث في كتابات الآخرين والقراءة الجيدة للمموضوع محل المداخلة قبل التعقيب عليهم حتى لا يشعر العضو أنني أتجاهله ... وكذلك معاملتي للأعضاء معاملة الأخ لأخوانه ... فلا أقسو عليهم ولا أخاطبهم إلا بما يحبون أن يخاطبوا به .. وأن أعدل بينهم في وقتي وعنايتي وردودي على موضوعاتهم بالترتيب .. وهذا ما أخاف على نفسي منه .. فربما تجنح جوارحي للمداخلات الخاصة بالقلوب الجريحه ... عن المداخلات العامة .. لذا فأنا أسأل الله أن أكون على قدر من المسئولية ... وأن أعدل بين الأعضاء على مختلف ميولهم وتطلعاتهم .. 

وأخيراً .. إنه لشرف كبير لي بتواجد اسمك داخل أحد موضوعاتي المتواضعه .. وهذه ثقة كبير أعتز بها من أخت فاضلة .. وأتمنى أن أرى اسمك دائماً لينير متصفحي .. فأنا أحتاج لأمثالك من ذوي الفكر الواعد والوعي الثقافي الكبير .. وكل عام وأنتِ بخير بمناسبة عيد الأضحى المبارك .. أعاده الله عليكِ وعلى الأمة الإسلامية بالخير واليمن والبركات ...  




عـــــــــــــــــــفـــــــــــــــــــــــواً .........
لست ممن يسير وســـــط الركــــــــــــب !
سأصنع طريقـاً باسمي أنا أيـمـن خطــــاب 
و من يدرى لعل الركــب يأتى من خلفى !

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> العزيز أيمن   من الصعب انا اتحدث بلغتك الجميلة لانها تحتاج الى ابداعات مختلفة وانا لست احمل تلك الابداعات
> الغالى ايمن ... من الصعب الرد على  كلماتك الجميلة  ................
> ولكن لك انت تعرف مدى احساسى برقة كلماتك واعتقد انك ستعرف ما اود انا اخبرك به
> ولكن .................. لك تحياتى
> بيدوووووووووووووو





*الأخ الفاضل ... د. عمرو * 




  قرأت مقال بعنوان ( الصداقة الحقيقية كنز لا يفنـى ) بقلم/ اكرم صالح السداوي .. وأعجبت بشده ببعض النقاط حول مفهوم الصداقة الحقيقية هذه الأيام .... ومنها أن الصداقة من ابرز القيم الانسانية العظيمة التي تسمو بها الحياة وترتقي ... وبدونها تنحدر وتنتهي فالصداقة هي التي تربط بين طرفين .. يسودها الانسجام والتفاهم المتبادل ويفهم كل طرف وجهة نظر الاخر  ... في اي قضية شخصية كانت ام اجتماعية حال مناقشتها ..

فالصداقة تجعل الانسان يشعر بالدفء والمحبة وراحة البال والنفس في حياته ...., وخاصة الاصدقاء الذين احسنا اختيارهم ...., لانهم جواهر الحياة والكنز الذي لا يفنى ولا يزال ...., باعتبارهم الملجأ الثاني بعد الله .. في حال ما واجهت المرء من مشكلة في حياته ... مهما كان نوعها وحجمها ...., وحيث يشعر بنوع من الراحة العجيبة بعد ان يفرغ ما بجوفه من هموم اثقلة كاهله ... وكذلك فهم الملجأ وقت الرخاء والإحساس بحالة التوافق النفسي والوجداني مع الحياة .. 

وفي النهاية .. فالانسان منا بحاجة دائمة ومستمرة الى شخص يستمع اليه بقلبه وعقله  ... ويقاسمه همومه والامه ويخفف من الاحزان والخطوب التي قد تعترضه ذات يوم ... أدام الله صداقتنا .. وأخوتنا في الله ... وكل عام وأنت بخير ....




لتكن خطواتك فى دروب الخير على رمل ندىّ 

لا يُسمع لها وقع ... ولكــــن آثارهـــا بـيـّـنة

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> جميل بجد فعلا جميل ايمن ليه بتلاقى ردود مش ظريفه مع انك بتكون جواك مشاعر صادقه ليه الكلام مش بنحسه قبل مانرمى بيه للشخص الذى نتحدث اليه المفروض ان الكلمه الطيبه حسنه ليه بتكون تعبت على ما تخرج شىء للنور او مشاعر صادقه او خواطر بداخك ويكون الرد سخيف من بعض الافواه ليه العضو الى بيعمل كدا الاستفاده عنده ايه يااعضاء منتدى مصر تحيه منى واسفه ياايمن انى بستغل مرورى بيك واناشد الاعضاء ليكم احترامكم بداخلنا بس والله لا احنا حنعيش اكتر من الى ربنا قال عليه ولاه حنقعد على كراسى حد طمعانين فيه الكلام الى بيخرج من كل واحد فينا مش زى التانى والاحساس بيبان والصدق فى الخواطر ومش عيب انى الانسان يتعلم والخطأ انه يكابر ويتلذذ بالسخريه ومعلش محدش داخل المنتدى عشان يهين او يجرح اى عضو احنا مش نعرف بعض الا بالكتابات والحمدلله انا عندى مجموعه أتشرف بيهم وبهديهم خالص التحيه وبتعلم منهم لانى لسه فى مبتداء الطريق بس ياساده الكلمه الطيبه حسنه والعمر مش مستاهل لانأذى حد بكلمه ولاه سخريه وعلى العموم كل سنه والجميع بيخير وبهدى لكل من تواضع ومر بى ومنهم اساتذه اعتز بهم من القضاياه والسياسه والخواطر والقاعه العامه والقصه القصيره ومن لم اذكره فله احترامى حتى لا اسغل موضوع الاخ الفاضل ايمن خطاب بجد اشكرك لانك بتبذل مجهود على مايخرج منك موضوع نستفيد بيه وصدقنى الكلمه هى اللى باقيه يعنى ولو تذكرنى الله فيكفينى ان مجموعه اعتز بها سوف تدعوا لى وتقرأ الفاتحه على روحى شكرا ليك وشكر لمن تواضع ومر بى آمه الله جاسره مصريه





*الأخت الفاضلة .. جاسرة * 


أخرجت أحرفك جروحاً غائرة من داخل روحي الهائمة في بحر الحياة ... وأجبرتني كلماتك على ان أعيد الكتابة من جديد .. وذكرتني بقول الله سبحانه وتعالى فيما رواه رسول الله في الحديث القدسي : يا عبادي إني حرمت الظلم على نفسي وجعلته بينكم محرماً، فلا تظالموا (رواه مسلم)

وعن جابر أن رسول الله قال : أتقوا الظلم فإن الظلم ظلمات يوم القيامة، واتقوا الشح فإن الشح أهلك من كان قبلكم، حملهم على أن سفكوا دماءهم واستحلوا محارمهم (رواه مسلم)  ... وحسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل في كل ظالم ... 

حقيقة لقد شعرت بكل كلمة في مداخلتك الحزينة أختي في الله / جاسرة .. وأعلم جيداً هذا الشعور عندما يحقد عليك الآخرون ويحاولون بكل ما أوتو من قوة أن يهدموك .. لا لشي إلا لمجرد محاربة النجاح .. وأعداء النجاح يرون في تألق اللآخرين عدوانا عليهم ... فالفاشل يرى في نجاح الآخرين ازدراءً لشخصه وتهديدا لاستمراريته .. 

قديما قال أحد الحكماء : " إذا تمنيت أن تنجز إنجازاً عظيماً ...،  تذكر أن كل إنجاز يتطلب قدراً من المجازفة ..  وأنك إذا خسرت فأنت لا تخسر كل شيء لأنك تتعلم دروساً .. لن تضل الطريق لو تمسّكت باحترام الذات .. ثم احترام الآخرين وتحمل مسؤولية كل فعل" .. وفي النهاية أذكر نفسي وأذكرك بقول الإمام الشافعي رحمه الله .. حينما قال : 
نعيــب زمــانـنـا والعيـب فينـا   ...  وما لزماننا عـيــب  سوانـا
ونهجوا ذا الزمان بغير ذنــبٍ  ...  ولو نطق الزمان لنا هجانـا
وليـس الذئب يأكل لحــم  ذئبٍ  ...  ويأكل بعضنا بعضا  عيانـــا 

إهداء خاص جداً..،





كـــن كالنـجـــم لاح لناظـــره مع أنه رفـــيع 

ولا تكن كالدخان يعلو ويعلو مع أنه وضيع

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> مشكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــور
> يا اخي الغالي
> جميل جدا جدا الاهدا
> عيوني طلعت من مكانهـــــــــــــــا
> راح ادخل من الشاشة من حلاته


 


*الأخت الفاضلة .. رورو قمر* 





لا شكر على واجب ... وأنا هنا في الخدمة دائماً

وكل عام وأنت بخير أختي الفاضلة

تقبلي تحياتي العطرية ..،




أرق القلوب ... قلب يخشى الله 

وأعذب الكــــــلام  ... ذكر الله 

وأطهر حب ... الـحــب في الله

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> أخي أيمن 
> مرسي خالص يا أيمن على الاهداء الرقيق دة
> كل عام وانت بخير .
> تحياتي لك






*الأخت الفاضلة ... مي مؤمن* 


عيد أضحى مبارك 



وكل عام وأنت بخير  

تقبل الله مـــــنا ومنكــم صالــــح الأعمال 

وكل عـــــام وأنتم بخـــــير وحب وسعادة 



في الحياة الإنسانية
البعض يمــــــر بــك
والبعض يمر منـــك

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## جاسرة مصرية

تحياتى اليك ياصديق الكلمات والف شكر والله اعلم مدى أحترامى الى شخصك وتحياتى الى كل كلمه نبيله قد تكرمت وكتبتها وقد غزلتها بأحرفك الكريمه أيها الاخ الفاضل والذى أكن له كل الاحترام أخى فى الله كما أطلقت عليه وأنى لسعيده جدا بهذا لك منى خالص التحيه والاحترام وكل عام وانت بخير وأتمنى الخير الى الجميع ويارب تكون سنه سعيده وخير على الجميع وعلى آمه المصطفى عليه أفضل الصلاه والسلام وتحيه خاصه منى الى من أهتم بكلماتى واليك ياايمن ويارب الجميع يكونوا بخير جاسره مصريه

----------


## بحبك يا مصر24

السلام عليكم 
 للمره التانيه 
عاوزه اقول حاجه  صغيره للاستاذ ايمن ولكل الاعضاء 
غريب اوي المنتدى دا اول ما تفتح صفحته تحس انك بجد جزء منه 
حتى بدون ترحيب او كدا فعلا بتحس الكل اخواتك 
عاوزه ااقول للكل بعد ما يشربوا القهوه
يارب السنه الجايه تبقى اجمل عليكم كلكم والي محققش احلامه السنه دي يحققها ف2008
ويارب دايما تتجمعوا على فنجان قهوه بكل موده وحب 
اختكم 
بحبك يا مصر

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> اعتز لك ياايمن على مدخلاتى اليك بس بكون حزينه لما بلاقى ردود ليه مش لذيذ يعنى تحبط مش تتدفع الى الامام مولاتى وساحره خواطرى لميس الامام اشاره لى بخطأ فاسرعت اليها وكانت معلمه جيده لى لم تاخذنى الى السياف وتقطه اوتار عنقى لابل أخذتنى على الرحب ولم اتردد لحظه فى اى تعليق لها ولكنى أفاجا بمن يحاول السخريه بى فيكف واحببت ان اوضح لك مابين حروفى تحياتى ياايمن جاسره





*الأخت الفاضلة .. جاسرة مصرية * 



مرحباً بك من جديد وبكل مداخــــــــــلاتك المتميزة

مرحباً بكل ما يجول فى خاطرك دون قيد او شرط 

مرحباً برتوش كلماتك الحائـــــرة في بحر الحــياة

ولتمتعـيني دائماً بهمساتــــــك بصفــــــة مستمرة  

صادقه بسيـــطـــــه مجــــــــرده من كل القيــــود

لتخــرج من كيــــانك من قلبك لتصـــل الى قلبي.






يا مـن زرعــــتي بدربـــي الياسمــين
وأهديتني فــكـــراً به عقلي يستنــــير
إن كنت تخشين أن هـمــي يستكـــين
إرعيني كقلبك تقطفي الحب والحنين

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> *من حق من ملآ ارجاء منتدانا بأرق التحايا والترحيب
> 
> أن يٌرحب به .
> 
> بالرغم من أن الترحيب او الشـــــكر لن يوفوا حق
> 
> اخ فاضل مهذب راقى الحس رقيق المشاعر
> 
> كــــــ / أيمـــــــــــن خطــــــــــــاب
> ...






*الأخت الفاضلة .. لولي * 



 سيقف قلمي هنا الآن لالقاء التحية احتراماً وتقديراً للأخت " لولي "  .. التي أتاحت لي هذه المساحة لكي أشكر من يستحق و للايدي التي سطرت اجمل الحروف وشكري لا يكفي ... فهمسة حب لفيض مشاعركم الأخوية الراقية .

وبصوت الأخوة وبقلب ينبض بحب الاخرين ... أتقدم بشكري لقلمك أختي العزيزة " لولي " .. فعلى انغام سطورك عزفت قيثارتي انشودة المحبة والاخاء .. ورقصت كل جوارحي رقصة اللقاء والعودة التي طالما كنا لها نشتاق فأنتِ لك في القلب مستقر والاجمل ان تواصلنا مازال مستمر ... وسيستمر بإذن الله .... فشكراً لكِ ...


إهداء خاص جداً..،





كل شيء بهذه الدنيا له ثمن .. حتى الكفن

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> اخى ايمن 
> للإبداع عنوان ورونق وهو انت
> كلماتك تخلُق نشوة في الروح والجسد حلماً رائعاً
> 
> عزفت باحرفك سيموفونيه رقيقه ... اخجلتني بعذوبتها ورقت  احرفك..
> 
> عندما شاهدالصوره شعرت باحساااااس بل باحاسيس
> 
> أنساب منها لحن متفرد
> ...







*الأخت الفاضلة .. لمسة * 





لحرفك بهاء خاص .. ولكلماتك عطر فريد

ولوجودك في متصفحي إشراقة متألقة

فسلمت يـــداكِ لهذه المداخلة الرقيقة

وكل عام وأنت بخير .. تحياتي العطريه



إذا أردت شيئاً بشــدة .. فأطلــق جناحيــــــه 

فـــإن عــــاد إليــك .... فهو ملك لك إلى الأبـد

وإن لم يعد .. فهو لم يكن ملك لك من البداية

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> السلام عليكم
> موضوع جميل اجد فيه اننا نجتمع حول دائره مستديره ونحتسى جميعا فنجان من القهوة 
> وانا احبها قهوة مظبوط 
> استاذ ايمن احييك على براعه افكارك وكلماتك 
> وعلى حسن الاختيار 
> تقبل تمنياتى الطيبه






*الأخت الفاضلة .. أم البنات * 
 

الأستاذة القديرة والأخت الغالية ... " أم البنات  " .... كيف بالإنسان اذا نظر من حوله ولم تكد عيناه تبصر شيئاً .. ؟؟ كيف به إذا لاحظ أن الناس يصرخون ولا يكاد يسمع شيئاً ؟؟ .. أو بالكاد يسمع أصواتاً خافته لا تفهم منها شيئاً .. !! كيف به إذا مد يده بالعون والخير والوفاء إلى الآخرين فلم يجد منهم غير الغدر والجحود في زمن لم يعد للوفاء فيه أي وجود .. 

كيف به وهو يتلفت من حوله .. فيجد جدران شاحبة .. ووحدة قاتلة .. موحشة .. فتسيل على خده دمعات دافئة .. فيتحسر على حياته .. فتحترق الدموع في عينيه .. ولا يجد له ملجأ سوى الله ... فيناجي ربه .. ويدعوه .. ويستغفره .. ويسأله أن يرحمه .. ويفرج همه وغمه .. فإذا بالهموم قد انزاحت .. وبالغيامه قد انقشعت .. وعاد الهدوء والسلام إلى حياته ... وتذكر تلك الحكمة التي تقول ( ضاقت فلما استحكمت حلقاتها فرجت .. وكنت اظنها لا تفرج ) .. 

أختي الفاضلة كل الشكر والتقدير والعرفان لتواجدك بيننا .. ولوضع تلك الحكمة كصورة رمزية لكِ .. والتي إن دلت على شيء فإنما تدل على روحك الطاهرة .. ونفسك المليئة بالإيمان والحب لله عز وجل .. فجزاكِ الله خيراً وأثابك ونفع بكِ 
إهــداء خاص جــداً 






صوتي معكم .... فما ضاعت مودتكــم

وما ارتضينا غير الحـب في الله عنوانا

يـا مـن نقشتم في منتدى مصـر معزتكـم

وكنتــم في قـــــــــــرار العيــن سكانـــا

سألت ربي لكم بيوم عرفات مغـفـــــرة 

وان يجمع الشمل تحت العرش اخوانــا


( م )
مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## عزة نفس

[frame="15 80"][poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,white,bold,normal" bkcolor="firebrick" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/34.gif" border="solid,10,black" type=3 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
أخي الفنان المتميز والمتألق دائما صاحب
الحس المرهف 
والحروف الشفافة
والكلمات الشجية
والمعاني الراقية
الحقيقه أنا مش عضوة جديده لكن جيت اخد معكم فنجان قهوتي
بينما أرتشفها واتلذذ مذاق طعمها أشعر وكأن كل رشفه منها
تحمل مذاق خاص مختلف مذاق يأخذني إلى عالم أخاذ جميل
اشعر بأني اسمو معه وارتفع بمذاقه  الفريد الخلاب فتأخذني كل رشفه
وتذهب بي إلى بعيد ثم اعود قاءله ما أجمل ان ارتشف فنجاني
واشعر مع كل رشفه ارق  واسمى المعاني 
واخيرا اطلب منك اخي احد توقيعاتك الرقيقة والمميزه 
يحمل اسمي عزة نفس
أخي انا احيك واحي كل اخوتي واخواتي هنا 
وأقول لكم اني احبكم جميعكم من كل قلبي
وياصحبة في الله تحلو الحياة بكم، اني في الله أحبكم
سأبقى بالإخاءلكم وفية .. فأنتم رفقتى وضياءدربي
فالصداقة كالمظلة..كلما اشتد المطر كلما ازدادت الحاجة لها
ورب أخ لم تلده أمك
الكثير يدخل حياتك00الحبيب هو من يترك بصمة فيها
فلاخيرفي الدنيا إذا انت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر اليك حبيب
فاشتر ولا تبيع وراس مالك مايضيع وصداقة الأخيار تشرى ماتباع
أختك عزة نفس


 [/poem][/frame]

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> انا عضو جديد
> واحب ان اقول لك 
> كل الشكر والتقدير لك عزيزي الاستاذ أيمن خطاب
> على هذا الترحيب المميز 
> ودمتم بحفض الرحمن






*الأخ الفاضل ..وحداني* 






بــعــــزم وكـــرم الحـــــب مصافحــين

سطعــت نجــوم الـود بعبق الياسمــين

ولبـوح قلمــك دومــاً سنكون مرحبين

فلاتحرمــنا مواضيعك فنحن مشتاقيـن

وأهــلاً بك بين قلوب يملؤهـا الحـنيـن

ودمت لنا قلماً مبدعاً من المبدعـــين



هناك فى الركن الدافئ بقاعة الخواطر.. سنلتقى
حيث الوجود وجمال لحن العــود يفرش جناحية
وخمائل الحب ، وهـا نحــن نلتقى .. دعـني أذن
ألملم ذاتى من مـــدارات الغربـــــــة والضيـــاع
دعـنى هنا أتامل وجهــــك والمجهول فى عيناك
أراقب السحر يطفح نشوان ، ودعـنى عن كـثب
أتوقف فى محطــــات يغمرهـــــا قطرات النـــدى
ويعربد الزمان كيفما يشاء ولكن .. وأين انـــا ؟
وأجيبه نيابة عنك :  للحــــزن انــت دونـنــــــا 
هناك بالقاع البعيد ويا للغربة ان وجددت بيينــا
ونضحك .. نضحك ، ملئ أشداقنا ... من قلبنــا
من الزمان ... من المكان ... من الاشياء حولنا
وفي لحظة خارجة عن المنطق .. نعود للمصـير
نعود للسبـــاق الحثيث فى سبــــــيل الحـــــــياه
لنشعل الصبر .. كى ينير شموع الحب فى دربنا


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> اهلا بيك يا اخ وحدانى فى المنتدى يتاعنا الجميل اللى بيكون زى بيت العائله المتماسكه المترابطه ونرجو ان انت تكون سعيد معانا باذن الله
> اخوك محمد خالد
> وكل عام وانتم بخير





*الأخ الفاضل ... محمد خالد* 




أشكرك بشدة من أعماق قلبي وربوع مشاعري على ترحيبك بالأخ الفاضل وحداني .. فإن صدق الاحساس وديناميكية المشاعــر لا تعرف الحسابات بين رجل أو إمرأة .. أو شاعر وإنسان عادي .. ولا تؤمن سوى بالشىء الخفى البعيد فى أعماقنا والذي يجمعــنا هنا بالمنتدى ويجذبنا إلى أعماق قلوبنا .... وسرعان ما نجد من يرى هذه الصفة الخفية بداخلنا .... وهو واحد دون غيره .. ولا غيره قادراً على اكتشاف هذه القــدرة وما من احد قبله ايا كان ، وما من احــــد بعده ... هو شفافية مشاعرنا ... فأتمنى أن أكون عند حسن ظنك بي دائماً .. وأن يكون التواصل بيننا هنا مثمر بإذن الله .



لتكن خطواتك فى دروب الخير على رمل ندىّ 

لا يُسمع لها وقع ... ولكــــن آثارهـــا بـيـّـنة

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> تحياتى للجميع وليك ياصاحب المائده ولكن بعد أذنك ياايمن واحنا فى الايام المفترجه دى ممكن حته لحمه مع فنجان القهوه وانا عارفه زوقك
> ممكن بقى نتغدا الاول فته بالثوم الشوربه و اللحمه ربنا مايقطع لك عاده والقهوه نحبس بيهابعد الغدا تحياتى اليكم والى الاخ الفاضل ايمن خطاب وشكرا على الروح الجميله الى مجمعانه مع بعض وتحياتى لمجهودك الجميل فى بث الروح الجماعيه الحلوه دى بس ممكن العديه كمان وأحنا مروحين هههههههههههههههههه جاسره






*الأخت الفاضلة .. جاسرة * 





كاركاتير 
بمناسبة عيد الأضحى المبارك 

وفي لقاء تلفزيوني قامت به المذيعه العصرية جاسرة مصرية

باستضافة أحد الخرفان البلدي من مزرعة الحاج أبو ساطور

وسألته عن أحواله في المزرعه قبل عيد الأضحى المبارك ..!

فأعرب عن قلقة حيال الجزار الذي كل يوم يطمئن على صحته

ويقوم بإعطائة المزيد من البرسيم والمياة على غير العادة ...!

وفي نهاية اللقاء أضاف أنه يرسل تحياته الخاصة جداً جداً جداً

لأعضاء وعضوات منتدى أبناء مصر المحبين للدجااااااااااااج

 :xmas 4:   :xmas 7:   :xmas 4: 

كل سنة وإنتِ طيبة يا أخت / جاسرة .. وأولادك بخير وسعادة

وإن شاء الله الضحكة مش تفارقك أبداً .. وعلى طول سعيدة

وعيد أضحى سعيد عليكم يارب .. مع خالص تحياتي العطرية




حَسْبي مِنَ الـحــُبِّ 

أنِّي لِما تُحبُّ أُحِبُّ 

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

العزيز أيمن خطاب  بدون أية ألقاب

و كنت قد رأيت فيما يرى النائم ، و لا أدري أحق هو أم طيف حالم ، أنني و بصفتي العضو الجديد ، و ضيف هذا المنتدى السعيد ، مدعو الى احتساء كوب من القهوة ، لديك او لدى بعض الإخوة ، و لا أخفيك أنني جد حائر ، فكيف و انا بعد ضيف زائر ، تعرف يا أبا خطاب علاقتي بالقهوة صباحية  كانت أم مسائية ، 
المهم أنني أفقت ، و استدركت ثم قلت .. أن فنجانا من القهوة بصحبة أيمن خطاب  ومن حوله من الاخوة الاحباب ، لجدير بالسعي إليه و الوقوف بين يديه ، فأحضرت "الماج" الذي يبدو عليه أثر الدهر ، و بضعة قروش هي ما تبقى من مرتب الشهر - رغم انه يفترض أن تكون القهوة على المضيف ، و خاصة اذا كان الضيف من وزن الخفيف... و ها انا ذا يا أبا خطاب أناديك  بدون ألقاب :

فين قهوتي ؟؟

----------


## جاسرة مصرية

تمتد يدى برعشه لخوفى من احزانى التى تغرقنى وتمر بى أزمانى وكانها جبال من الصخور الصلبه التى تسكن بها صرخات العذاب وأخذ  فنجان قهوتى منك وانت تنظر لى وتنادى بسؤالى ماذا بيكى فتجيبك عيناى تعبت من البشر وسكنت روحى المقابر وأغمضت عينى عن الحياه وسجنت أنفاسى فى قبو مع أشلاء المحبين تعب قلبى وتاه عن مجراه واقسم الا يعود الى الحياه فأصبح يسير عبر الطرقات وهو متحجر المشاعر لكثره ما داهمه الزمان تحيه اليك والى فنجانك واعتذر لكثره همومى وتحيه خاصه منى اختك جاسره مصريه

----------


## taro2a1

الأخت الفاضلة/ جاسرة مصرية

من خلال ماقرأت تلك الكلمات الصادرة من لسانك تمنيت ان لايكون أساسها القلب، فهذه الكلمات تخبرني بطريق مباشر أن قلبك مجروح محطم مكتئب، كل ذلك بسبب أو بدون سبب، ولكن الحياة جميلة تريد منا فهمها والصبر على مشاكلها الكثيرة والعظيمة وأن نحطم قيود المشاكل التي تواجهنا في أقرب صخرة نقابلها، راجعي نفسك واعملي لآخرتك فالدنيا فانية ولن ناخذ منها في الدار الآخرة غير العمل الصالح.
تحيــــــــــــاتي

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> انا عضو جديد
> واحب ان اقول لك 
> كل الشكر والتقدير لك عزيزي الاستاذ أيمن خطاب
> على هذا الترحيب المميز 
> ودمتم بحفض الرحمن






*الأخ الفاضل .. وحداني * 


إهداء خاص جداً..،





أن تكون فرداً في جماعة الأسود 

خير لك من أن تكون قائداً للنعام 

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> اهلا بيك يا اخ وحدانى فى المنتدى يتاعنا الجميل اللى بيكون زى بيت العائله المتماسكه المترابطه ونرجو ان انت تكون سعيد معانا باذن الله
> اخوك محمد خالد
> وكل عام وانتم بخير





*الأخ الفاضل .. محمد خالد* 


إهداء خاص جداً..،





شق طريق حياتك بابتسامـتك 

خير لك من أن تشقها بسيفك

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> السلااااااام عليكم 
> 
> انا قريت الموضوع  وعاوزه ااقول حاجه صغيره على المنتديات عموما او اعتبروها تجربه شخصيه
> انا كنت مشاركه في منتدى تاني وكان المنتدى دا واخد كلللللللل وقتي تقريبا ايام الفضى يعني 
> وكنت بكتب لمجرد الكتابه مين رد بقى مين مردش مش مهم المهم اني بستمتع بفعل الكتابه والمشاركه والمنتدى دا مكنش مصري للعلم 
> المهم بقى فجاه اختاروني مشرفه  وقد كانت غلطة حياته لم وافقت 
> ليه بقى ؟ لاني فقدت فعل الاستمتاع بالكتابه بقت الحكايه صراعات غريبه وفلان بيقول عليك حاجات عشان كان عاوز يبقى مشرف وعلان مش عاجبه انك مردتش عليه وفلان التاني شايف انك منحاز للعضو التاني وحاجات كدا تجيب الضغط 
> فربنا يكون في عون المشرفين بجد
> عاوزه ااقول كمان حاجه لكل الاعضاء المنتدى مش شركه انت داخل فيها عشان تترقى ويبقى كل همك لقب او اشراف انت داخل تفضفض تقول رايك تستفيد وتتمتع بفعل الاستفاده 
> ...





الأخت الفاضلة .. بحبك يا مصر 





 صدقت أختي الفاضلة .. ولقد كانت لي تجربة مماثلة منذ فترة .. فعندما نفتح الستار لنرى ما وراء الكواليس فإننا نفقد المتعو في المشاهدة والتفاعل كما كنا سابقاً .. فالأمر جداً يختلف من أمام الكواليس إلى ما وراء الكواليس ... وهناك الكثير والكثير من الأقنعة المزيفة في كل المنتديات .. وهناك من يبحث عن المنصب ويحارب عليه .. وهناك من كل هدفه هو التفريق بين الأعضاء وبث روح الفتنة في الخفاء .. 

وفي المقابل فإننا نجد الأرواح الطاهرة التي ترفرف بعبيرها الفواح في أروقة المنتدى .. وشتان بينهم وبين من يرتدون ثياب الكذب مع سبق الإصرار .. ولا أعلم سبب واحد لكل تلك المشاحنات وكل تلك المزايدات ... وما الهدف منها .. ولكن كل ما أستطيع قوله لكِ .. دعي الملك للمالك .. وعيشي بصفاء قلبك وسريرتك .. ولا تعيريهم أي اهتمام ذوي الأقنعة المزيفة .. بل تجاهليهم وكأنهم عدم .... 



كلما ارتفع الإنسان وعلا شأنه 

تكاثفت حوله الغيـــوم والمحن

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> تحياتى اليك ياصديق الكلمات والف شكر والله اعلم مدى أحترامى الى شخصك وتحياتى الى كل كلمه نبيله قد تكرمت وكتبتها وقد غزلتها بأحرفك الكريمه أيها الاخ الفاضل والذى أكن له كل الاحترام أخى فى الله كما أطلقت عليه وأنى لسعيده جدا بهذا لك منى خالص التحيه والاحترام وكل عام وانت بخير وأتمنى الخير الى الجميع ويارب تكون سنه سعيده وخير على الجميع وعلى آمه المصطفى عليه أفضل الصلاه والسلام وتحيه خاصه منى الى من أهتم بكلماتى واليك ياايمن ويارب الجميع يكونوا بخير جاسره مصريه







*الأخت الفاضلة .. جاسرة مصرية * 



مرحباً بك من جديد وبكل مداخــــــــــلاتك المتميزة

مرحباً بكل ما يجول فى خاطرك دون قيد او شرط 

مرحباً برتوش كلماتك الحائـــــرة في بحر الحــياة

ولتمتعـيني دائماً بهمساتــــــك بصفــــــة مستمرة  

صادقه بسيـــطـــــه مجــــــــرده من كل القيــــود

لتخــرج من كيــــانك من قلبك لتصـــل الى قلبي.






يا مـن زرعــــتي بدربـــي الياسمــين
وأهديتني فــكـــراً به عقلي يستنــــير
إن كنت تخشين أن هـمــي يستكـــين
إرعيني كقلبك تقطفي الحب والحنين

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> السلام عليكم 
>  للمره التانيه 
> عاوزه اقول حاجه  صغيره للاستاذ ايمن ولكل الاعضاء 
> غريب اوي المنتدى دا اول ما تفتح صفحته تحس انك بجد جزء منه 
> حتى بدون ترحيب او كدا فعلا بتحس الكل اخواتك 
> عاوزه ااقول للكل بعد ما يشربوا القهوه
> يارب السنه الجايه تبقى اجمل عليكم كلكم والي محققش احلامه السنه دي يحققها ف2008
> ويارب دايما تتجمعوا على فنجان قهوه بكل موده وحب 
> اختكم 
> بحبك يا مصر







الأخت الفاضلة .. بحبك يا مصر 


كل عام وأنت بخير والأمة الإسلامية كلها بخير

وسعداء نحن بتواصلك معنا في أبناء مصر ..،

إهداء خاص جداً..،





لكل كلمة أذن ولعل أذنك ليست لكلماتي 

فلا تتركني وحيداً أو تتهمني بالغمـوض

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> أخي الفنان المتميز والمتألق دائما صاحب
> الحس المرهف 
> والحروف الشفافة
> والكلمات الشجية
> والمعاني الراقية
> الحقيقه أنا مش عضوة جديده لكن جيت اخد معكم فنجان قهوتي
> بينما أرتشفها واتلذذ مذاق طعمها أشعر وكأن كل رشفه منها
> تحمل مذاق خاص مختلف مذاق يأخذني إلى عالم أخاذ جميل
> اشعر بأني اسمو معه وارتفع بمذاقه  الفريد الخلاب فتأخذني كل رشفه
> ...





الأخت الفاضلة .. عزة نفس


 كثيراً ما أبحرت أنا بين القلوب .. وسلكت فيها كل الدروب ... وقابلت الجمال والدلال .... وانبهرت برونق الحديث وسحر الاسلوب .... لكنني لهمس كلماتك هنا لم أرى مثيل .. رغم اننى افتقد من متطلبات ومفردات العاشق الكثير ... لكني رأيت في همساتك مشاعر الحب الراقي العليل .. فكوني لمن تحبي ولا تبحثي عن البديل ..


إهداء خاص جداً..،





هحـب جديـد وأكـوي الجـرح وأفـتح جـرح أشـد وأصعب
تبـرد نـاري بنـار تحرقـني ... تزيـد ألمي وأحب وأتعـب

مـش ذنبي لو حبيتهـا الخاينـه وفحقي أنـا مـش مذنـــب
ليـه تخـدعـني وتـزود ألمي تغــّير حلمـي تنـافـق تكــذب

تحلـف لي بتعشق قلبــي ... ودايبــه كـمــان وبتهواني
كـان باين أنه زيف وغــش وكــدب وقلت أجـــرب تاني

لكن الحب التاني تعبني  غلبني وجابلي الشوق وسقـاني
نفس الكاس اللي أنا مالحب الأول دقته .. وفقلبي نداني
أجري وأسيب الحب وأبيعه وآدي حكايتي معاك يازماني

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> العزيز أيمن خطاب  بدون أية ألقاب
> 
> و كنت قد رأيت فيما يرى النائم ، و لا أدري أحق هو أم طيف حالم ، أنني و بصفتي العضو الجديد ، و ضيف هذا المنتدى السعيد ، مدعو الى احتساء كوب من القهوة ، لديك او لدى بعض الإخوة ، و لا أخفيك أنني جد حائر ، فكيف و انا بعد ضيف زائر ، تعرف يا أبا خطاب علاقتي بالقهوة صباحية  كانت أم مسائية ، 
> المهم أنني أفقت ، و استدركت ثم قلت .. أن فنجانا من القهوة بصحبة أيمن خطاب  ومن حوله من الاخوة الاحباب ، لجدير بالسعي إليه و الوقوف بين يديه ، فأحضرت "الماج" الذي يبدو عليه أثر الدهر ، و بضعة قروش هي ما تبقى من مرتب الشهر - رغم انه يفترض أن تكون القهوة على المضيف ، و خاصة اذا كان الضيف من وزن الخفيف... و ها انا ذا يا أبا خطاب أناديك  بدون ألقاب :
> 
> فين قهوتي ؟؟





الأخ الفاضل .. محمد عبده 


تكفيني حروفك لتزهي من الجمال جمـال 

فتزيد من العشق عشاقاً نســــــاء و رجال

وتضيء كلماتي المتواضعه شعراً وموال

سلمت اناملك لثنائك الذي يهــــز الجبـــال

شاكراً وممتن لك مرورك المليء بالــدلال




> فين قهوتي ؟؟






الدهر يومان ذا أمن وذا خطـر والعيش عيشان ذا صفو وذا كدر 
أما ترى البحر تعلو فوقه جيف ... وتستقر بأقصى قاعـه الـدرر 
وفي السماء نجوم لا عداد لهـا وليس يكسف إلا الشمس والقمر

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

الأخ الفاضل .. محمد عبده 



إهداء خاص جداً..،





نحن نحب الماضي لأنه ذهب

ولو عـــاد بنا الزمن لكرهناه

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> تمتد يدى برعشه لخوفى من احزانى التى تغرقنى وتمر بى أزمانى وكانها جبال من الصخور الصلبه التى تسكن بها صرخات العذاب وأخذ  فنجان قهوتى منك وانت تنظر لى وتنادى بسؤالى ماذا بيكى فتجيبك عيناى تعبت من البشر وسكنت روحى المقابر وأغمضت عينى عن الحياه وسجنت أنفاسى فى قبو مع أشلاء المحبين تعب قلبى وتاه عن مجراه واقسم الا يعود الى الحياه فأصبح يسير عبر الطرقات وهو متحجر المشاعر لكثره ما داهمه الزمان تحيه اليك والى فنجانك واعتذر لكثره همومى وتحيه خاصه منى اختك جاسره مصريه







*الأخت الفاضلة .. جاسرة مصرية * 




كعادتي سأنسحب بعــيداً عن أحاديث البشر .. لأتقوقع في متصفحي

فأعيش لحظات هيامي مع مداخلتك وكلماتك الرقيقة  فتنبعث داخلي

شعاع الذكريات من داخل قلبي الصغير ... فتتراكــــــــم حتى تكتمل

ملامح الصورة من أمامي .. أناجي طيفك وأعاتبه من حزنك الدائم

لكني أتفاجئ حين يذوب جليد عتابي ...  وتهدأ براكــــين أشواقي

أمام ابتسامتك الهادئة .. وهمساتك الحانية ....  وكلماتك الواثقة




حَسْبي مِنَ الحُبِّ أنِّي     لِما    تُحبُّ    أُحِبُّ 

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> الأخت الفاضلة/ جاسرة مصرية
> 
> من خلال ماقرأت تلك الكلمات الصادرة من لسانك تمنيت ان لايكون أساسها القلب، فهذه الكلمات تخبرني بطريق مباشر أن قلبك مجروح محطم مكتئب، كل ذلك بسبب أو بدون سبب، ولكن الحياة جميلة تريد منا فهمها والصبر على مشاكلها الكثيرة والعظيمة وأن نحطم قيود المشاكل التي تواجهنا في أقرب صخرة نقابلها، راجعي نفسك واعملي لآخرتك فالدنيا فانية ولن ناخذ منها في الدار الآخرة غير العمل الصالح.
> تحيــــــــــــاتي





*الأخ الفاضل .. طارق عبد الحكيم * 







بــعــــزم وكـــرم الحـــــب مصافحــين

سطعــت نجــوم الـود بعبق الياسمــين

ولبـوح قلمــك دومــاً سنكون مرحبين

فلاتحرمــنا مواضيعك فنحن مشتاقيـن

وأهــلاً بك بين قلوب يملؤهـا الحـنيـن

ودمت لنا قلماً مبدعاً من المبدعـــين





هناك فى الركن الدافئ بقاعة الخواطر.. سنلتقى
حيث الوجود وجمال لحن العــود يفرش جناحية
وخمائل الحب ، وهـا نحــن نلتقى .. دعـني أذن
ألملم ذاتى من مـــدارات الغربـــــــة والضيـــاع
دعـنى هنا أتامل وجهــــك والمجهول فى عيناك
أراقب السحر يطفح نشوان ، ودعـنى عن كـثب
أتوقف فى محطــــات يغمرهـــــا قطرات النـــدى
ويعربد الزمان كيفما يشاء ولكن .. وأين انـــا ؟
وأجيبه نيابة عنك :  للحــــزن انــت دونـنــــــا 
هناك بالقاع البعيد ويا للغربة ان وجددت بيينــا
ونضحك .. نضحك ، ملئ أشداقنا ... من قلبنــا
من الزمان ... من المكان ... من الاشياء حولنا
وفي لحظة خارجة عن المنطق .. نعود للمصـير
نعود للسبـــاق الحثيث فى سبــــــيل الحـــــــياه
لنشعل الصبر .. كى ينير شموع الحب فى دربنا


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ابن البلد

تسلم علي القهوه يا أيمن
 :f:  :f: 

بس أنا مش عضو جديد  ::$:

----------


## سوما

أستاذ\ أيمن..
مع انى مش بحب اكرر مشاركتى فى أى موضوع حتى افسح مكان للأعضاء الأخرين فى المشاركة.. وحتى لا يمل الأعضاء منى.. ولكن وددت أن اشارك معك للمرة الثالثة فى الترحيب لكل الأعضاء الجدد والقدامى ايضا.. 
فنجان القهوة للجميع سواء للأعضاء الجدد للتعارف أو للقدامى لزيادة التواصل والمودة التى تجمعنا ..
بجد حبييت أدخل واستحى فنجان من اى مشروب ساخن -وليته يكون كاكاو- معكم للأزالة اى اضطرابات وضغوط العمل ..
وكمان أحييك يا أيمن على أهدائتك الخاصة للأعضاء.. بجد جميلة اوى.. وكل أهداء بيقى فى شئ بيجذبنى فيه زى مثلا أهداء لولى.. الكارت ده كان له سحر خاص عندى.. و أهداء عزة نفس.. كان فيه شقاوة حلوة اوى .. وأهداء رورو قمر.. حسيت فيه بجمال حب المرأة للمشاعر المتوجة بداخلها..
تقبل مرورى البسيط..و بجد تسلم ايدك وجهدك....... وفى أنتظار جديدك دائما  :f:

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> تسلم علي القهوه يا أيمن
> 
> 
> بس أنا مش عضو جديد






الأخ الفاضل .. أحمد صلاح 


لا فرق بين جديد وقديم أخي الكريم .. فكلنا نلتف حول مائدة الصباح لنحتسي ذلك الفنجان الساخن جداً .. ونرتشف منه قليلاً ... أتعلم أنه مازال عندى اعتقاد ترسخ منذ زمن .. بأن القهوة أكثر من مشروب وأكثر من اعتياد ، فهى بالنسبة لى مكون ثقافى وتاريخ طويل...  وتعبير غريزى يهتم به علماء النفس و الإجتماع .. بل هى الأجماع الإنسانى الوحيد تقريباً فى هذا العالم .. فهناك خلف البحار والمحيطات والجبال والصحارى .. وفى أقطاب الأرض الأربعة الجميع يشربون القهوة .. شكرا لك على تواجدك معنا على مائدة الصباح .. وتمنياتى بفنجان قهوة كما تتمناه دوما .. 

إهداء خاص جداً..،





لا تظلمن إذا ما كنـــت مقتدراً 

فالظلم ترجع عقباه إلى الندم 

تنام عينك والمظلــــــوم منتبه 

يدعو عليــك وعين الله لم تنم 

م
مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> أستاذ\ أيمن..
> مع انى مش بحب اكرر مشاركتى فى أى موضوع حتى افسح مكان للأعضاء الأخرين فى المشاركة.. وحتى لا يمل الأعضاء منى.. ولكن وددت أن اشارك معك للمرة الثالثة فى الترحيب لكل الأعضاء الجدد والقدامى ايضا.. 
> فنجان القهوة للجميع سواء للأعضاء الجدد للتعارف أو للقدامى لزيادة التواصل والمودة التى تجمعنا ..
> بجد حبييت أدخل واستحى فنجان من اى مشروب ساخن -وليته يكون كاكاو- معكم للأزالة اى اضطرابات وضغوط العمل ..
> وكمان أحييك يا أيمن على أهدائتك الخاصة للأعضاء.. بجد جميلة اوى.. وكل أهداء بيقى فى شئ بيجذبنى فيه زى مثلا أهداء لولى.. الكارت ده كان له سحر خاص عندى.. و أهداء عزة نفس.. كان فيه شقاوة حلوة اوى .. وأهداء رورو قمر.. حسيت فيه بجمال حب المرأة للمشاعر المتوجة بداخلها..
> تقبل مرورى البسيط..و بجد تسلم ايدك وجهدك....... وفى أنتظار جديدك دائما






*الأخت الفاضلة ... سوما * 




 لقد ذكرت سابقاً في نفس الموضوع  ... أن ثقافتي المحدودة وخبرتي الضئيلة .. لا شك أنها من عناصر بناء شخصيتي .. ولكن الثقافة والخبرة لا يمكن بحال من الأحوال أن تكّونا كل مطلوبات النجاح .. فأنا لازلت لا أدعي الكفاءة أو الكتابة ... ولكنها مجرد محاولات لإثبات الذات .. من خلال رؤية لأفكاري في مواضيعي مستواحه من تجاربي في الحياة ومن رحم أفكار بعض من أعُجب بهم من صحفيين وأدباء وإعلاميين وشعراء فأعيد صياغتها بصورة ضمنية من شدة تأثري بهم وإيماني بما كتبوا   ... 

وتلك التصاميم ... هي الأخرى ليست إلا مجرد صور مقتبسة من مواقع مختلفه .. تم التعديل عليها وإضافة بعض عبارات الشعر وبعض الخواطر .. كي تصبح بالشكل المناسب كتوقيع للعضو إن رغب ذلك .. فأنا أيضاً لا أدعي الكفاءة في التصميم .. وهي ايضاً محاولات متواضعه لكي أضع لمسات فنيه على الصور التي أراها وأتوحد معها ... كل الشكر والتقدير لمداخلتك الرقيقة أختي الكريمة ...  




عـــبر غربـــة أيـامــي

أحمل أكفاني بأحزاني

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## عزة نفس

[frame="1 80"][poem font="Andalus,5,white,normal,normal" bkcolor="black" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/34.gif" border="solid,10,firebrick" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
العزيز " أيمن "
يامن بعذوبة الحروف والكلمات تمعن
إن  معانيك وتعبيراتك الرقيقة المبدعة الفن بها يكمن
فمهما من كلمات شكر كتبت فلا كلمة تستطع ان توفيك حقك
 دائما استشعربين حروفك الدافئة اني اسمع موسيقى حالمة
أخاذه وكأننا في ليلة شتاء باردة ولكنك تأتي بانغامك  كي تملأ المكان دفئا
حقيقة لاأدري كيف اعبر لك عن مدى إعجابي بالتوقيع الذي إخترته لي
لقد اعجبني كثيرا فأنت حقا بارع في الإختيار دوما لقد إستطعت ان تصف ملامحي
بهذا التوقيع الممتزج بروحي وصفاتي نعم سيدي احمل الطفولة والبراءة بداخلي
ونفس الملامح تقريبا تشبهني فهل أنت قد رأيتني من قبل كي تختار هذا التوقيع لي؟
حقيقة اشكرك من كل قلبي على شفافيتك ذوقك الراقي الرفيع وعلى الإبداع الخلاب
أيها النبيل" أيمن ياخطاب"
تقبل تحيتي وارق أمنياتي القلبية أيها العبقري الواعد[/poem][/frame]

----------


## هكونا ماتاتا

شكراً يا أستاذ أيمن على الموضوع الرائع ..

كلامك من القلب ويدخل القلب ..

أرجوا أن تقبلني صديق وأخ من مكة المكرمة وأتمنى تشرفني بالزيارة ..

أخوك/ أيمن

----------


## نغم جديد

*




                   الأخ ايمن 

         موضوع جميل وحبيت اتعرف على الأعضاء من جوة موضوعك
         وشكرا على فنجان القهوة من المنتدى
          وترحاب روعة ومتشكرة جدا وان شاء الله لا أكون تقيلة 
             واستفيد وربنا يقدرنى ان أفيد ولو بالتواصل معكم
                   الطيب أخواتى وأخوانى

                  شكرا لكم*

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> العزيز " أيمن "
> يامن بعذوبة الحروف والكلمات تمعن
> إن  معانيك وتعبيراتك الرقيقة المبدعة الفن بها يكمن
> فمهما من كلمات شكر كتبت فلا كلمة تستطع ان توفيك حقك
>  دائما استشعربين حروفك الدافئة اني اسمع موسيقى حالمة
> أخاذه وكأننا في ليلة شتاء باردة ولكنك تأتي بانغامك  كي تملأ المكان دفئا
> حقيقة لاأدري كيف اعبر لك عن مدى إعجابي بالتوقيع الذي إخترته لي
> لقد اعجبني كثيرا فأنت حقا بارع في الإختيار دوما لقد إستطعت ان تصف ملامحي
> بهذا التوقيع الممتزج بروحي وصفاتي نعم سيدي احمل الطفولة والبراءة بداخلي
> ...





الرقيقة .. عزة نفس 


مـن أين أبــدأ 

وكيـف أبــــدأ ومـــتى أنتهي 

فقد ضعت بين الحروف والكلمـات والأســطر 

ضــعت أبحـــث عن ذاتي .... أبحث عنـــكِ وعن كلماتي 

كيف أصف مداخلتك وهي أجمل من زهور الربيع بعد يأس الشتـاء 

وأجمــل من الأبتسامــــة بـعــد طــول الحزن والبـكـــاء 

وأنقى من قطرات الندى على الوردة الحمـراء 

فيا ملكة حروفي وخواطري

لك أعذب تحياتي



إن أغمضت عيني ولم يتبقى لي من عمري على وجه الأرض الخالية سوى عينيك

فلا يعتبرني أحد فقدت بصري ..... ولكني فقد النور الذي أبصر من خلاله للحياة

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> شكراً يا أستاذ أيمن على الموضوع الرائع ..
> 
> كلامك من القلب ويدخل القلب ..
> 
> أرجوا أن تقبلني صديق وأخ من مكة المكرمة وأتمنى تشرفني بالزيارة ..
> 
> أخوك/ أيمن







الأخ الفاضل .. أيمن 




أيها النبع الأصيل يسعدني ضوعُ عطرك ونور حروفك بين كلماتي 

فلتشع وهجاً براقاً كلما طاب لك الحضور ..... تحياتي العطرية




لا يعجبن أحداً رآني حافيا .... فلقد أبلت نعالي ألسن السفهاء
ولن أتدثر بالخوف متحامياً  فقلمي بيدي وهذه شيمة العظماء
وليس كل من كتب أصبح ناقداً ...... تبقى عالية مكانة الكتباء
ولو كان النقد بالكلام لصارت ملعباً يتبارون فيه صباح مساء
فالكل يدعو نفسه ناقداً  ..... لينسب لنفسه مكاناً بين الشرفاء
لكن تبقى المكانة عالياً ... ويبقى شموخ أيمن خطاب للسماء 

م
 تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## جاسرة مصرية

اتدرك يااخى مابى غربتى عن نفسى تكاد تصل بى الى الجنون أتلمس أمكانى حتى أستغاثت منى وسارت معانيها تهرب وتلهث الى الجحيم حتى سرت بلا معنى ولا ذكرى تلاشت معالمى وظللت الوج الحزين القابع على مرسا لم يصل اليها بحار غربتى دامت ومازالت ولم تكتفى الدنيا بل أكثرت من عذابها بى اخى تحدث معى فأصبحت أناشد الاموات ولم أجد حتى الرد منهم فما مصيرى هل سيصبح عالمى مفقود أم سوف تنيره بالحديث مع معدم حزين مثقل القلب والروح والعقل اخى الى متى سيدوم حزنى توجهت الى ربى قبلك وقبل اى بشر رفعت يدى بأذلال وبكيت على حالى وحمدالله على نعمته وتمنيت المغفره والرحمه التى لم أجدها بين عالم البشر يارب يارب تحدث اليك قبل لسانى سبقنى قلبى بوجعه ودمعت عينى وبها دمى الذى سار من جرحى ووجعى وشقائى فى عالم تجرد من معانى البشر وتواجد بعالم الذئاب التى برعت بكل مابها من مهارات حتى فازت منى اخى تقبل احزانى وتحياتى لما تقبلت بيه صفحاتك من كلماتى وارجوا الا اكون اثقلت عليك اختك جاسره مصريه

----------


## the_chemist

السلام عليكم

أمال يعنى مشوفتش الفنجان بتاعى يا عم أيمن خطاب

أنا مستنى علي قارعة المنتدى في انتظاره

صباحك ورد
و جمعة طيبة للجميع

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
>                    الأخ ايمن 
> 
>          موضوع جميل وحبيت اتعرف على الأعضاء من جوة موضوعك
>          وشكرا على فنجان القهوة من المنتدى
> ...






الأخت الفاضلة ..نغم جديد 




بــعــــزم وكـــرم الحـــــب مصافحــين

سطعــت نجــوم الـود بعبق الياسمــين

ولبـوح قلمــك دومــاً سنكون مرحبين

فلاتحرمـينا مواضيعك فنحن مشتاقيـن

وأهــلاً بكِ بين قلوب يملؤهـا الحـنيـن

ودمتِ لنا قلماً مبدعاً من المبدعـــين


وأتمنى أن تقبلي تلك الورود  







هـو الألم ينـزف لـو جَرْحــنا يــوم طـــــــاب
والعـزف من عودىِ كان قلبى يوم ماتصـاب
هـات لى جـرحـك هـنا صاحبــه على جرحى
هادخــل أنــا التـاريــخ من أوســع الابــواب
واكتب نهاية قصة كان اسمها أيمـن خطاب

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> اتدرك يااخى مابى غربتى عن نفسى تكاد تصل بى الى الجنون أتلمس أمكانى حتى أستغاثت منى وسارت معانيها تهرب وتلهث الى الجحيم حتى سرت بلا معنى ولا ذكرى تلاشت معالمى وظللت الوج الحزين القابع على مرسا لم يصل اليها بحار غربتى دامت ومازالت ولم تكتفى الدنيا بل أكثرت من عذابها بى اخى تحدث معى فأصبحت أناشد الاموات ولم أجد حتى الرد منهم فما مصيرى هل سيصبح عالمى مفقود أم سوف تنيره بالحديث مع معدم حزين مثقل القلب والروح والعقل اخى الى متى سيدوم حزنى توجهت الى ربى قبلك وقبل اى بشر رفعت يدى بأذلال وبكيت على حالى وحمدالله على نعمته وتمنيت المغفره والرحمه التى لم أجدها بين عالم البشر يارب يارب تحدث اليك قبل لسانى سبقنى قلبى بوجعه ودمعت عينى وبها دمى الذى سار من جرحى ووجعى وشقائى فى عالم تجرد من معانى البشر وتواجد بعالم الذئاب التى برعت بكل مابها من مهارات حتى فازت منى اخى تقبل احزانى وتحياتى لما تقبلت بيه صفحاتك من كلماتى وارجوا الا اكون اثقلت عليك اختك جاسره مصريه






*الأخت الفاضلة .. جاسرة مصرية * 



مرحباً بك من جديد وبكل مداخــــــــــلاتك المتميزة

مرحباً بكل ما يجول فى خاطرك دون قيد او شرط 

مرحباً برتوش كلماتك الحائـــــرة في بحر الحــياة

ولتمتعـيني دائماً بهمساتــــــك بصفــــــة مستمرة  

صادقه بسيـــطـــــه مجــــــــرده من كل القيــــود

لتخــرج من كيــــانك من قلبك لتصـــل الى قلبي.






يا مـن زرعــــتي بدربـــي الياسمــين
وأهديتني فــكـــراً به عقلي يستنــــير
إن كنت تخشين أن هـمــي يستكـــين
إرعيني كقلبك تقطفي الحب والحنين

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> السلام عليكم
> 
> أمال يعنى مشوفتش الفنجان بتاعى يا عم أيمن خطاب
> 
> أنا مستنى علي قارعة المنتدى في انتظاره
> 
> صباحك ورد
> و جمعة طيبة للجميع





*الأخ الفاضل ..the_chemist* 



بــعــــزم وكـــرم الحـــــب مصافحــين

سطعــت نجــوم الـود بعبق الياسمــين

ولبـوح قلمــك دومــاً سنكون مرحبين

فلاتحرمــنا مواضيعك فنحن مشتاقيـن

وأهــلاً بك بين قلوب يملؤهـا الحـنيـن

ودمت لنا قلماً مبدعاً من المبدعـــين





هناك فى الركن الدافئ بقاعة الخواطر.. سنلتقى
حيث الوجود وجمال لحن العــود يفرش جناحية
وخمائل الحب ، وهـا نحــن نلتقى .. دعـني أذن
ألملم ذاتى من مـــدارات الغربـــــــة والضيـــاع
دعـنى هنا أتامل وجهــــك والمجهول فى عيناك
أراقب السحر يطفح نشوان ، ودعـنى عن كـثب
أتوقف فى محطــــات يغمرهـــــا قطرات النـــدى
ويعربد الزمان كيفما يشاء ولكن .. وأين انـــا ؟
وأجيبه نيابة عنك :  للحــــزن انــت دونـنــــــا 
هناك بالقاع البعيد ويا للغربة ان وجددت بيينــا
ونضحك .. نضحك ، ملئ أشداقنا ... من قلبنــا
من الزمان ... من المكان ... من الاشياء حولنا
وفي لحظة خارجة عن المنطق .. نعود للمصـير
نعود للسبـــاق الحثيث فى سبــــــيل الحـــــــياه
لنشعل الصبر .. كى ينير شموع الحب فى دربنا


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

أخي العزيز / أيمن خطاب

أنا لا أعرف كيف أجري عملية الاقتباس، لكن هذه كلماتك:

"والقهوة لمن يعرفها مثلي ... فهي أن تصنعها بيديك .. لا أن تأتيك علي طبق .. لأن حامل الطبق هو حامل الكلام .. والقهوة الأولي يفسدها الكلام الأول .. لأنها عذراء الصباح الصامت "


صباح جميل لشاعر الصباح.

----------


## ناصرالصديق

يسعدنى ان اشرب معاك القهوة على انغام  منتدانا الحبيب 


وفيه ناس فتنولى عليك  انك بتعمل  قهوة مظبوطة 

قصدى توقيع  

ولك الشكر ايمن باشا 


ناصــــــــــــــ الصديق ــــــــــــــــــــر

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

مرّ وقتٌ طويل منذ أن احتسيت فنجان القهوة هنا ، لذا أجدني أعود إلى ذات المكان كمن شرب من النيل فعاد إليه لأحتسي فنجانا آخر ( على حسابي ) لا يهم ، المهم أن أحظى ببعض الوقت مع الأصحاب و الأحباب.
و القهوة لمن يعرفها و يقدرها مزاجٌ عال و مزيج من مشاعر صانعها يذوب مع ملعقتي البن و بعض السكر،  كنَفَسِ ست البيت في الطبخ، فتراك تفضل فنجانا صنعته بيدك  على موقد الكحول (السبرتاية)  على فنجان يقدم لك في فنادق  السبعة نجوم .
و القهوة لا تشرب على عجل - إلا إذا كانت إسبريسو أو كابوتشينو - أما  فنجاننا التركي الصباحي  فيلزمه جلسة هادئة و جريدة صباحية  و ربما سيجارة ..
أرغب في بعض الهدوء لأحتسي فنجاني و أمضي في سبيلي .
تحياتي إليكم 
برائحة البن البرازيلي

----------


## centr mud

السلام عليكم  استاذ  ايمن خطاب 

انا فى الحقيقة اول مشاركاتى  وعجبنى موضوعك 

قلت اجى اشرب معاك القهوة 

ونتعرف ولى الشرف 

centr mud

----------


## ناصرالصديق

لسلام عليكم 
فين القهوة بتاعتى 

انت عارف انا اشربها مظبوط

خد بالك انا جبت لك زبون جديد 
centr mud  

عاوز العمولة بتاعتى 

 ناصرالصديق

----------


## جاسرة مصرية

_تحياتى الى صديقى الاول بمنتدنا الجميل تعودت القاء التحيه عليك كل صباح

اعترف بفقدانى فنجان قهوتى معك صديق كلماتى تتعزر كلماتى بداخلى ولا

أعرف كيفيه الحديث طال الصمت وقهوتى لاتزال امامى دون ان اتقرب منها

لانك لست بصحبتى تنهمر منى الدموع ولااعرف مكانا التجاء اليه غير مكتبك

تعودت بالقاء همومى عليك وانت كأخ وصديق تتحمل متاعبى بكل موده

تغيرت معانى كثيره بداخلى أصبحت أعانى فاين لدمعتى أن تلجأ لا تكثر

الغياب فمازالت قهوتى لم أقترب منها تحياتى ياايمن جاسره مصريه_

----------


## فيلادلفيا

*امممممممم*

*انا جديده معكم وعاوزهـ كبايتين قهوه..*

*اشكرك اخوي ايمن على الأستضافه في قهوتكم..*

*وايضاً استضافة كل عضو جديد في هذا المنتدى..*

*وبأذن الله نكون نافعين ومفيدين وكذلك مستفيدين معكم..*

*أختك فيلا*

----------


## محب مصري

عضو جديد ....... يدخل ياليمين ويقول بسم الله..وبشكركم علي الضيافة

----------


## نورسين

بصراحه هذا الكلام الرائع هو ترحيب حار لي ولكل عضو جديد
وانا شخصيا اشكرك عليه وعلى إضفاء هذا الجو الودي الدافئ
ولو سمحت قهوتي سكر زياده

----------


## ناصرالصديق

عودا حميدا  اخى الفاضل

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> السلام عليكم
> 
> أمال يعنى مشوفتش الفنجان بتاعى يا عم أيمن خطاب
> 
> أنا مستنى علي قارعة المنتدى في انتظاره
> 
> صباحك ورد
> و جمعة طيبة للجميع






الأخ الفاضل .. الكيميائي 



إهداء خاص جداً..،






يا صاحبي ده مش زماننا  .. ولا زمن الطيبين
لا المحبة هي المحبة .. ولا الحنين هوالحنين
كل شيء بالدنيا اتغير .. خليك قاسي ولا تلين

م
 تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## BlOnDe LaDy

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
شكرا يا استاذ ايمن على القهوه ويجعله عامر 
بصراخه الموضوع اللى بتتكلم فيه موضوع جميل ويبعث الثقه والامل عند الاعضاء الجدد 
اشكرك جزيل الشكر وقهوه دايما 
بس لو فيه معاها كرواسونه يبقي كويس 
تحياتى مره اخري

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> أخي العزيز / أيمن خطاب
> 
> أنا لا أعرف كيف أجري عملية الاقتباس، لكن هذه كلماتك:
> 
> "والقهوة لمن يعرفها مثلي ... فهي أن تصنعها بيديك .. لا أن تأتيك علي طبق .. لأن حامل الطبق هو حامل الكلام .. والقهوة الأولي يفسدها الكلام الأول .. لأنها عذراء الصباح الصامت "
> 
> 
> صباح جميل لشاعر الصباح.






الأخ الفاضل .. أيمن رشدي




لا اعتقد ان هناك ادمان شرعي أقوى من الادمان على القهوة التركية ذات الرائحة النفاذة ...  والتي تشق طريقها إلى الرئتين والقلب مباشرة .. ففي كل صباح استيقظ أنا على مداعبات رائحة خيوط ضباب قهوتي الصباحية معلنة صباحاً جديداً ..  أنني أرى الآن فنجان قهوتي الصباحية  بجانبه تلك المزهرية .. كلها ورد وازهار .. تلك الورود التي تغطي سمائي دائما وكلماتي .. 

لا استطيع الحب بدون قهوتي التركية .. لا استطيع البوح الا بوجودها .. وفنجان القهوة مبتهج .. وفي كل صباح يسعد للقائي وانا اسعد بوجوده .. يرافقني هذا الفنجان في كل اشعاري .. يكتب معي خواطري دائما .. يشاركني في المشاعر والوجدان .. وخلف دائرة الأحزان .. 

احب هذا الفنجان الصباحي من تلك القهوة التركية .. وكم تمنيت ان تشاركني فيه الحبيبة .. بوجودها سيكون هذا الفنجان له مذاق خاص مختلف جزئياً وكلياً .. سيكون لها مذاقاً مميزاً  ليس كباقي القهوة  .. حتى كتاباتي ستكون اروع .. سأكتب كلمات ولكنها ليست كالكلمات .. كلمات تقلب التاريخ .. همسات ومضات .. تجعل حبيبتي اجمل امرأة في لحظات أزرعها في احدى الغيمات .. فيحتج الشاعر نزار لاقتباس تلك الكلمات .. وتحن ماجدة لتطربنا باعذب النغمات .. 

ولكن ان بقيت وحدي سيبقى صباحي جميلا بوجود هذا الفنجان .. كلما نظرت اليه رايته يقتبس مني الحب والعشق .. لحظاتي مع فنجان القهوة التركية .. هي لحظات رومانسية يعيشها كل انسان يعرف معنى الحب ..  



صداقات لا تنتهى ..
المرأة بمرآتها ..... القارئ بكتابه
والعاشق مع فنجان القهوة التركية

م
بتصرف من قلبي 

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> يسعدنى ان اشرب معاك القهوة على انغام  منتدانا الحبيب 
> 
> 
> وفيه ناس فتنولى عليك  انك بتعمل  قهوة مظبوطة 
> 
> قصدى توقيع  
> 
> ولك الشكر ايمن باشا 
> 
> ...







الأخ الفاضل .. ناصر الصديق 


مين ده اللي فتن عليا ... اعتررررررررررررررررررررف

انت متعرفش إن الفتنة أشد من القتل يا أستااااااذ ؟؟؟؟؟

أروح أجيبلك كتكوت الأمير والقطة المشمشية يعرفوك ؟

انت لازم تتابع اليوميات بتاعتهم وبالتحديد الحلقة الرابعة  





اضغط هنا لمشاهدة الحلقة الرابعة من اليوميات 


وبالنسبة للتوقيع .. أنا طبعا يشرفني أني أعملك توقيع 


إهداء خاص جداً..،







إن بعض القول فن

فاجعل الإصغاء فناً

مع  تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> مرّ وقتٌ طويل منذ أن احتسيت فنجان القهوة هنا ، لذا أجدني أعود إلى ذات المكان كمن شرب من النيل فعاد إليه لأحتسي فنجانا آخر ( على حسابي ) لا يهم ، المهم أن أحظى ببعض الوقت مع الأصحاب و الأحباب.
> و القهوة لمن يعرفها و يقدرها مزاجٌ عال و مزيج من مشاعر صانعها يذوب مع ملعقتي البن و بعض السكر،  كنَفَسِ ست البيت في الطبخ، فتراك تفضل فنجانا صنعته بيدك  على موقد الكحول (السبرتاية)  على فنجان يقدم لك في فنادق  السبعة نجوم .
> و القهوة لا تشرب على عجل - إلا إذا كانت إسبريسو أو كابوتشينو - أما  فنجاننا التركي الصباحي  فيلزمه جلسة هادئة و جريدة صباحية  و ربما سيجارة ..
> أرغب في بعض الهدوء لأحتسي فنجاني و أمضي في سبيلي .
> تحياتي إليكم 
> برائحة البن البرازيلي







الأخ الفاضل .. محمد عبده 




تعتبر القهوة التركية .. المشروب الصباحي الذي يبدأ به الكثيرون في مصرنا الحبيبه يومهم الجديد .. وذلك لشحذ حواسهم قبل مواجهة يوم طويل .. تلك القهوة بمزيجها الأخاذ وسرها الساحر .. ، تغويك القهوة بشكل كافِ حتى تجذبك لبدء نهار جديد .... يمكن جعل القهوة جزءاً من وجبتك الصباحية ... ، فهي تعتبر مكملة للإفطار في إعطاء الزخم لنهار طويل من العمل الشاق ... فالقهوة ليست فقط تمد الجسم بزخم من النشاط واليقظة ... ، بل وتلعب أيضاً دوراً إيجابياً في النشاط الذهني ...  فهي تساهم في زيادة القدرة على الإنتباه والإستيعاب والتركيز  وأخيراً .. فقهوتك اليوم على حسابي الخاص ....  



سقتني قهوة ً في جُنْحِ ليلٍ ... وفي يدها خضابٌ كالـمـــدادِ
فقهوتُها .. وكفّاها .. وليلي ... سوادٌ في سوادٍ في سوادِ

م
بتصرف من قلبي 

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## حسام ابوسنة

*اشكرك استاذ ايمن على دعوتك لإحتساء القهوة 

وقد اعجبتنى جدا 

وسأعمل بالنصائح التى قرأتها اثناء شربى للقهوة 

شكرا لك*

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> السلام عليكم  استاذ  ايمن خطاب 
> 
> انا فى الحقيقة اول مشاركاتى  وعجبنى موضوعك 
> 
> قلت اجى اشرب معاك القهوة 
> 
> ونتعرف ولى الشرف 
> 
> centr mud





*الأخ الفاضل .. centr mud* 




بــعــــزم وكـــرم الحـــــب مصافحــين

سطعــت نجــوم الـود بعبق الياسمــين

ولبـوح قلمــك دومــاً سنكون مرحبين

فلاتحرمــنا مواضيعك فنحن مشتاقيـن

وأهــلاً بك بين قلوب يملؤهـا الحـنيـن

ودمت لنا قلماً مبدعاً من المبدعـــين





[poem font="Arial,5,,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=3 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
هناك فى الركن الدافئ بقاعة الخواطر .. سنلتقى
حيث الوجود وجمال لحن العــود يفرش جناحية
وخمائل الحب ، وهـا نحــن نلتقى .. دعـني أذن
ألملم ذاتى من مـــدارات الغربـــــــة والضيـــاع
دعـنى هنا أتامل وجهــــك والمجهول فى عيناك
أراقب السحر يطفح نشوان ، ودعـنى عن كـثب
أتوقف فى محطــــات يغمرهـــــا قطرات النـــدى
ويعربد الزمان كيفما يشاء ولكن .. وأين انـــا ؟
وأجيبه نيابة عنك :  للحــــزن انــت دونـنــــــا 
هناك بالقاع البعيد ويا للغربة ان وجددت بيينــا
ونضحك .. نضحك ، ملئ أشداقنا ... من قلبنــا
من الزمان ... من المكان ... من الاشياء حولنا
وفي لحظة خارجة عن المنطق .. نعود للمصـير
نعود للسبـــاق الحثيث فى سبــــــيل الحـــــــياه
لنشعل الصبر .. كى ينير شموع الحب فى دربنا[/poem]

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## عطر الياسمين

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أنا عضوة جديدة معكم .....وهذه أولى مشاركاتى ... وأنا سعيدة جداً بانضمامى لكم 
وبالكلام الجميل الذى قرأته من مشاركة الاستاذ أيمن 
وإن شاء الله سأحاول جاهدة أن التزم به ... وارجو ان تجد وا فى الأخت والصديقة التى تحبونها
وأنا أجد فيكم الصداقة والأخوة التى أبحث عنها.
شكراً على فنجان القهوة ...*

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> لسلام عليكم 
> فين القهوة بتاعتى 
> 
> انت عارف انا اشربها مظبوط
> 
> خد بالك انا جبت لك زبون جديد 
> centr mud  
> 
> عاوز العمولة بتاعتى 
> ...






الأخ الفاضل .. ناصر الصديق





ده نصيب حضرتك من الإكراميات والهدايا العينية وخلافه

ده غير عمولتك طبعاً اللي بتتحول أول بأول على سويسرا

وده ميمنعش أنك تشرب فنجان قهوة مظبوط على حسابي





تحياتي العطرية

 :f2: 


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> _تحياتى الى صديقى الاول بمنتدنا الجميل تعودت القاء التحيه عليك كل صباح
> 
> اعترف بفقدانى فنجان قهوتى معك صديق كلماتى تتعزر كلماتى بداخلى ولا
> 
> أعرف كيفيه الحديث طال الصمت وقهوتى لاتزال امامى دون ان اتقرب منها
> 
> لانك لست بصحبتى تنهمر منى الدموع ولااعرف مكانا التجاء اليه غير مكتبك
> 
> تعودت بالقاء همومى عليك وانت كأخ وصديق تتحمل متاعبى بكل موده
> ...







الأخت الفاضلة .. جاسرة مصرية 





أعرف أنك كنتِ وحيدة بدون كلماتي وقهوتي ... ولطالما رأيتك في السماء بين القمر والنجوم .. كالبدر يضيء ليالي المعتمة .. وكنت اشعر بالملل لأن الأمل تلاشى خلف اخر قطرة من قهوتي معك كنت عطش لها  .. ولكن إطمئني يا صديقة كلماتي .. فلقد زفرت الماضي بآلامه .. و تم ترميم كل مساحاتي الحزينة بالهواء النقي في الليل السرمدي .. ولازلت أنا كما أنا .. خلف دائرة الأحزان .. دمعه تسيل و شمعه تنطفي ..  والعمر بدونك يختفي و من دون خواطرك قلبي ينتهي إلى لا شيء .... 



سقتني قهوة ً في جُنْحِ ليلٍ ...... وفي يدها خضابٌ كالمدادِ
فقهوتُها .. وكفّاها .. وليلي ... سوادٌ في سوادٍ في سوادِ

م
 تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> *امممممممم*
> 
> *انا جديده معكم وعاوزهـ كبايتين قهوه..*
> 
> *اشكرك اخوي ايمن على الأستضافه في قهوتكم..*
> 
> *وايضاً استضافة كل عضو جديد في هذا المنتدى..*
> 
> *وبأذن الله نكون نافعين ومفيدين وكذلك مستفيدين معكم..*
> ...






الأخت الفاضلة .. فيلا 




أنرتِ منتدى لؤلؤة المشرق العربي عالم أبناء مصر .. عالمك نحو التمييز بإنضمامك الى أعضائه .. ودعيني أقدم لك فنجاناً متميزاً من القهوة .. وهو ( الكابتشينو ) الساخن .. مع قطع من الجاتوه الصغيرة وإشراقة شمس اليوم الجديد .. ولعلني أتطلع معك إلى التواصل المثمر عبر مداد الحروف والكلمات المضيئة .. فأهلا بك ومرحباً في عالمي الخاص جداً .. خلف دائرة الأحزان .. حيث الوجود يفرش جناحيه للشعراء وأصحاب القلوب المرهفة .. يدعوهم للتأمل في الليل والنجوم والحياة ..... 



لكل كلمة أذن ولعل أذنك ليست لكلماتي  

فلا تتركني وحيداً أو تتهمني بالغمـوض

م
 تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> عضو جديد ....... يدخل ياليمين ويقول بسم الله..وبشكركم علي الضيافة





*الأخ الفاضل ... محب مصر * 


نورت المنتدى  



سعداء نحن بانضمامك لمنتدى أبناء مصر الحبيب

وأهلاً بك بيننا أخاً غالياً على قلوبنا جميعاً .. 

تحياتي العطرية 




وداعاً واللقاء غداً ... ولكـــن مثلما الأغـــراب
وبعد الفراق يا عمري سنخفي عشقنا والعذاب
أقول اليـــوم وداعـــــاً لنغلق بعدهـــا الأبواب
ونعلن انتهاء الحلم .... برحيـــل أيمــن خطـاب

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> بصراحه هذا الكلام الرائع هو ترحيب حار لي ولكل عضو جديد
> وانا شخصيا اشكرك عليه وعلى إضفاء هذا الجو الودي الدافئ
> ولو سمحت قهوتي سكر زياده






*الأخت الفاضلة ... نورسين * 





حينما أشرب قهوتي الصباحية معكم بالمنتدى

أشعر بان الصباح قد أصبح ربيعياً مزدهراً .. 

ويتحول اليوم إلى نهار مشمس مضيء معطر 

برائحة القهوة العربية وبعطر الزهور البرية 

ومشاعر الحب الاخويــــــــة .. 

وقلوب مغتربة لكنها مصرية .. 

تحياتي العطرية



إذا كنت تحب ولا تخون .... فأنت إنسان نقي وطاهر 

فأحفظ هذا النقاء .. واحفظ هذا الحب بقلبك الشفاف

وإذا كنت تحب ومع ذلك تخون من تحبه فاختر الحب 

قبل أن تختارك الخيانة لأن ثمن الخيانة هو الخيانة

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> عودا حميدا  اخى الفاضل







الأخ الفاضل ... ناصر الصديق 




جزاك الله خيراً على متابعتك واهتمامك بعودتي 

أتمنى أن أكون عند حسن ظنك دائماً

مع خالص تحياتي العطريه



أمات الحب عشاقا .. وحبكِ انتِ احياني

ولو خيرت في وطناً لقلت هواكِ اوطاني

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> شكرا يا استاذ ايمن على القهوه ويجعله عامر 
> بصراخه الموضوع اللى بتتكلم فيه موضوع جميل ويبعث الثقه والامل عند الاعضاء الجدد 
> اشكرك جزيل الشكر وقهوه دايما 
> بس لو فيه معاها كرواسونه يبقي كويس 
> تحياتى مره اخري







الأخت الفاضلة ... BlOnDe LaDy






أتمنى أن تنال قهوتي على رضاك مع تلك القطعة من الكيك

فأنا لم أعثر للاسف على الكرواسون المطلوب  :No: 

فهل يفي الكيك بالغرض .. 

تحياتي العطرية





إذا أردت شيئاً بشــدة .. فأطلــق جناحيــــــه 

فـــإن عــــاد إليــك .. فهو ملك لك إلى الأبـد

وإن لم يعد .. فهو لم يكن ملك لك من البداية

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> *اشكرك استاذ ايمن على دعوتك لإحتساء القهوة 
> 
> وقد اعجبتنى جدا 
> 
> وسأعمل بالنصائح التى قرأتها اثناء شربى للقهوة 
> 
> شكرا لك*






الأخ الفاضل .. حسام 





مـن أين أبــدأ 

وكيـف أبــــدأ ومـــتى أنتهي 

فقد ضعت بين الحروف والكلمـات والأســطر 

ضــعت أبحـــث عن ذاتي .... أبحث عنـــك وعن كلماتي 

كيف أصف مداخلتك وهي أجمل من زهور الربيع بعد يأس الشتـاء 

وأجمــل من الأبتسامــــة بـعــد طــول الحزن والبـكـــاء 

وأنقى من قطرات الندى على الوردة الحمـراء 

فيا ملك حروفي وخواطري

لك أعذب تحياتي



لتكن خطواتك فى دروب الخير على رمل ندىّ 

لا يُسمع لها وقع ... ولكــــن آثارهـــا بـيـّـنة

م
 تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> أنا عضوة جديدة معكم .....وهذه أولى مشاركاتى ... وأنا سعيدة جداً بانضمامى لكم 
> وبالكلام الجميل الذى قرأته من مشاركة الاستاذ أيمن 
> وإن شاء الله سأحاول جاهدة أن التزم به ... وارجو ان تجد وا فى الأخت والصديقة التى تحبونها
> وأنا أجد فيكم الصداقة والأخوة التى أبحث عنها.
> شكراً على فنجان القهوة ...*







الأخت الفاضلة .. عطر الياسمين





يعلن مطار أبناء مصر الدوليعن استعداده لنقلك إلى حيث تشائين .. فهو يوفر لك الخدمة المميزة من حب وآخاء ... وود ووفاء .. وإخلاص بلا جفاء .. فأهلاً بك صباح مساء .. وفنجان القهوة التركية المتميز من أيدي الأعضاء الخبراء ..  



قل لمن يحمل هماً .. إن همك لن يدوم 

مثلما تفنى السعادة هكذا تفنى الهموم

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

بلا استئذان






غداً نمضي كما جئنا وقد ننسى بريق الضوء والألوان

وقد نهفو إلى زمن بلا عنوان .. وقد ننسى .. و ننسى 

فلا يبقى لنا شيئا لنذكره مع النسيـان

 فيكفي اننا يوما تمردنا على الأحزان

ويكفي أننا يوما تلاقينا بلا استئــذان



م
 تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## بوسىالشقية

الاخ ايمن اشكرك على  هذا الموضوع مع العلم ان هذه اول زيارة لى للمنتد ى وبعد قرائه ماكتبته والموسيقى الروعة التى وضعتها ضمن موضوعك اعتقد انها لن تكون المرة الاخيرة لى لزيارة المنتدى واتمنى ان تقبلونى عضوه جديدة          
وشكرا

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> الاخ ايمن اشكرك على  هذا الموضوع مع العلم ان هذه اول زيارة لى للمنتد ى وبعد قرائه ماكتبته والموسيقى الروعة التى وضعتها ضمن موضوعك اعتقد انها لن تكون المرة الاخيرة لى لزيارة المنتدى واتمنى ان تقبلونى عضوه جديدة          
> وشكرا





*الأخت الفاضلة .. بوسي الشقية  * 






نورتي منتدى أبناء مصــر بطلتك البهيه
وأهلا بيكي عضوة جديدة ياقطة يا شقية

ترحيبي بيك مش هيكون ترحيب عادي
لأنك زي الطير الرقيق الحالـم الشادي

نورتينا ونورتي بيتك التاني أبناء مصر
ويارب تحققي معانا هنا كل يـوم نــــصر

ومتنسيش تشربي قهوتك التركيه على حسابي
وكمان معاها كرواسون هديه من كل أصحابي







[poem font="Arial,5,,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=3 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
هناك فى الركن الدافئ بقاعة الخواطر .. سنلتقى
حيث الوجود وجمال لحن العــود يفرش جناحية
وخمائل الحب ، وهـا نحــن نلتقى .. دعـني أذن
ألملم ذاتى من مـــدارات الغربـــــــة والضيـــاع
دعـنى هنا أتامل وجهــــك والمجهول فى عيناك
أراقب السحر يطفح نشوان ، ودعـنى عن كـثب
أتوقف فى محطــــات يغمرهـــــا قطرات النـــدى
ويعربد الزمان كيفما يشاء ولكن .. وأين انـــا ؟
وأجيبه نيابة عنك :  للحــــزن انــت دونـنــــــا 
هناك بالقاع البعيد ويا للغربة ان وجددت بيينــا
ونضحك .. نضحك ، ملئ أشداقنا ... من قلبنــا
من الزمان ... من المكان ... من الاشياء حولنا
وفي لحظة خارجة عن المنطق .. نعود للمصـير
نعود للسبـــاق الحثيث فى سبــــــيل الحـــــــياه
لنشعل الصبر .. كى ينير شموع الحب فى دربنا[/poem]

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

الصداقة 




الصداقـــة هي بهجة العمر وبسمة الحياة

و هي الوجه الآخر الغير مرئي من الحب

والحرمان منها .. كالحرمـــــان من النور



مع تحياتي 

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## العسل المر

> الصداقة 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> الصداقـــة هي بهجة العمر وبسمة الحياة
> 
> و هي الوجه الآخر الغير مرئي من الحب
> 
> ...




كتبت فأبدعت - وبإحساسك تألقت - والينا اهديت يا ابن الخطاب - ايمن بدون القاب زى ما قلت - لو سمحت انا بعتلك رسالة خاصة طلبت فيها انك تقولى لو سمحت ازاى احافظ على ما اكتبة من السرقة الادبية - اسجل فين وازاى - خاصة اننى مغترب عن مصر - واظن كدا الموضوع مبقاش رسالة خاصة - بقت رسالة عايمة - ههههه - مسائك سعيد

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> كتبت فأبدعت - وبإحساسك تألقت - والينا اهديت يا ابن الخطاب - ايمن بدون القاب زى ما قلت - لو سمحت انا بعتلك رسالة خاصة طلبت فيها انك تقولى لو سمحت ازاى احافظ على ما اكتبة من السرقة الادبية - اسجل فين وازاى - خاصة اننى مغترب عن مصر - واظن كدا الموضوع مبقاش رسالة خاصة - بقت رسالة عايمة - ههههه - مسائك سعيد







الأخ الفاضل .. العسل المر 





لقد تعجبت حقا بعدم وصول ردي وتعقيبي على الرساله الخاصة بك في حينها .. ولكن لا توجد مشكلة .. والمشكلة أنني أيضاً مغترب مثلك أخي الكريم .. وبالتالي فأنا بعيد تماماً عن التواصل مع الآخرين لكي أعرف منهم الطريقة المثلى لذلك .. حيث أنني لم أهتم كثيراً بهذا الموضوع في حياتي ... وفي النهاية .. دعني أرحب بتواجدك الكريم بيننا .. وأتمنى أن تكون قضيت وقت لطيف مع هذا الموضوع وكل الموضوعات في بيتك الثاني .. ابناء مصر .. تقبل خالص تحياتي العطرية . .



يـا قــارئ خطي لا تـبـكي عـلى مـــــوتي
فـالـيـــوم أنــا مـعـــك وغـــداً في التراب
وسيكتب على قـــبري فقط أيمن خطـــاب
فإن عشت فإني لك .. وإن مت فلتذكرنـى 

ويا ماراً على قبري لا تعجب مـن أمري
فبالأمـس كنت مـعــك وغـــداً  أنت معـي
أمــــوت و يبقى كــــل مـا كتبته ذكــرى 
فـيـا لـيـــت كــل من قـرأ خطي دعــا لي


مع تحياتي


بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## العسل المر

شكــرا

----------


## اشجان حسين

مرحبا
اسمى اشجان ممكن تقبلونى صديقه ليكم فى الموقع
واكون موضع ترحيب منكم
شكرا :good:

----------


## عاشقة المطر

صاحب مملكة الأشجان / أيمن خطاب 

أعضاء المنتدى الرائع ،،


بحثت بين أدراج حياتي فلم أجد مثلما وجدت هنا من ينابيع الحنان وفيض الوفاء والتواصل بحب بين الأعضاء 
تلك هي المشاعر الدافئة التي ترسل جسورا من التآلف رغم بعد الأزمنة والأمكنة ورغم الشتات في بقاع الأرض التي في النهاية تظل عالما واحدا صغيرا 

ما أجمل أن يحيا الفرد منا وسط مجموعة من أنقياء القلوب طاهري الأنفس 


لكم أسعدني دعوتي بينكم هنا لتناول القهوة .. كان حقا فنجانا مميزا فسلمت يداي صانعها 





دمت بكل الود 

 :Heart33:

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> شكــرا






الأخ الفاضل .. العسل المر  



أخي الحبيب .. لا أعلم لماذا شعرت بأنك ربما تكون غاضب مني أو أنك قد اتخذت موقفاً ما بكلمتك الأخيرة هذه .. وحقيقة لقد حزنت جداً في نفسي أنه لربما تكون قد أسأت فهمي  .. فوالله يا أخي الحبيب أنا أقدر جداً كل من يهتم لأمري أو يناشدني لمشورة أو نصيحة ما .. ولكني بالفعل لا أعلم أية تفاصيل عن حفظ حقوق الملكية الفكرية من خلال تسجيل الأعمال الأدبية الخاصة .. وبالتالي فلقد كان ردي عليك واضحاً وصريحاً .. ولم اقصد التجاهل أو التغاضي عن مشاركتك .. وأخيراً ربما أكون مخطئاً في حدسي هذا .. ولكني تعودت دائماً أن أبوح بما يختلج في نفسي أياً كان ذلك البوح .. لأنه يريحني كثيراً .. آمل أن تكون قد تفهمت وجهة نظري .. تقبل خالص تحياتي العطرية . 




هـو الألم ينـزف لـو جَرْحــنا يــوم طـــــــاب
والعـزف من عودىِ كان قلبى يوم ماتصـاب
هـات لى جـرحـك هـنا صاحبــه على جرحى
هادخــل أنــا التـاريــخ من أوســع الابــواب
واكتب نهاية قصة كان اسمها أيمـن خطاب



مع تحياتي


بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> مرحبا
> اسمى اشجان ممكن تقبلونى صديقه ليكم فى الموقع
> واكون موضع ترحيب منكم
> شكرا







الأخت الفاضلة .. اشجان حسين  





 بالطبع سنقبلك بيننا وسنعتبرك أخت لنا جميعاً في منتدى لؤلؤة المشرق العربي .. منتدى أبناء مصر .. وفي البداية .. دعيني أعرفك بنفسي .. فأنا لست بشاعراً .. ولا أكتب شعراً أو همساً .. ولكن ذات يوم كتبت بعض الكلمات لأنفس عن نفســي .. ثم تلاحقت السنين و وجدت نفسي أكمل ما بدأته  .. هذه الكلمات لا تعبر عن شيئ محدد .. وأنما يندرج تحت لواءهُا كل ما يجول في خاطري بهذا الزمن .. هذا الزمــــــن الذي دائمـــاً يصنــــع الفراق .. يصـنـــــع الـمـوت ولا يتركنا إلاّ ونحن رماد. 




هـــــذا هـــــــو الــــفـــــــــــــــــراق 

وهـــذ أنـــــــــا أمــــــــــــــــــــــوت

وكــلمـــاتي تشهد بقلبي الإختنـــــاق 

وعبراتي أزفُــهـــا من غــير صـوت 


مع تحياتي


بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## mozawloza

*(بدون القاب) ايمن خطاب 
دا احلى فنجان قهوة شربته فى حياتى لانى فعلا كنت محتاجة الدفعة دى 
الله المستعان .. و دى اول مشاركة لى فى منتدى على النت على الاطلاق كنت فى السابق اقرأ فقط
اما كلامك العميق المؤثر بالفعل فهو بالضبط ما كنت احتاجه لاستمر ... سلامى لجميع القائمين على الموقع*

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> صاحب مملكة الأشجان / أيمن خطاب 
> 
> أعضاء المنتدى الرائع ،،
> 
> 
> بحثت بين أدراج حياتي فلم أجد مثلما وجدت هنا من ينابيع الحنان وفيض الوفاء والتواصل بحب بين الأعضاء 
> تلك هي المشاعر الدافئة التي ترسل جسورا من التآلف رغم بعد الأزمنة والأمكنة ورغم الشتات في بقاع الأرض التي في النهاية تظل عالما واحدا صغيرا 
> 
> ما أجمل أن يحيا الفرد منا وسط مجموعة من أنقياء القلوب طاهري الأنفس 
> ...








الأخت الفاضلة .. د. ريم 




كثيرة هي اللحظات التي نقف أمامها في حياتنا التي معها نعيش التواصل مع الآخرين ... وفي رحلة الإنسانية يمر الوقت عابرا وتجري اللحظات بسرعة خاطفة ..، لتتحول المشاعر النبيلة إلى ذكريات محفورة في صفحات العمر  ،  ولكل بداية نهاية ، ولكل بحر ساحل يتوقف عنده ، ومع رحلة الإنسانية تجري الأيام والسنين ، وتبقى الأحاسيس ذكرى في زمن عابر مر على الإنسان في حياته .. فأهلاً بك معنا .. ولترسمي معنا لحظات وذكريات في صفحات العمر الشجي .. تقبلي تحياتي العطرية ..




يوجد دائماً من هــو أشقـى مـنك 
فابتســم للـحــيــــاة ولا تحــــزن


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> *(بدون القاب) ايمن خطاب 
> دا احلى فنجان قهوة شربته فى حياتى لانى فعلا كنت محتاجة الدفعة دى 
> الله المستعان .. و دى اول مشاركة لى فى منتدى على النت على الاطلاق كنت فى السابق اقرأ فقط
> اما كلامك العميق المؤثر بالفعل فهو بالضبط ما كنت احتاجه لاستمر ... سلامى لجميع القائمين على الموقع*






الأخت الفاضلة .. mozawloza




أهلاً بك معنا ضمن أسرة لؤلؤة المشرق العربي ونتمنى لك طيب الإقامة معنا إن شاء الله

ولكم كانت سعادتي غامرة بكلماتك الراقية كونك أول مرة تشاركين بناءً على هذا الموضوع

فتلك ثقة أعتز بها ومسؤولية أخاف على نفسي منها أن تكون لكلماتي هذا المردود الطيب

نسأل الله عز وجل أن نكون على قدر تلك المسؤولية وأن يوفقنا لما يحب ويرضى 

تقبلي خالص تحياتي العطرية



لـيـس الـعـار فـي أن نـسـقـط فـي الـحـيـاة

ولـكـن الـعـار أن لا نـسـتـطـيـع الـنُّـهـوض


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## جاسرة مصرية

_صديق يتمنى الجميع التحدث اليه عبر صفحات يخرج الكل مايريد 

مع بدايه اليوم او نهايته واخذ فنجان القهوه الشهير تحدثت كثيرا هنا




وجاءت خواطرى من البوح بما يجوال بخاطرى وذهنى وتمنيت الابحار بعالم

بعيد لايوجد به اى بشر وان أصبح بلا اسم كائن خلقه الله بلا تعليق من البشر 

كائن يتمنى ان يتنفس ويعيش تحت سحابه صافيه خلقها الله تعالى 

تحياتى الى قهوتك والى حديثى عبر صفحاتك





جاسره مصريه_

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> _صديق يتمنى الجميع التحدث اليه عبر صفحات يخرج الكل مايريد 
> 
> مع بدايه اليوم او نهايته واخذ فنجان القهوه الشهير تحدثت كثيرا هنا
> 
> 
> 
> وجاءت خواطرى من البوح بما يجوال بخاطرى وذهنى وتمنيت الابحار بعالم
> 
> بعيد لايوجد به اى بشر وان أصبح بلا اسم كائن خلقه الله بلا تعليق من البشر 
> ...



*



الأخت الفاضلة .. جاسرة مصرية




مرحباً بك من جديد وبكل مداخــــــــــلاتك المتميزة

مرحباً بكل ما يجول فى خاطرك دون قيد او شرط 

مرحباً برتوش كلماتك الحائـــــرة في بحر الحــياة

ولتمتعـيني دائماً بهمساتــــــك بصفــــــة مستمرة  

صادقه بسيـــطـــــه مجــــــــرده من كل القيــــود

لتخــرج من كيــــانك من قلبك لتصـــل الى قلبي.




إذا كنت تحب بصدق فتوكل على الله ولا تفقد الأمل 
وإذا كنت كاذباً فارحل وتحــدث عن القضاء والقدر

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

عام مضى ولن تبقى سوى الذكريات




لسماع الحدوتة المصرية .. إضغط هنا 

منذ عام تقريباً وفي لحظة شوق كنت أبحث عن أغنية ( مصر التي بخاطري ) فوجدت أمامي منتدى أبناء مصر فانتسب إليه في هدوء .. وفي لحظة خارجة عن مدار الأرض والمنطق ..، دخلت إلى مصيري المعتم في السفر والاغتراب منذ أكثر من خمسة أعوام ..، لا خبرة عندي ولا دليل في طريقي الملغم بالسواد ورقصات الأشباح .. لا زاد معي ولا ماء ولا قطرة من كبرياء ..، في رحلة وعرة الدروب .. خاصمها الشجر .. هجرتها متعة الترحال السياحي وسحر السفر .. فلقد كنت واهماً حينما تصورت أنني طويت صفحات الماضي الجميل بمصر ، كنت مغالطاً حينما أقنعت نفسي بأنني نسيت وطني أو تناسيته مؤقتاً لأبدأ حياتي الجديدة هنا في الغربة وحدي .

فبمجرد أن سافرت ووضعت قدمي على أرض الغربة .. وجدت الشوق والحنين يأخذني لأم الدنيا .. ولكن أين أنا وأين هي .. وما بيننا آلاف الكيلوا مترات .. ووجدتني أسبح دائماً في ذكرياتي القديمة .. ومع مرور الوقت لم يبقى لي سوى المنتدى والذي شعرت فيه بألفه شديدة العمق ... فأنتم قدري يا أصحاب القلوب النابضة ... وفي مخيلتي ذكرياتي معكم خلال الموسم الأول من وجودي وانضمامي للمنتدى .. أتذكر وجودي بين أحضانكم .. وها أنا اليوم لازلت بين جدران المنتدى .. وقد أرغمني حبكم ان اكتبه على صفحات القدر .. قدر جمعني بكم يوما .. وقد أحببتكم بصدق ... وأوفيت لكم قدر استطاعتي ..

ورغم كل النقائص وكل العراقيل وكل الخلافات في وجهات النظر التي حدثت على مدار العام لم أخالف عهدي لكم ... واشعر أنكم الوحيدون الخالدون بقلبي .... فرغم تجارب الطفولة ... وتجارب المراهقة .. إلا أن قدري معكم جعلني أولد من جديد .. 

و لهذا أراكم رائعين .. عظماء  .. شامخين بكل كبرياء .. و أجد نفسي دوما اشتاق لحنان لمساتكم  .. ودفئ رومانسيتكم .. و تجعلوني احبكم بعمق .. وحبي لكم ليس مجرد كلمات .. وإنما أصبح بمرور كل هذه الشهور شيء أكبر من الكلمات ... وتلك هي حدوتي المصرية معكم . 

حدوتة مصرية



ما نرضاش يخـاصم القمــر السما 
ما نرضاش تـــدوس البشر بعضها
ما نرضاش يموت جــوه قلبي نداء 
ما نرضاش تهاجر الجذور أرضها 

ما نرضاش قلبي جـــوا يـغــــني 
واجــــراس تـــدق لصرخـة ميلاد

تموت حته مني .. الأجراس بتعلــن نهاية بـشـــر من العـبـاد
دي الحكمة قتلتني وحيّتني ... وخلّتني أغوص في قلب السر
قلب الكون قبل الطوفان ما ييجي خلتني أخاف عليك يا مصر

واحكيلك على المكنون .. مــــين العاقل فينا مــين المجنون
مين الي مدبوح من الألم .. مين اللي ظالم فينا مين مظلوم

مـين اللي مـا يعرفـــش غيـــر كلمة نـعـم
مين اللي محنيلك خضار الفلاحين غلابة
مين اللي محنيلك عمار عمالك الطـيـابـة

مين اللي ببيع الضمير مين يشتري مين يشتري بيه الدمار
مين هو صاحب المسألة .. والمشكلة .. والحكاية والقـلم

رأيت كل شيء وتعــبت على الحقيقة
قابلت في الطريق عيون كتيرة بريئة

أعرف بشر عرفوني 
لأ لأ مــــا عرفونيش

قبلوني وقبلتهم

بمد ايـدي لك طب ليه ما تقبلنيش
لا يهمني اسمك لا يهمني عنوانك 
لا يهمني لونك ولا بلادك ومكانك

يهمني الانسان ولو ما لوش عنوان

يا ناس يا نــاس هي دي الحدوتــه

حدوته مصرية 

م
تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*



عمق القهوة 






يا عائباً لسواد قهوتنا التي ... فيها شفـــاء النفس من أمراضها

أو ما يراها وهى في فنجانها ... تحكى سواد العين وسط بياضها



لـيـسـت الألـقـاب هـي الـتـي تُـكـسِـب الـمـجـد 

بـل الـنَّـاس مـن يـكـسـبـــــون الألـقـاب مـجـداً

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*



قهوة الصباح الباكر





لقهوتي الصباحية طعم مغاير عن أي وقت 

فهي بالنسبة لي إدمان وعشق أبدي لاينتهي

لها رائحة مميزة ... ونكهة تركية ذكية رائعة 

وما أجملها معكم بلؤلؤة المشرق العربي



أن يطعنك أحدهم في ظهرك فهذا أمر طبيعي بهذا الزمن !

ولكن أن تلتفت وتجده أقرب الناس إليك فهذه هي الكارثة

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب
*

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*



لازال الفنجان بيدي 






أمسك به بكلتى يدي في الصباح الباكر

أشعر معه بالدفيء وربما الحنين

وتظل راحة يدي ممكسة به ،

وأظل أستمتع بهذا الإحساس



كُـن أسداً عـلى ثـغرك وأتقن صنـاعة المـوت

وعِـش لغـيرك تَـبقـــى حـيــــاً في القـلـــــوب

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*



قسوة الحياة





لـو لـم تـكــــن الــحـيــــــــاة صــعـــــــــبـة

لما خـرجـنـا مِـن بُـطـون امـهـاتِـنـا نـبـكـي




ذوو النفــوس الدنيئة يجــدون اللـذة

في التفتيــش عن أخــطــاء العظماء

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## إشراقة أمل

منذ  مايزيد على ال35 ساعة 

وأنا أتطلع (كعضوة جديدة ) إلى فنجانى من القهوة 

والآن فقط تم تفعيل الإشتراك فأتمنى أن يكون العرض مازال قائما 

وشكرا على كرم الضيافة 
وأتمنى أن أكون عند حسن الظن 

دمت بخير والجميع

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> منذ  مايزيد على ال35 ساعة 
> 
> وأنا أتطلع (كعضوة جديدة ) إلى فنجانى من القهوة 
> 
> والآن فقط تم تفعيل الإشتراك فأتمنى أن يكون العرض مازال قائما 
> 
> وشكرا على كرم الضيافة 
> وأتمنى أن أكون عند حسن الظن 
> 
> دمت بخير والجميع



*



الأخت الفاضلة .. إشراقة أمل





 أهلاً بك على متن رحلتنا نحو عالم الإبداع من خلال أبناء مصر ومنتدى لؤلؤة المشرق العربي .. ولكم يعدني أن أقدم لك فنجاناً من القهوة التركية ذات النكهة المميزة جداً .. والتي لا غنى عنها في صباح كل يوم من أجل إشراقة أمل متجددة .. وها أنا أجدد العرض والوفاء والعهد بأن يكون التواصل بيننا هنا مثمر بإذن الله .. ونتمنى أن نكون عند حسن ظنكم بنا دائماً .. تحياتي العطرية ..


الحـــب .. سفيـنة بلا شراع

تسير بنا إلى شاطئ الأمـان

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## محمد احمد سعيد

صباح الخير اهل المنتدى الكرام عايز فنجان القهون بس بسكر زيادة اية رأيك فى الهذار دة

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> صباح الخير اهل المنتدى الكرام عايز فنجان القهون بس بسكر زيادة اية رأيك فى الهذار دة


*



الأخ الفاضل .. محمد  




 دعني في البداية اعتذر لكِ عن تأخر ترحيبي هذا وذلك لظروف خارجه عن إرادتي حيث كنت أمر بمرحلة قاسية من حياتي قبل وبعد رحيل أمي في 19/9/2008م رحمها الله وأسكنها فسيح جناته .. بالإضافة إلى عودتي من جديد إلى الغربة والبحث عن الاستقرار النفسي والسلام الداخلي مع الحياة .. لذا فأستميحك عذا لتلك المقدمة الواجبة .. وأود أن أرحب بك ضمن كوكبة نجوم أبناء مصر حيث الأقلام الحرة التي تأخذ مساحتها في التعبير عن رايها بكل شفافيه ومصداقية بالإضافة إلى الإثراء المعرفي في جميع مجالات المعرفة من خلال أقسامنا وفروعنا وقاعاتنا المختلفة .. وفي النهاية يسعدني ويشرفني أن أتواجد هنا ضمن المرحبين والمهنئين بتواجد قلم مثل قلمك الراقي .. تقبل خالص تحياتي العطرية .. 



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
( قُلْ إِنَّ الْمَوْتَ الَّذِي تَفِرُّونَ مِنْهُ فَإِنَّهُ مُلاقِيكُمْ ثُمَّ تُرَدُّونَ إِلَى عَالِمِ الْغَيْبِ وَالشَّهَادَةِ فَيُنَبِّئُكُم بِمَا كُنتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ )
صدق الله العظيم

اللهم إرحم أمي و لا تحرمنا أجرها ولا تفتنا بعدها 
واغفر لنا و لها و لسائر المسلمين يارب العالمين

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## اميرة الرومنسية

بجد موضوع جميل ومفيد جدا تسلم ايدك يااستاذ ايمن وميرسى على الترحيب الجميل ده
وعلى الموضوع المشجع ده

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> بجد موضوع جميل ومفيد جدا تسلم ايدك يااستاذ ايمن وميرسى على الترحيب الجميل ده
> وعلى الموضوع المشجع ده


 *



الأخت الفاضلة .. أميرة الرومانسية





بــعــــزم وكـــرم الحـــــب مصافحــين

سطعــت نجــوم الـود بعبق الياسمــين

ولبـوح قلمــك دومــاً سنكون مرحبين

فلاتحرميـنا مواضيعك فنحن مشتاقيـن

وأهــلاً بك بين قلوب يملؤهـا الحـنيـن

ودمتِ لنا قلماً مبدعاً من المبدعـــين



هـو الألم ينـزف لـو جَرْحــنا يــوم طـــــــاب
والعـزف من عودىِ كان قلبى يوم ماتصـاب
هـات لى جـرحـك هـنا صاحبــه على جرحى
هادخــل أنــا التـاريــخ من أوســع الابــواب
واكتب نهاية قصة كان اسمها أيمـن خطاب

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



وتستمر الحياة 





 علمتني الغربة ذات يوم أن الحياة تستمر برغم كل شيء .. حتى وإن ضاقت عليك الدنيا بما رحبت .. ورحل عنك الأحبة .. ووجدت نفسك وحيداً في زاوية مظلمة هي الوحيدة التي تؤازرك في محنتك .. فتنطوي بها وتحتضنك ..  وتشعر برغبتك الشديدة في البكاء والصراخ اللامنتهي .. فتتبعثر أفكارك بين الماضي والحاضر .. والخوف من المجهول .. ورغم كل شيء تستمر الحياة .. وتظل هكذا في الركن المظلم حتى يغلبك النوم .. فتدخل في عالم آخر تعيش فيه مع أحلامك .. وتتحقق أحلامك فجأة .. فتغمرك السعادة .. ولكن يوقظك دمعك الذي لا يزال يسيل على خديك .. وغم ذلك تستمتر الحياة .. ولابد أن تستمر  بحلوها ومرها إلى أن يقضي الله أمراً كان مفعولاً .. وإنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون . 


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
( قُلْ إِنَّ الْمَوْتَ الَّذِي تَفِرُّونَ مِنْهُ فَإِنَّهُ مُلاقِيكُمْ ثُمَّ تُرَدُّونَ إِلَى عَالِمِ الْغَيْبِ وَالشَّهَادَةِ فَيُنَبِّئُكُم بِمَا كُنتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ )
صدق الله العظيم

اللهم إرحم أمي و لا تحرمنا أجرها ولا تفتنا بعدها 
واغفر لنا و لها و لسائر المسلمين يارب العالمين

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## بلا رتوش

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته...
اشكرك اخى الفاضل ايمن خطاب
جزاك الله خيرا
واشكرك على فنجان القهوة

----------


## hadidy

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله
انا عضو جديد و احب التعارف
اشكركم

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته...
> اشكرك اخى الفاضل ايمن خطاب
> جزاك الله خيرا
> واشكرك على فنجان القهوة


*



الأخت الفاضلة .. بلا رتوش



أهلاً ومرحباً بك بين ربوع منتدى لؤلؤة المشرق العربي

ولا شكر على واجب .. وأنت ضيفتنا اليوم وغداً وللأبد

ونتمنى لكِ طيب الإقامة معنا من خلال التواصل المثمر

تقبلي خالص تحياتي العطرية



لـيـسـت الألـقـاب هـي الـتـي تُـكـسِـب الـمـجـد 

بـل الـنَّـاس مـن يـكـسـبـــــون الألـقـاب مـجـداً

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> السلام عليكم و رحمه الله
> انا عضو جديد و احب التعارف
> اشكركم



*



الأخ الفاضل .. hadidy





مرحباً بك معنا بالمنتدى وبكل مداخــلاتك المتميزة

مرحباً بكل ما يجول فى خاطرك دون قيد او شرط 

مرحباً برتوش كلماتك الحائـــــرة في بحر الحــياة

ولتمتعـنــا دائــماً بهمساتــــــك بصفــــــة مستمرة  

صادقه بسيـــطـــــه مجــــــــرده من كل القيــــود

لتخــرج من كيــــانك من قلبك لتصـــل لقلوبنــا



الحـــــب نــــاراً تضويــنا 

الحـــــب نـبـنـيه بأيديــــنا

فماءه يروينا وزاده يكفينا 

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



الإنطباعات الأولى تدوم





في الفــــــن وكذلك في الحياة

الإنطباع الأول هو الأقوى 

ويـــــدوم للأبــد

فأترك انطباع جيد عنك في المنتدى




مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## عاشق رومندويل

نشكرك على دعوتك وهذا ليس بغريب على الشعب المصري

تحياتي

 :good:

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> نشكرك على دعوتك وهذا ليس بغريب على الشعب المصري
> 
> تحياتي





*



الأخ الفاضل ..  عاشق رومندويل






تتسابق الحروف بعد قرائتي لمداخلتك لتصنع سيمفونيه رائعه 

لحنها من اعذب الالحان لتقول أهلاً ومرحباً بك

فلا تحرمنا تواصل معنا بالمنتدى

تقبل خالص تحياتي



إن أغمضت عيني ولم يتبقى لي من عمري على وجه الأرض الخالية سوى عينيك
فلا يعتبرني أحد فقدت بصري ..... ولكني فقد النور الذي أبصر من خلاله للحياة

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



لحظات الانكسار





يظل الرجل طفلاً صغيراً 

 حتى تموت أمه 

 فإذا ماتــت 

شاخ فجأة

!




مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## فاطمه غازى

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بجد انا ليه الشرف ان اكون معاكم فى هذا المنتدا الرائع
والف الف شكر على الكلم الحلو ده 
ولاول مره بجد احس انى فى بيتى
ومع اخواتى بجد شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااا ليك....................*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> بجد انا ليه الشرف ان اكون معاكم فى هذا المنتدا الرائع
> والف الف شكر على الكلم الحلو ده 
> ولاول مره بجد احس انى فى بيتى
> ومع اخواتى بجد شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااا ليك....................*


 *



الأخت الفاضلة .. فاطمه غازى





بــعــــزم وكـــرم الحـــــب مصافحــين

سطعــت نجــوم الـود بعبق الياسمــين

ولبـوح قلمــك دومــاً سنكون مرحبين

فلاتحرميـنا مواضيعك فنحن مشتاقيـن

وأهــلاً بك بين قلوب يملؤهـا الحـنيـن

ودمتِ لنا قلماً مبدعاً من المبدعـــين



هـو الألم ينـزف لـو جَرْحــنا يــوم طـــــــاب
والعـزف من عودىِ كان قلبى يوم ماتصـاب
هـات لى جـرحـك هـنا صاحبــه على جرحى
هادخــل أنــا التـاريــخ من أوســع الابــواب
واكتب نهاية قصة كان اسمها أيمـن خطاب

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



مرحباً بكل الأعضاء الجدد 





نتمنى أن تسمتعوا معنا في المنتدى 

وصباحكم سكر زيادة 





مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## صافيولا

مرحبا بغالينا أيمن خطاب

وصباح بعطر الربيع وورده الجوري



صباح كله أمل وفرح

صباح كله حب وتفاؤل



وكل اميره وامير

صباح الجمال 

صباح الرقه والاحساس



صباح غالي ونفيس من صافيولا الأمير

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



الأخ الفاضل .. صافيولا





أيها النبع الأصيل يسعدني ضوعُ عطرك ونور حروفك بين كلماتي 

فلتشع وهجــــاً براقاً كلما طاب لك الحضور ..... تحياتي العطرية



أغـار مـن كـلـمـاتـي حـيـنـمـا أُهـديـهـا لـك 

فـتُـعـجِـبُـك كـلـمـاتـي ولا اُعـجِـبُــــــك أنــا

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## ahmedbinzayed

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 


حياكم الله اجمعين 

سعيد جدا بتواجدي معكم

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> 
> 
> حياكم الله اجمعين 
> 
> سعيد جدا بتواجدي معكم



*



الأخ الفاضل .. احمد



وكم نحن سعداء بانضمامك لمنتدى 

لؤلـــؤة المشـــرق العــربي

فأهلاً بك أخي الكريم

تحياتي العطرية 





مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## ahmedbinzayed

تسلم يا ايمن الله يكرمك

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> تسلم يا ايمن الله يكرمك


*



الأخ الفاضل .. أحمد




الله يسلمك يا أخ أحمد 

وكل سنة وأنت طيب

تحياتي العطرية 






مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



صباح البراءة 





ما أجمل أيام الطفولة 

ليتها تعود يوما 




مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

كل  عام   وانتم   بخير 




كل عام وأنتم بخير بمناسبة حلول عيد الأضحى المبارك 

أعاده الله عليكم وعلى الأمة الإسلامية بالخير والبركات 

و إن شاء الله يكون عـيد سعيد عليكم و الأسرة الكريمة

ونكــون بمشيئة الله مجتمعين العام القادم بجبل عرفات 

مع أطيب الأمنيات الطيبة بقضاء إجازة سعيدة وممتعة 







عــــــيـد أضحــى مــبـــــارك

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## بهجت الأباصيرى

وفين الاول 
فنجان القهوة 
اللى وعدتنى بيه
فى عنوان موضوعك
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
كل اضحى وانت طيب

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> وفين الاول 
> فنجان القهوة 
> اللى وعدتنى بيه
> فى عنوان موضوعك
> ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> كل اضحى وانت طيب





الأخ  الفاضل    ..     بهجت الأباصيرى






أهلاً بك أخي الكـــريم ومرحباً بك في موضوعي

ولك مني بالطبع فنجان من القهوة الممتعه

( كابتشينو ) دافيء في هذا الصباح

أتمنى أن ينعشك ويمنحك الحيوية

تحياتي العطرية



 :f2: 

 كل  عام  وأنتم  بخير 


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## صقرالباديه

السيد الاستاذ / ايمن
بعد صباح الخير على عيونك000000000000000 واجمل صباح عندى صباحك الوردى
واخص  بالصباح الوردى النادى  جميع الاعضاء والساده القائمين على  هذا الصرح العملاق
  من فيض كرمك ان هذه الدعوه ليس فنجان شاى 000000 وانما هى حفل غداء على شرف المنتدى
انا حاسس انى شبعت وعلشان الحلويات والمكسرات اللى فى الحفله يمكن مش ح اتعشى  لانى بجد شبعت
وحضرتك بوظت الرجيم بتاعى من كتر الطعامه اللى فى الوجبه
همسة عتاب فى اذن القائمين على هذا الصرح الشامخ0000000 بعض الروابط التى تنسى  وتجعل من الصعب عليك التنقل بين ازهار المنتدى 00 تولد بعض الشعور بالاحباط فتجعل  العضو ينصرف مسرعا خصوصا ان المنتديات على قفى من يشيل 0
لذلك التمس اجراء الصيانه الدوريه والمتابعه حتى يسهل على المتنقل ان ينهل من بحر علوم المنتدى هذا ما نلمسه ونحسه فى بعض المنتديات 0
وصباح الخير ياللى معانا0000 الكروان غنى وصحانا00000 تحياتى 00 المهندس

----------


## اروى محمد

بجد موضوعك يدخل القلب 
وكلمات مؤثرة جدا  
بس على فكرة انا مش بحب القهوة ههههههه 
ما شاء الله على مواضيعك هادفة

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> السيد الاستاذ / ايمن
> بعد صباح الخير على عيونك000000000000000 واجمل صباح عندى صباحك الوردى
> واخص  بالصباح الوردى النادى  جميع الاعضاء والساده القائمين على  هذا الصرح العملاق
>   من فيض كرمك ان هذه الدعوه ليس فنجان شاى 000000 وانما هى حفل غداء على شرف المنتدى
> انا حاسس انى شبعت وعلشان الحلويات والمكسرات اللى فى الحفله يمكن مش ح اتعشى  لانى بجد شبعت
> وحضرتك بوظت الرجيم بتاعى من كتر الطعامه اللى فى الوجبه
> همسة عتاب فى اذن القائمين على هذا الصرح الشامخ0000000 بعض الروابط التى تنسى  وتجعل من الصعب عليك التنقل بين ازهار المنتدى 00 تولد بعض الشعور بالاحباط فتجعل  العضو ينصرف مسرعا خصوصا ان المنتديات على قفى من يشيل 0
> لذلك التمس اجراء الصيانه الدوريه والمتابعه حتى يسهل على المتنقل ان ينهل من بحر علوم المنتدى هذا ما نلمسه ونحسه فى بعض المنتديات 0
> وصباح الخير ياللى معانا0000 الكروان غنى وصحانا00000 تحياتى 00 المهندس




*



الأخ الفاضل .. صقرالباديه





لقد توارى قلمي خجـلاً أمام جميل حرفك

لأول مرة يتواجد قلمك في أحدى خواطري

وبصدق لقد اسعدني ردك وأبهرني بالفعـل

كلماتك غرست بنفسي البهجة و السـرور

وحلقت بي بعيداً في عالم من وهـج ونـور

يشرفني متابعاتك لكتاباتي المتواضعـــــة

وهذه دعوة خجلى من قلمي إلى قلـمــك

فنصي يتلهف لوجــود أمثالك بمتصفحي



لـيـسـت الألـقـاب هـي الـتـي تُـكـسِـب الـمـجـد 

بـل الـنَّـاس مـن يـكـسـبـــــون الألـقـاب مـجـداً

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> بجد موضوعك يدخل القلب 
> وكلمات مؤثرة جدا  
> بس على فكرة انا مش بحب القهوة ههههههه 
> ما شاء الله على مواضيعك هادفة


*



الأخ الفاضل .. 



أهلاً بك أختي الفاضلة أروي .. ونتمنى أن يستفيد الكل

من تلك النصائح المهمة للمشاركة بالمنتديات

وإليك عصير فريش بدلاً من القهوة 

تحياتي العطرية






مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## نبع الوفاء

[IMEEM][/IMEEM]*

اخي .. أيمن



كيف لا تكون الشمس بين يديك
و القمرُ في عينيك؟
ففي همسك سحر القوافي
و في بوحك وهج مصر



اخي أيمن
مساؤك نغمة شرقية أصيلة
مساؤك وصباحك شهد وأحلى
قهوة مضمخة بالهيل



 اخي ايمن ياسمينة لعينيكْ 
وفنجان قهوة عربية أصيلة كأصالتك

:
:

نبع الوفاء

*

----------


## نبع الوفاء

*

اخي  .. أيمن



من صفحتك هذه .. 
اسمح لي ان اهدي بعض الصباحات و اللمحات ..
 وهذه الكلمات ..
لكل روح تتفح كما الشمس لتضيء الكون .. 
لكل نفس تواقة للاسمى وتعطي بلا حساب.. 
لكل العابرين .. 
والمارين .. 
والحاضرين .. 
والغائبين .. 
لكل قلم يصدح بما يظنه رائعاً 
لكل همسات أنيقة تجتاز وعورة المسافات وبعد الطريق 
لكل لحظة ممتعة نظن أنها تكون لو .. كانت الحياة أجمل 



صباح الفل والياسمين صباح الحب ..
صباح الخير والصحة من الرب ..
صباح اهديكم فيه فنجان قهوة بعبير المحبة من القلب ..

:
:

نبع الوفاء

*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> [IMEEM][/IMEEM]*
> 
> اخي .. أيمن
> 
> 
> 
> كيف لا تكون الشمس بين يديك
> و القمرُ في عينيك؟
> ففي همسك سحر القوافي
> ...



*



الأخت الفاضلة .. نبع الوفاء







مرحباً بك وبكــــــل همساتك وأشعارك العذبــــــه

مرحباً بكل ما يجول فى خاطرك دون قيد او شرط 

مرحباً برتوش كلماتك الحائرة في بحر الحــــــياة



يقولون أن الأصوات فى الكون لاتفنى  وأن ما دون ذلك الى فناء 

لذا قررت ان اهمس على مداخلتك بما يدور فى نفسى 

لعله يبقى بعد عام أو أعوام أو الاف السنين 

همساً يسمعه من يأتى إلى العالم بعدى 

همساً يسافر لأقصى حدود الكون 

لعل من أهمس اليه يسمع 

بوقت ما فى مكان ما 

اليـــوم اوبعد 

الف عام 



ولتكتبي همساتك وأعذب أشعارك كما هى ،

صادقه بسيطه مجــــــــرده من كل الشروط 

لتخرج من كيانك من قلبك لتصل الى قلوبنا



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## sami dorbez

*والله يا ايمن كلامك عسل وقهوتك عسل وارجو ان يكون منتداك عسل وتعم الفائدة للجميع باذن الله*
 :f:  :f:  :f:

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> *والله يا ايمن كلامك عسل وقهوتك عسل وارجو ان يكون منتداك عسل وتعم الفائدة للجميع باذن الله*


*



الأخ الفاضل .. سامي 





الكلام الحلو ده كله ليا أنا .. إيه الإحراج ده بس

حضرتك منورنا والله .. ومنور منتدى ابناء مصر

والحمد لله طلعتك قهوتنا التركية مظبوطة وعجبتك

ربنا يديم المحبة .. تحياتي العطرية  



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> *
> 
> اخي  .. أيمن
> 
> 
> 
> من صفحتك هذه .. 
> اسمح لي ان اهدي بعض الصباحات و اللمحات ..
>  وهذه الكلمات ..
> ...



*



الأخت الفاضلة .. نبع الوفاء 


أهلاً بك الآن وفي كل وقت مع إشراقة كل صباح 

لتمتعينا بعذب همساتك مع قهوتك الدافئة 

تقبلي خالص تحياتي العطرية 



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



فنجان قهوة دافيء بدفيء قلوبنا





الشتاء يبدو أجمل 

مع شيء من الحب و فنجان قهوه دافيء

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



صباح الحب 





صباح الحـــــــب

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



الأمل شريان الحياة





الـحـيـاة مـلـيـئـة بـالـحِـجـارة فلا تـتـعـثـروا بِـهـا 

بـل إجـمـعـوهـا وابـنـوا بِـهـا سُـلـمـاً 

تـصـعـدون بِـه نـحـو الـقِّـمـة 

نـحـــــــو الأمـــــل




مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

تسجيل حضور خاص جداً تضامناً مع غزة 




يا رب إن اليهود الغاصبين ملكوا أسباب القوة في الدنيا ونحن عبيدك ولا نملك إلا إيماننا بك وتوكلنا عليك ودعائنا .. يا رب إن اليهود جمعوا جنودهم وسلاحهم وسجونوا إخواننا في غزة ودمروا منازلهم وشردو أطفالهم وقتلوا آبائهم ورملوا نسائهم ومنعوا عنهم العون والمدد وأغلقوا المنافذ والمعابر وتركوهم في ظلمة على الأرض والتراب .. 

فاللهم انتقم من اليهود في ليلة لا أخت لها ، وساعةٍ لا شفاء منها ، وبنكبة لا انتعاش معها ، وبعثرةٍ لا إقالة منها ، ونغّص نعيمهم ، وأرهم بطشتك الكبرى ،  ونقمتك المثلى ، وقدرتك التي هي فوق كل قدرة ، وسلطانك الذي هو أعزّ من سلطانهم ، واغلبهم بقوّتك القوية، ومحالك الشديد، وامنعنا منهم بمنعتك التي كل خلق فيها ذليل، وابتليهم بفقرٍ لا تجبره، وبسوء لا تستره، وكِلهٌم إلى أنفسهم فيما يريددون ، إنّك فعّال لما تريد. آمـــــــــين .

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



من خلف الأسوار 






ما زال يسكنني ظلام الظلم




مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



كم هو مؤلم 




أن تخــسر أشــــياء 

لم يكن في حسبانك

أن تخسرها




مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



قهوة الصباح 






بصمت هاديء وتأمل للكون أشرب الآن قهوتي بمفردي 

كعادتي كل صباح وأنا جالساً أمام نافذتي أطالع الحيـاة

وأشعر بنبضان الحب تسري في فنجان القهوة الساخنة

يا له من شعور لذيذ باستنشاق نسمات الصباح والحـب


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



أسعد الله صباحكم بكل الخير





نرحب بكل أعضاء منتدى أبناء مصر الجدد 

ونتمنى لكم طيب الإقامة معنا دائماً

تحياتي العطرية

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## نبع الوفاء

*


لكل روح تتصف ببراءة الياسمين 
ولكل عيون تنطق بالرقة 
ولكل طيبة الجمال في قلوبكم أقول .. 
صباحكم خير وبركة ورضا من الرحمن 
ضيوف واعضاء لؤلؤة المشرق أسعدتم صباحا .. 
وكل الياسمين لعيونك .. 



اخي .. أيمن



 أتنى أن تقبل مني هذه المشاركة البسيطة 
 في صفحتك الغنية بالإبداع 

:

نبع الوفاء*

----------


## القواس

أخجلت الجميع بروعه الاسلوب
و رفعت معنويات الكل
لا يمكن لقلم أن يضاهي ما كتبت
و لا يمكن لشكر أن يكفي لابداعك

----------


## نسمة صيف

_اضم صوتى لصوتكم جميعااااااااااااا

بارك الله فيك اخى ايمن خطاب على ه>ه الابداعااااااااااااااات_

----------


## امين محمود امين

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*اشكرك جدا ايها الاخ الكريم علي هذا الفنجان القيم والمفيد واتعشم من الله ان يديم التواصل معكم في منتداكم العظيم كما اشكركم علي قبولي معكم كما ارحب بكم جميعا واتمني لكم الرفعة والازدهار والتقدم*

----------


## zahraa_iraq

*حياكم الله*

*ممنونين على احلى فنجان قهوه*

*ويارب اكون من ضمن هذي الأسره الطيبه*

----------


## نسمة صيف

_اهلا اهلا اهلا زهراء نورتى مصر

واحلى فنجان قهوة لزهراء العراااااااااااق الغالى_

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> *
> 
> 
> لكل روح تتصف ببراءة الياسمين 
> ولكل عيون تنطق بالرقة 
> ولكل طيبة الجمال في قلوبكم أقول .. 
> صباحكم خير وبركة ورضا من الرحمن 
> ضيوف واعضاء لؤلؤة المشرق أسعدتم صباحا .. 
> وكل الياسمين لعيونك .. 
> ...




*



الأخت الفاضلة .. نبع الوفاء 






قهوتي هذا المســاء ممتزجـة بغربتي ومتأرجحة على طاولتي

تحركها نسمات الوحدة يميناً و يسار حائرة كحيرتي اللامنتهية

فلنتشاركها سوياً لعلنا نصل إلى توحد في التفكير فنهدأ قلـيلاً


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> أخجلت الجميع بروعه الاسلوب
> و رفعت معنويات الكل
> لا يمكن لقلم أن يضاهي ما كتبت
> و لا يمكن لشكر أن يكفي لابداعك



*



القلم المتألق  .. د. محمد نبيل



إن وجودك أخي الحبيب وجود يسعدني ووميض قلمك

يُـشعرني بحجم المسؤولية الملقـــاه على ظهــري الآن

فأنا هنا لا أمــــلك افضلية  كثيراً ولــــن أدعي الكفاءة  

ولكــن تواجدكم المستمر في متصفحي دافع للاستمرار 

لأكمل مســـيرة العطاء وأواصل رحلة التميز والابـداع 

مع خالص تحياتي العطريه




مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> _اضم صوتى لصوتكم جميعااااااااااااا
> 
> بارك الله فيك اخى ايمن خطاب على ه>ه الابداعااااااااااااااات_



*



الأخت الفاضلة .. نسمة صيف 


أهلاً بكِ معنا على سفنية الإبداع والتميز 

لنبحر سوياً في مركب واحدة لا غيرهــا

( لؤلؤة المشرق العربي )

وأشكرك على مجاملتك الرقيقة بحقي ،

خالص تحياتي العطرية 


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> *اشكرك جدا ايها الاخ الكريم علي هذا الفنجان القيم والمفيد واتعشم من الله ان يديم التواصل معكم في منتداكم العظيم كما اشكركم علي قبولي معكم كما ارحب بكم جميعا واتمني لكم الرفعة والازدهار والتقدم*


*



الأخ الفاضل .. أمين محمود أمين 


لا شكر على واجب أخي الكريم وأهلاً بك معنا عضواً جديداً بالمنتدى

وما أفعله معكم قد فعله معي الأخوة الكرام عندما كنت عضواً جديداً

وآمل أن أكون عند حسن ظنكم بي دائماً

تحياتي العطرية 



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> *حياكم الله*
> 
> *ممنونين على احلى فنجان قهوه*
> 
> *ويارب اكون من ضمن هذي الأسره الطيبه*



*



الأخت الفاضلة .. زهراء 


أهلاً بكِ .. بالورد نرحب بقدومك .. ونتمنى لكِ طيب الإقامة 

وننتظر تفاعلك المتميز مع شتى المجالات المعرفية بالمنتدى

خالص تحياتي العطرية



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> _اهلا اهلا اهلا زهراء نورتى مصر
> 
> واحلى فنجان قهوة لزهراء العراااااااااااق الغالى_


*



الأخت الفاضلة .. نسمة صيف 


كل الشكر والتقدير لبادرتك الطيبة بالترحيب بأختنا الكريمة زهراء

ونحمد الله على هذا الجو الأسري الرائع الذي يجمعنا 

خالص تحياتي العطرية 




مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

من اليوم 

أُعلن الحداد على قلبي

سأغلقه حتى إشعار آخـــر

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



عدنا .. 





ما أحلى الرجوع إليه



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



همسة من القلب 


همسة صادقة من القلب أهديها لكم في هذا المساء






إذا كان الأمــس ضــاع فبين يديــكم الــيوم
 وإذا كان اليوم سوف يجمع أوراقه ويرحل 
فلديكم الـغــــد

لا تحــزنو على الأمـــس فـهــو لن يـعــود 
ولا تأســـفو على اليــوم فــهـــــــو راحل 
واحلــمو بشمــس مضيئــه في غـد جميل 


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



صباح مفعم بآهات الرحيل 




على وعـــدٍ بلـقـــــاء 

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



مساء الخير

وأغنية مليئة بالإحساس والشجن 




آسفه .. شوفلك غيري 
مش هتحمل تاني معاك

إنت عايزلك حد يضحي
مهما بتعمل فيه ويــــاك




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http:...?v=S09CC7yl4fs

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



مساء الحب لكل الأعضاء  






الإرتباط ليس بدايــة حــرب فالزواج فضـيلة الفضائـل 

بـه نعـلـو بـأنـفـسـنا عـن الـعـبـث والابـتـذال الـعـاطـفي 

ونـحـمــي عــقـولــنــا مــن الضــيـاع والتبعـثر الفكري 

لذا فنسموا بمشاعرنا ولنبدأ حياتنا بالحب لا الحرب !



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



رحيل







تتمركزين في وسط عالمي

تشعي لي القهر والحرمان

وأمنحك الضــــوء والحب



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



مساء يتوشح بالشوق والحنين 






الحــب أسطورة تعجـز البشرية عن إدراكها 

إلا لمن كان صادقاً في نطقها ومعناها

وأنا اشعر بصدق إحساسي

وأهيم عشقاً

وحباً



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



همسة 




لم أكـــــــــذب 

عندما قلت أنكِ  للحب فقط



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



لمستك نسيت الحياة 




لمستك نسيت الحياة ... وانت اللي بحلمأاعيش يوم معاه 
والليلة هيا البداية وخليك معايا دة عمري الليلة دي ابتدا

ولازم نعــــــيش يلا قـــــــرب كــمــان تعالى حبيبي لابعـــد مكان 
ننسى اللي ضاع من ادينا نعيش بس لينا خلاص اللي جوانا بان

سرحت بعيونك لفيت ايوة انت جنبي وهـعــشلك سنــين
وحياتي قرب عليا يعمري وعنيا نعيش الحياة لو يومين

ولازم نعــــــيش يلا قـــــــرب كــمــان تعالى حبيبي لابعـــد مكان 
ننسى اللي ضاع من ادينا نعيش بس لينا خلاص اللي جوانا بان

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http:...?v=zR5HZY2LV2o

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



مساء صامت





رفقاً بي يا قدر فقلبي لا يحتمل 

رفقاً بجروحي فروحي ترتحــل 


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



مساء الخير لكل الأعضاء
ومساءكم أجمل مع خاطرة 
أهديك قلبي 







أُهديكِ قلبى فى عيد الحب وأهب لكِ عمرى دليلاً لحبى 

ضُميني الليلة ودعيني أضيء شمعة في عـــيد العشاق 

ضُميني لقلبكِ بهمسات الحب الدافئة وآهـــــات الغرام 

ضُميني ليتدفق دمكِ إلى قلـــــب لا ينبض إلا بـــكِ ولكِ

ولنشعل شـمــــوع الحب على سطح مشاعرنا المتدفقة

ولنهيم سوياً في فلك الهوى بين ثنايا القلب والـروح

ولنتعاهد على أن ننهل من معين الحب الذي لا ينضب

وفي النهاية فأنا عاجــز عن وصـف مشاعـــري الآن

إبقي حبيبة العمـــر ولن أطلب فـــوق حـــــــبكِ شيء 



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



ألا بذكر الله تطمئن القلوب 






سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقهِ ورِضَا نفسِهِ وزِنُة عَرشِهِ ومِداد كلماته

إذكروا الله يذكركم ويثبت أقدامكم 



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

ويستمر مسلسل غيابك يا أمي 





صباحك رحمة ونسمة نور تُضيء القبور يا أمي 

صباحك مغـفــــرة وعــتق من النـــار إن شاء الله 

صباحك نور يرسـم على جبينك قـبلات شوقي لكِ

رحمــك الله يا أمي وألهمني الصبر على فراقـك

( نسألكم الدعـــاء لأمي بالرحمة والمغفرة ) 

وإنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



أحـــلام مشروعــة مــع وقف التنفــيذ 






تكتبني الأحلام بهذا الصباح 

وأرنوا منهــا علني أحققها

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



تساؤولات 





الذات تسأل من أنا ؟؟

أنا مثلها حائــر هائــم 

اُحَــدِق فى الـظــــــلام

لا شئ يمنحنى السلام


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## فاطمه غازى

*اشكرا اخى ايمن على دعوتى لقراءت موضوعك الهم وزادنى شرف بقراته والف شكرا ليك*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> *اشكرا اخى ايمن على دعوتى لقراءت موضوعك المهم وزادنى شرف بقراته والف شكرا ليك*


*



الأخت الفاضلة .. فاطمة غازي





والشكر موصول لكِ على متابعتك وإنضمامك لكوكبة نجوم أبناء مصر

وفي الحقيقة الشرف لنا بتواجدك الكريم وتعقيبك الرقيق 

مع خالص تحياتي العطرية 



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## فاطمه غازى

*يعجز لسانى عن الكلم او الشكر

ولا اره اروع واجمل من الصوره التى اتت اللى من الاخوه
بجد الف الف الف شكرا ليمك وتسلم ايديكم الكريمه التى تفضل وبعثت اللى بهذه الصوره الرئعه 
الف الف الف شكر*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> *يعجز لسانى عن الكلم او الشكر
> 
> ولا اره اروع واجمل من الصوره التى اتت اللى من الاخوه
> بجد الف الف الف شكرا ليمك وتسلم ايديكم الكريمه التى تفضل وبعثت اللى بهذه الصوره الرئعه 
> الف الف الف شكر*


*



الأخت الفاضلة .. فاطمة حجازي


لا شكر على واجب وأهلاً ومرحباً بكِ في اي وقت 

ونتمنى لكِ طيب الإقامة معنا في المنتدى 

مع خالص تحياتي العطرية 



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## نبع الوفاء

*[frame="11 50"]احببت مشاركة فتقبلها مني اخي .. ايمن 
:
صباحكم صباح الورد حين تفوح من اعطافه رائحة الندى 
وصباحي صباح الاشواق حين ترمي بكل الأحزان والاوجاع 
بعيدا عنها ..معكم 



يالله ..كم صباحا مر علي في غياب وصمت.! 
كم شمس لم تشرق علي حتى اليوم.! 
كم ياسمينة ذبلت في الروح لإنقطاع المطر.! 
وكم من شوق ذوب صبري ..والهب النبض لصوت الفرح .! 
سيد القلب..يشاع بأن هذا الصباح هو 
يوم مولدي . . وكم هم واهمون..! 
فـ يوم مولدي.. يوم ولدتُ في قلبك 
ويوم مماتي.. يوم أتوارى وأنطفئ 
من صخب نبضك ووهج عينيك 
ويوم لا تجد أنفاسي سبيلها لانفاس قهوتك 

:

نبع الوفاء 

[/frame]*

----------


## فاطمه غازى

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخى الغزيز ايمن
 انتى جعلت تشل
ولسانى يقف عن الكلم
بماذا اعبر عن كتابه وبماذا هيوصف الكلم
انته انسان بجد رائعه وهذا ليس منى انا فقد ولكنى وجت كل الاخوه والاخوات ياتون باحلى الكلم واحسن وانقلى العبارات عليك فانت انسان بجد رائعه
والمره ديه انا مش هشكرا 
حضرتك عارف ليه لانى بجد وجت اخا اللى هل ياتى الشكر بين الاخ والاخوه
بطبع لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا  لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
وسلامى ليك اخى ايمن:f:
*

----------


## فاطمه غازى

*اتنمى من الله ان تكون ديما فى سعده وشكرا ليك انته
مع ملحوظه صغيره فاطمه غازى مش حجازى
ههههههههههههههههههههه
*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> *[frame="11 50"]احببت مشاركة فتقبلها مني اخي .. ايمن 
> :
> صباحكم صباح الورد حين تفوح من اعطافه رائحة الندى 
> وصباحي صباح الاشواق حين ترمي بكل الأحزان والاوجاع 
> بعيدا عنها ..معكم 
> 
> 
> 
> يالله ..كم صباحا مر علي في غياب وصمت.! 
> ...



*



الأخت الفاضلة .. نبع الوفاء




يا لها من كلمات في صباح عانقت الروعة و لامست الجمال وكل المشاعر

ينتشي بها الإحساس وتتورق لها الأغصان ويتدفق منها الدفيء للوجــدان

سلمت يداكِ على مشاركتك المفعمة بالإحساس الصادق 



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اخى الغزيز ايمن
>  انتى جعلت تشل
> ولسانى يقف عن الكلم
> بماذا اعبر عن كتابه وبماذا هيوصف الكلم
> انته انسان بجد رائعه وهذا ليس منى انا فقد ولكنى وجت كل الاخوه والاخوات ياتون باحلى الكلم واحسن وانقلى العبارات عليك فانت انسان بجد رائعه
> والمره ديه انا مش هشكرا 
> حضرتك عارف ليه لانى بجد وجت اخا اللى هل ياتى الشكر بين الاخ والاخوه
> بطبع لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا  لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
> ...


*



الأخت الفاضلة .. فاطمة غازي 



شهادتك أعتبرها وسام على صدري وثقة أعتز بها جداً

وأتمنى من الله أن أكون عند حسن ظنكم بي جميعاً

تقبلي مني خالص تحياتي العطرية 



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## فرفوته

اسكت كل الاقلام بكلامك الرقيق يا حاج ايمن كل الامنيات بدوام التوفيق و التالق فمن اول يوم  وقعت عيني علي المنتدي لمست تمييز فنان و قلب شاعر  مفعم بالرقه و الحزن 
كل التقديير و في انتظار فنجان شاي لي كعضوه جديده(مش جديده قوي بس لا يعرفني احد)

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> *اتنمى من الله ان تكون ديما فى سعده وشكرا ليك انته
> مع ملحوظه صغيره فاطمه غازى مش حجازى
> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> *


*



الأخت الفاضلة .. فاطمة غازي 



أسف بجد يا فاطمة .. غلطة مطبعيه والله 



هروح أكمل تعليمي وآخد كي جي وان ، 

وبعدين ابقى ارجع أكتب تاني معاكم هنا

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

منورة الموضوع والله يا فاطمة 

تحياتي العطرية 



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> اسكت كل الاقلام بكلامك الرقيق يا حاج ايمن كل الامنيات بدوام التوفيق و التالق فمن اول يوم  وقعت عيني علي المنتدي لمست تمييز فنان و قلب شاعر  مفعم بالرقه و الحزن 
> كل التقديير و في انتظار فنجان شاي لي كعضوه جديده(مش جديده قوي بس لا يعرفني احد)


*



الأخت الفاضلة .. فرفوتة 



أكرمك الله يا فرفوتة .. ويارب أكون عند حسن ظنكم بي دايماً 

وخلليني أتكلم عامي علشان آخد راحتي في الكلام معاكي هنا ،

أولاً ليكي عندي فنجان شاي وجاتوة أو كيكة (زي ما تحبي)




ثانياً مين قال إنك مش معروفة .. امممممم 

روحي ملفك الشخصي هتلاقيني باعتك لك تهنئة في العيد ،،

منورة المنتدى يا فرفوتة ومنورة الموضوع 

تحياتي العطرية 



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## فاطمه غازى

*وله يهمك استاذنا
عادى جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااا
من غير جى وان وله حاجه احنا راضين
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> *وله يهمك استاذنا
> عادى جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااا
> من غير جى وان وله حاجه احنا راضين
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> *


*



القلم المتألق  .. فاطمه غازى



طيب الحمد لله .. ربنا يكرمك يارب 

وميرسي على تواجدك الجميل

تحياتي العطرية 



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



أهداء لكل الأعضاء الجدد 

أغنية بكلمة منك 





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http:...?v=GG6Y9EtUCjs

[poem font="Traditional Arabic,6,indigo,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=3 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
بكلمـــــه منك  .. تنسينى اللى عــــدى أوام
تخلينى احس بقيمة الايام تطمنى سنين قدام
*****
بكلمـــــه منك ... تورينى اللى مش شايفاه
تريحنى من الهم اللى انا شايلاه
تعيشنى اللى مش عايشاه
*****
كان فين هواك من بدرى يا حبيبى وكل ده فين
ده انا من قبلك انا عايشه مع العايشين
بكلم نفسى من الوحده بقالى سنين
وانا فى ضيقتى مكنتش عارفه اشكى لمين
ودلوقتى ولا بعمل حساب بعدين
ودلوقتى عرفت ابدأ حياتى منين
*****
بكلمه منك عرفت دنيا معرفهاش
عشان خاطرك بحب حاجات محبتهاش
ولو تندهلى مستناش
*****
بكلمه منك لاقيت كل اللى مش لاقياه
ولو فى حد زعلنى انا مسمحاه
ولو فى جرح انا هنساه
******
كان فين هواك من بدرى يا حبيبى وكل ده فين
ده انا من قبلك انا عايشه مع العايشين
بكلم نفسى من الوحده بقالى سنين
وانا فى ضيقتى مكنتش عارفه اشكى لمين
ودلوقتى ولا بعمل حساب بعدين
ودلوقتى عرفت ابدأ حياتى منين[/poem]


لتحميل أغنية بكلمة منك .. يرجى الضغط هنا 



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## فاطمه غازى

استاذ ايمن الف شكر على الاغنيه الجميله

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> استاذ ايمن الف شكر على الاغنيه الجميله


*



القلم المتألق  .. فاطمة غازي



شكراً لتواجدك ومتابعتك الكريمة 

تحياتي 



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



همسة لكل الأعضاء الجدد 






حين تلتفت و لا تجد من يشاركك لحظتك الخاصة جداً  

فلا تحــــــــــــــــزن 

انما خلقها الله لك وحدك ولعلك وحدك من تستحقها


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## ابراهيم الرفاعى

الف شكر لك استاذ ايمن واتمنى لك دوام التوفيق

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> الف شكر لك استاذ ايمن واتمنى لك دوام التوفيق



*



القلم المتألق  .. ابراهيم الرفاعى






بــعــــزم وكـــرم الحـــــب مصافحــين

سطعــت نجــوم الـود بعبق الياسمــين

ولبـوح قلمــك دومــاً سنكون مرحبين

فلاتحرمــنا مواضيعك فنحن مشتاقيـن

وأهــلاً بك بين قلوب يملؤهـا الحـنيـن

ودمت لنا قلماً مبدعاً من المبدعـــين




مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## امين محمود امين

اشكر الاستاذ/ ايمن خطاب علي كلماتة الرقيقة وترحيبة الحر بالاعضاء الجدد واتمني له مزيد من التقدم

----------


## ابوالحيلة

فعلا انت انسان فعلا انت انسان رائع وبار بكل اعضاء المنتدى وتتذكرهم وتتذكر اعياد ميلادهم فلك الشكر ايها العزيز الغالى ايها الابن البار
ان البر لهين وجه باش ولسان لين

----------


## ابوالحيلة

[size="7"][ايوه يا استاذ ايمن انت بتحب شيرين زيى/size]الف شكر على الاغنية الجميلة

----------


## rosey19

صديقى المتميز دائما ايمن....

        فى الاول اعتذر لك لدخولى موضوعك متاخر جدا
      دخلت الموضوع عندما قرات اسمك  عليه...لانى ادرك اننى اكيد ساجد شئ  متميز
    وفعلا وجدتك ايمن كما عهدناك ...شخصيه حواريه متميزه جدا

     شكرا ايمن لموضوعك الجميل وانا فى انتظار  فنجان القهوه

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> اشكر الاستاذ/ ايمن خطاب علي كلماتة الرقيقة وترحيبة الحر بالاعضاء الجدد واتمني له مزيد من التقدم



*



القلم المتألق  .. امين محمود امين



أهلاً بك معنا ضمن أسرة منتدى أبناء مصر 

ونتمنى لك الاستمتاع والاستفادة بكل جديد ،

وشكراً لمجاملتك الرقيقة ومشاركتك 

تحياتي العطرية 



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> فعلا انت انسان فعلا انت انسان رائع وبار بكل اعضاء المنتدى وتتذكرهم وتتذكر اعياد ميلادهم فلك الشكر ايها العزيز الغالى ايها الابن البار
> ان البر لهين وجه باش ولسان لين


*



الأستاذ الفاضل .. أبو الحيلة






أشكرك من ربوع قلبي على كلماتك الطيبة 

وأتمنى أن أكون عند حسن ظنكم بي دائماً

تحياتي العطرية 



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> [size="7"][ايوه يا استاذ ايمن انت بتحب شيرين زيى/size]الف شكر على الاغنية الجميلة


*



القلم المتألق  .. ابوالحيلة



الشكر موصول لك على تواجدك ومتابعتك 

نورت الموضوع أستاذي الكريم 

تحياتي العطرية 



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## فاطمه غازى

*اتمنا من الله ان تكون بخير يا استاذ ايمن وبصحه جيده على الدوام*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> صديقى المتميز دائما ايمن....
> 
>         فى الاول اعتذر لك لدخولى موضوعك متاخر جدا
>       دخلت الموضوع عندما قرات اسمك  عليه...لانى ادرك اننى اكيد ساجد شئ  متميز
>     وفعلا وجدتك ايمن كما عهدناك ...شخصيه حواريه متميزه جدا
> 
>      شكرا ايمن لموضوعك الجميل وانا فى انتظار  فنجان القهوه


*



الأخت الفاضلة .. rosey19






أراكِ تتميزين يوماً بعـد يوم فخيـالك شاســع وحسك الأدبي مرهف

تحيط به نجوم من همسات المشاعر ودائماً ينزف لنا قلمك حروفاً

يصعب الرد عليها ، فنحتار من هنا وهناك وكيف نضع لك تعقيبــاً 

يجاري نبض قلمك الرقيق والذي يمتعنا دائماً بتواجده بقصائدنـــا

فسلمت يداكِ على تواجدك الراقي ، مع خالص تحياتي العطريـــة  



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> *اتمنا من الله ان تكون بخير يا استاذ ايمن وبصحه جيده على الدوام*


*



القلم المتألق  .. فاطمه غازى



أنا الحمد لله بخير .. وشكراً على اهتمامك وسؤالك المستمر 

وياريت تشاركي معانا على طول وخلينا على تواصل

وابقى طمنينا عنك وعن أحوالك 

تحياتي العطرية



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*

 صباحكم ملون بزهور الربيع .. وفرحة الأطفـــال بشم النسيم 








بمناسبة الإحتفال بأعياد شــم النسيـم والربيع و تلوين البيض

يسعدني أن أقدم لكم أجمل تشكيلة من البيض في ثوبه الجديد

وحلته الانيقة المطعمة بألوان غاية بالروعة والجمـال والبهاء

و بتشكيلات ما أحلاها ، هدية مني لكل الأطفال في شم النسيم





























أتمنى أن تكون تلك التشكيلة من البيــض الملون

قد نالت إعجابكم ورضاكم ، وكل عام وأنتم بخــير 

و الآن مع أغنية السندريلا سعاد حسنى الدنيا ربيع




إعداد 

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*


 شم النسيم عند قدماء المصريين  







اعتقد المصريون القدماء أن يوم شم النسيم هو بداية خلق العالم ، ولأن الحياة في اعتقادهم بدأت في الماء قدسوا أكل الأسماك في يوم إشراق الحياة "شم النسيم" ، وكذلك البصل الذي ارتبط في أساطيرهم القديمة بقدرته علي طرد الأرواح الشريرة ، فالتاريخ يؤكد أن الفراعنة هم أول من احتفل بعيد الربيع المعروف بشم النسيم . وهو واحد من أعياد مصر القديمة ، 


و يعود الاحتفال به إلى ما يقرب من خمسة آلاف عام ، وقد سمي بهذا الاسم نسبة للكلمة الفرعونية "شمو"، وهي كلمة أصلها هيروغليفي قديم ، ويرمز شم النسيم إلي بعث الحياة ، وكانت أعياد الفراعنة ترتبط بالظواهر الفلكية، وعلاقتها بالطبيعة، ومظاهر الحياة؛ ولذلك احتفلوا بعيد الربيع الذي حددوا ميعاده بالانقلاب الربيعي، وهو اليوم الذي يتساوى فيه الليل والنهار وقت حلول الشمس في برج الحمل .


م

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



بداية جديدة 





اليوم فقط أغلق تلك الصفحة .. لتنتهى كل لحظات الألم لكلانـا

فلقد سئمت أن أعطي بلاحدود وأن تكونين دائماً متلقية

لكن سيبقى الحب دوماً وأبداً شئ جميل بلا شك

ولكن لكل شيء حد .. ولقد بلغت حدي

فلا تلوميني فلا رجعة بعد الآن

انتهى زمن الطيبة


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*


تـحـيــة من القـلـب لأبناء مصر في ذكــرى تحريــر سـيـناء




إن ملحمة تحرير سيناء وعودتها كاملة للسيادة المصرية هي رحلة طويل 

بدأت منذ الايام الاولي لنكسة 67 مرورا بمراحل الصمود والدفاع النشط

وحرب الاستنزاف .. والعبور وحرب اكتوبر المجيدة وانتصارات 1973م 

ومفاوضات الكيلو 101 ، ومفاوضات السلام .. ثم أخيراً التحكيم الدولي

حتى رفع العلم المصري الرئيس محمد حسني مبارك في 25 أبريل 1982






لقد انتصر الجيش والشعب والقيادة المصرية في اكتوبر 1973 م 

وحتى استرداد اخر شبر من الارض المقدسة أرض سيناء الطاهرة

كل التهاني القلبية لكل ابناء مصـــر في ذكري تحرير أرض سيناء 

سيناء الغالية بالقلوب والتي ذهب في سبيل تحريرها الاف الشهداء 

تحية لكل من ساهم في هذا النصر  تحية من القلب لكل أبناء مصر

ورحم الله شهدائنا البواسل .. وكل عام وأنتم جميعاً بخير 

*

----------


## the diver

يا اخى انا لسه جاى من مشوار ولم افطر فى قهوه قبل الفطار كده تبقى مضره لك تحياتى

----------


## smkh

انا smkh ومش عارفة ارسل ازاى

----------


## smkh

انا صديقة جديدة فى المنتدى بس عجبنى كتير كتير كتيييييييييييييييير

----------


## فاطمه غازى

*السلام عليكم
كفكم ايها الاخوه والاخوات يارب تكونو بصحه جيده
اعتذر لعدم وجودى الفتره السابقه
واتمنا الخير والصحه والعافيه للجميييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييع*

----------


## الخرساء

جزاكم الله خير

----------


## SiNdbaD_45

بجد انا جى هنا ومش ناوى اخرج انا نت بتابع المنتدى من غير تسجيل
بجد برتاح اوى وانا موجود هنا
محمود حامد

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> يا اخى انا لسه جاى من مشوار ولم افطر فى قهوه قبل الفطار كده تبقى مضره لك تحياتى


*



القلم المتألق  .. the diver





ولا يهمك .. اتفضل القهوة بس على ما اجيب لك الفطار 

نورت المنتدى والله .. ويارب تستمتع معانا بالصحبه دي 

 

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> انا smkh ومش عارفة ارسل ازاى



*



القلم المتألق  .. smkh



أهلا بوجودك معانا في منتدى أبناء مصر .. والموضوع سهل وبسيط 

وإن شاء الله تتعلمي بسرعه وتعرفي تشاركي وتنزلي مواضيع كمان ،، 

أنا راح أحط لك رابط دلوقتي تضغطي عليه هيفتح معاكي موضوع كبير

الموضوع ده فيه شرح مبسط لكيفيه التعامل مع المنتدى والأدوات كلها 


http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/thread45393.html


يارب تكوني قدرتي تستفيدي من الموضوع ده 

تحياتي العطرية 

 

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> انا صديقة جديدة فى المنتدى بس عجبنى كتير كتير كتيييييييييييييييير



*



القلم المتألق  .. smkh



الحمد لله ان منتدانا عجبك ... و تأقلمتي معانا بسرعه 

وإن شاء الله تتابعي المواضيع اللي تناسب اهتماماتك

وتنزلي مواضيع نقدر كمان نستفيد منها إن شاء الله

تحياتي العطرية 

 

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> *السلام عليكم
> كفكم ايها الاخوه والاخوات يارب تكونو بصحه جيده
> اعتذر لعدم وجودى الفتره السابقه
> واتمنا الخير والصحه والعافيه للجميييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييع*


*



القلم المتألق  .. فاطمه غازى



إحنا الحمد لله بخير وأمورنا كويسه وماشيه تمام بفضل الله 

ومفيش داعي للاعتذار .. وأهلاً بيكي في أي وقت 

منورة المنتدى بطلتك الكريمة في الموضوع

تحياتي العطرية 


 

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> جزاكم الله خير


*



القلم المتألق  .. الخرساء



أهلاً بك ضمن كوكبة نجوم أبناء مصر 

وشكراً على تواجدك ومشاركتك

تحياتي العطرية 


 

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> بجد انا جى هنا ومش ناوى اخرج انا نت بتابع المنتدى من غير تسجيل
> بجد برتاح اوى وانا موجود هنا
> محمود حامد


*



القلم المتألق  .. SiNdbaD



أهلاً بيك في كل وقت .. واحنا كمان مرتاحين بوجودك 

ومنتظرين تفاعلك في كل القاعات والمواضيع

تحياتي العطرية 


 

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## smkh

صباح الخير و الحب ابناء مصر مواضيعك جميلة كتير ومفيدة وياريت تقبلنى صديقة فى الجروب دا هاستفيد كتير smkh

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> صباح الخير و الحب ابناء مصر مواضيعك جميلة كتير ومفيدة وياريت تقبلنى صديقة فى الجروب دا هاستفيد كتير smkh


*



القلم المتألق  .. smkh



صباح الورد والفل والياسمين .. منورة المنتدى 

وميرسي ليكي على مجاملتك الرقيقه دي 

ويارب تستفيدي من المنتدى

تحياتي العطرية

 

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون








بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
( قُلْ إِنَّ الْمَوْتَ الَّذِي تَفِرُّونَ مِنْهُ فَإِنَّهُ مُلاقِيكُمْ ثُمَّ تُرَدُّونَ إِلَى عَالِمِ الْغَيْبِ وَالشَّهَادَةِ فَيُنَبِّئُكُم بِمَا كُنتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ )
صدق الله العظيم

اللهم إرحم أمي و لا تحرمنا أجرها ولا تفتنا بعدها 
واغفر لنا و لها و لسائر المسلمين يارب العالمين

وإنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون 

 ::(:

----------


## زوجة رجل مهم

شكرا أ/ايمن خطاب على المقابله الحلوه دى والله خليت عندى امل انى ابقى صديقه ليكم في المنتدى

انا عضوه لسه جديده مشتركه بقالى كام يوم ويارب اكون عند حسن ظنكم

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> شكرا أ/ايمن خطاب على المقابله الحلوه دى والله خليت عندى امل انى ابقى صديقه ليكم في المنتدى
> 
> انا عضوه لسه جديده مشتركه بقالى كام يوم ويارب اكون عند حسن ظنكم


*



القلم المتألق  .. زوجة رجل مهم 



أهلاً بتواجدك بيننا .. وإن شاء الله تكوني صداقات مع بنات المنتدى 

ومع الوقت سوف تشعرين بالألفة والود بين أرجاء المنتدى

تحياتي العطرية 

 

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



أهلاً بكل الأخوة والأخوات 


لازلنا نرحب بكل الأعضاء الجدد ونتمنى للجميع وقت ممتع إن شاء الله 

وفي انتظار تفاعلكم معنا واندماجكم في أسرة ابناء مصر

تحياتي العطرية

 

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## ghazala son

اعضاء المنتدي الكرام تحياتي الخالصة  
اما بعد




انا عضو جديد في المنتدي اشاركمن عشرة ايام فقط فهل تقبلوا بي

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> اعضاء المنتدي الكرام تحياتي الخالصة  
> اما بعد
> 
> 
> 
> 
> انا عضو جديد في المنتدي اشاركمن عشرة ايام فقط فهل تقبلوا بي


*



القلم المتألق  .. ghazala son



نورت المنتدى .. وأهلاً بيك معانا في اسرتنا الجميلة 

ويارب تستمتع بوقتك وتفيد وتستفيد من كل المواضيع

تحياتي العطرية 


 

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



صداقات لا تنتهى 





المرأة بمرآتها 

القارئ بكتابه

 

والعاشق مع فنجان القهوة التركية



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



أهلاً بكم ضمن أسرة أبناء مصر 




 صـبـاحـكم فــرح يحتضــنكم عـمـراً .. ومســاؤكم نـقــاء يتوشحــكم طُهــراً .. فاليـوم لـيـس كسائــر الايـــام .. فــهو يــوماً مختلـفـاً .. وضّــاءً .. ملوّنـــاً بأزاهــير إنضمامكــم لأســرة أبنـــاء مـصـــر .. ومُـعـطـّر بشـذى أرواحــكم الملائكيـة البريـئـة .. فاليـوم هــو أنتم .. أنتم يا من غرستم حـب الخــير والجـمـال والأنتمــاء في ربــوع المنـتـدى مـن خــلال اشتراككــم كمجموعــة واحـدة أشبــه بمجموعــة إنـســان ... فكنــتم رمــزاً للعـطـاء .. ابـدعتم فـامتـعــتم .. وبانضمــامكم لنــا ارتقيــتم بنــا حــد السـمـاء .. فـمـا كان مـنـا إلا ان نقـابـل العطاء بـ العطــاء .. في هــذا اليــوم الوضــاء .. تـقديــراً لهــذه الــروح الجميــلة .. وتثمـيـناً لـهــذه العـطـاءات التي استـمــرت على مــدار أعــوام كمجموعــة واحــدة  .. حتى أصبحــت عـــلامة فارقــه أياً كانت وجهتـكـــم .. كالشمس في كبد السماء ...  
 

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## sad sea

موضوع جميل

بارك الله فيك

----------


## توكال

والله كلام في منتهي الجمال وموضوع فعلا مميز بس لي عتاب عندك 
فين فنجان الشاي

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> موضوع جميل
> 
> بارك الله فيك


 *



القلم المتألق .. sad sea







بــعــــزم وكـــرم الحـــــب مصافحــين

سطعــت نجــوم الـود بعبق الياسمــين

ولبـوح قلمــك دومــاً سنكون مرحبين

فلاتحرمــنا مواضيعك فنحن مشتاقيـن

وأهــلاً بك بين قلوب يملؤهـا الحـنيـن

ودمت لنا قلماً مبدعاً من المبدعـــين



لـيـسـت الألـقـاب هـي الـتـي تُـكـسِـب الـمـجـد 

بـل الـنَّـاس مـن يـكـسـبـــــون الألـقـاب مـجـداً

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> والله كلام في منتهي الجمال وموضوع فعلا مميز بس لي عتاب عندك 
> فين فنجان الشاي


 *



الأخت الفاضلة .. توكال






أشكرك من ربوع قلبي على مجاملتك اللطيفة

وأهلاً بكِ بين أسرة لؤلؤة المشرق العربـــي 

وأهديك فنجان قهوة تركية ذو رائحة منعشة






هـو الألم ينـزف لـو جَرْحــنا يــوم طـــــــاب
والعـزف من عودىِ كان قلبى يوم ماتصـاب
هـات لى جـرحـك هـنا صاحبــه على جرحى
هادخــل أنــا التـاريــخ من أوســع الابــواب
واكتب نهاية قصة كان اسمها أيمـن خطاب

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## shoshe

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته الموضوع عجبنى اوى انا نفسى اصحى من النوم  واشرب فنجان قهوه بس انا عايزه اعرف فى حد بيقرا كلامى ولا لا انا عضوه جديده جدا وياريت ترد عليه يا ايمن انا عايزه اعرف حاجات كتير  :Bye:

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته الموضوع عجبنى اوى انا نفسى اصحى من النوم  واشرب فنجان قهوه بس انا عايزه اعرف فى حد بيقرا كلامى ولا لا انا عضوه جديده جدا وياريت ترد عليه يا ايمن انا عايزه اعرف حاجات كتير



*



الأخت الفاضلة ... shoshe


أهلاً بكِ أختي الفاضلة في المنتدى وأهلاً بمشاركتــك الموضوع 

وإليك إفطار خمسة نجوم وليس مجرد فنجان قهوة  بالهنا





وعلى فكره أنا قرأت كلامك في عبر عن حالتك بكلمة ومتابعك 

وتحت أمرك في أي استفسار أو سؤال .. ونورتي المنتدى 

تحياتي العطرية 

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## shoshe

على فكره الفطار كان حلو جدا يسلم ذوقك وانا مبسوطه جدا انك متابع اشتراكاتى لانى فعلا محتاجه لاصدقاء فعلا جادين ومحترمين مثلك :f2:

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> على فكره الفطار كان حلو جدا يسلم ذوقك وانا مبسوطه جدا انك متابع اشتراكاتى لانى فعلا محتاجه لاصدقاء فعلا جادين ومحترمين مثلك





  الأخت الفاضلة .. shoshe
 



أهلاً بكِ ومرحبا بمشاركاتك ونأمل أن تنال مواضيعنا اهتمامك ومتابعتك الكريمة 

مع خالص ودي وشكري وتقديري .. تحياتي العطرية 

 :king: 



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## MAHMOUED ABDO

بسم اللة  الرحمن الرحيم شكرا لك أستاذ ايمن على الترحيب الجميل منك

----------


## sarah_nofal

السلام عليكم ............
احييكم على المنتدى الرائع,
وأشكر الاستاذ أيمن على دعوة الفنجان والكلام الجميل .
ويا رب يزيد المنتدى بالتميز والازدهار لانه بجد منتدى يدخل القلب والروح فيه عليا ما شاء الله 
ويا رب اكون عضوة كويسة فى المنتدى ان شاء الله.

----------


## shoshe

يامرحبا يا استاذ محمود نورت المنتدى  :f:

----------


## shoshe

عندك حق يااخت سارة المنتدى ده فعلا جميل بس للاسف انا مش عارفه فين استاذ ايمن غايب من فترة ومفيش مشاركات ليه عموما نورتى المنتدى ياسارة :f2:

----------


## shoshe

يارب يكون المانع خير لعدم مشاركتك هذه الفترة يا استاذ ايمن

----------


## shoshe

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتهعايزه اهنى كل اعضاء المنتدى واقوللهم رمضان كريم

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> بسم اللة  الرحمن الرحيم شكرا لك أستاذ ايمن على الترحيب الجميل منك


*



الأخ الفاضل .. محمد عبده 







لا شكر على واجب أخي الكريم .. نورت منتدى أبناء مصر 

وإن شاء الله تستمتع بوقتك وتفيد وتستفيد معانا 

تحياتي العطرية 



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> السلام عليكم ............
> احييكم على المنتدى الرائع,
> وأشكر الاستاذ أيمن على دعوة الفنجان والكلام الجميل .
> ويا رب يزيد المنتدى بالتميز والازدهار لانه بجد منتدى يدخل القلب والروح فيه عليا ما شاء الله 
> ويا رب اكون عضوة كويسة فى المنتدى ان شاء الله.



*



الأخت الفاضلة .. سارة 





فعلاً يا سارة المنتدى هنا رائع وتجمعنا روح الأسرة الواحده 

ومع الوقت ستعلمين أننا أصدقـــاء أيضاً على الواقع 

وكثيراً ما يكون بيننا لقاءات دورية للتعارف

نورتي لؤلؤة المشرق العربي 

تحياتي العطرية 




مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> يامرحبا يا استاذ محمود نورت المنتدى



*



الأخت الفاضلة .. shoshe 


ما شاء الله عليكي ، متابعه الموضوع كويس 

وكمان بترحبي بالاعضاء الجداد في المنتدى 



ايه رأيك تتابعي معايا كل المواضيع بالمنتدى 

عاوزين نشوف تفاعل وتواصل مع كل الناس

تحياتي العطرية


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> عندك حق يااخت سارة المنتدى ده فعلا جميل بس للاسف انا مش عارفه فين استاذ ايمن غايب من فترة ومفيش مشاركات ليه عموما نورتى المنتدى ياسارة


*



الأخت الفاضلة .. shoshe


أولاً بشكرك على اهتمامك وترحيبك بالأعضاء الجدد 

وثانياً بشكرك على متابعتك لتواجدي بالمنتدى 

وأنا فعلاً كنت مشغول الأيام الماضيه

تحياتي العطرية 



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> يارب يكون المانع خير لعدم مشاركتك هذه الفترة يا استاذ ايمن


*



الأخت الفاضلة .. shoshe



هو ضغط العمل فقط لا غير ، بالإضافة للسفر اليومي 

والتنقل ما بين فروع الشركة المختلفة لمتابعة عملي

بارك الله فيكِ على سؤالك الطيب واهتمامك 

تحياتي العطرية 



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتهعايزه اهنى كل اعضاء المنتدى واقوللهم رمضان كريم


*



الأخت الفاضلة .. shoshe



الله أكرم .. وكل عام وأنتِ بخير 

وبارك الله فيكِ على تهنئتك 

ورمضان كريم

تحياتي 



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



أهلاً بكل الأعضاء الجدد 





كل عام وأنتم جميعاً بخير بمناسبة شهر رمضان المبارك 

أعاده الله علينا وعلى الأمة الإسلامية

بالخير واليمن والبركات

تحياتي العطرية



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



لقاء من بعد فراق  






ها أنا أحط رحالي من جديد .. ابعثر حقائب ذاكرة امتلأت ورود ووفاء

فتمددت فيها شرايين المحبة لربوع منتدى أبناء مصر الغالي 

نفحات تغذى جسد الانتظار الذى تعافى بالتواصل معكم 

فأنتم عالمي الجميل ... وأنتم أكسير حياتي

تحياتي العطرية لكم جميعاً



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## مي مؤمن

*حمد الله على السلامه 
نورت المنتدى يا فندم 
تحياتي لك
*

----------


## بنت شهريار

ياهلا ومرحبا بكل أعضائنا الجدد

نورتونا وشرفتونا

نوتوا بيتكم الثانى
 :f2: 


وهلا وألف مرحبا 

بالغائبين العائدين

وأولهم أناااااااااااااااا

فين قهوتى بقى ؟؟

 :f2:

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> *حمد الله على السلامه 
> نورت المنتدى يا فندم 
> تحياتي لك
> *


*



الأخت الفاضلة .. مي مؤمن




أحياناً كثيرة تداهمنا  تأتينا لحظات لم نكن نتوقعها فتأسرنا القيود والأحزان 

وتأتي مع تلك اللحظات ..... بعض من مشاعر اليأس والإحباط والاستسلام 

وأحياناً أحب استسلامي هذا .. لأني أشعر معه وكأني غير معنيّ بهذا العالم

ولكني لا ألبث أن أعود لعالمي الخاص جداً ولخربشاتي بين ربوع المنتدى ،

فكل الشكر والتقدير لمشاركتك الرقيقه  ... مع خالص تحياتي العطرية



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## Sandy pl

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته



جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الترحيب الطيب

----------


## serine

موضوع جميل جدا اخي ايمن الخطاب 
سلمت يمناك

----------


## mody010

لا يسنعى القول الا ان اقول الى مزيد من التقدم والتوفيق

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> ياهلا ومرحبا بكل أعضائنا الجدد
> 
> نورتونا وشرفتونا
> 
> نوتوا بيتكم الثانى
> 
> 
> 
> وهلا وألف مرحبا 
> ...


*



الأخت الفاضلة .. بنت شهريار 



منورة المنتدى يا عبير .. والقاعه مكنش ليها طعم من غيرك 

<< ده على أساس انك زي الملح والفلفل في الأكل  

لاء بجد كنا مفتقدين خفة دمك ومواضيعك وردودك الجميلة 

وقهوتك عندي .. والحساب على النوته مع مرتبات الدفتر بقى 



تحياتي العطرية



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## امين محمود امين

*اشكرك اخي ايمن شكرا كثيرا علي نصائحك المفيدة والرقيقة وفعلا نحن اخوات في المنتدي ونتعشم ان ناخذ بنصائحك الغالية في العلاقات بيننا*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> 
> 
> جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الترحيب الطيب



*



الأخت الفاضلة .. Sandy 





لحرفك بهاء خاص ولكلماتك عطر فريد من نوعه

ولوجودك في المنتدى هنا إشراقة متألقـــة

فسلمت يـداكِ لهذه المداخلة الرقيقة

مع خالص تحياتي العطريه



أغار عليــكِ من إدراك طرفى  

وأشـفـق أن يذيبك لمس كفى

وأخشى التلاقى فهــل أشفـي

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> موضوع جميل جدا اخي ايمن الخطاب 
> سلمت يمناك


*



الأخت الفاضلة .. serine





شكراً لمرورك العطر .. تمنياتي بقضاء وقت ممتع في أروقه المنتدى

تحياتي العطرية



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## جميلة بوحريد

جزاك  الله خيرا  على جميل كلامك أستاذ / أيمن  
وعلى  رائع نصحك 
وأنا أتشرف  كجديدة بينكم بهذا التواجد 

دمت بخير وحفظك الله

----------

